# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Mỗi tuần một clip hay về máy móc

## anhcos

Một số các đoạn video ngắn về quy trình sản xuất các thiết bị, công cụ, máy móc, xe cộ, máy bay ... trên kênh truyền hình Discovery Channel, National GeoGraphic Channel như:

- How do they do it - Họ đã làm điều đó như thế nào
- How's it made - Họ đã chế tạo chúng như thế nào
- MegaStructures - Các siêu cấu trúc
- Extreme Engineering - Các siêu công trình
- Big, Bigger, Biggest - Khủng, khủng hơn, khủng nữa
- Megafactories - Siêu nhà máy
Một số ít sẽ có sub tiếng Việt và Anh, còn phần lớn là nghe chay tiếng Anh nhé.

*Chuyên mục How's It made*
_Chú thích: S01E10 = Season 01, Eposide 10 là tập 10 của phần 1._

- S01E03 Beer
- S03E07 Nuts and Bolts - Bulông đai ốc
- S03E10 Wind Generators - Máy phát điện gió (loại nhỏ)
- S04E03 High Precision Cutting Tools - Dao cắt
- S04E05 Grinding Wheels - Đĩa mài
- S04E13 Electric Motors - Động cơ điện
- S04E12 Commercial Pulleys - Puli

- S10E01 Magnets - Chế tạo nam châm
- S10E03 Abrasive Grain - SandPager : Bột đá mài - Giấy nhám
- S10E03 Levels : Thước thủy
- S10E07 Stainless Steel : Thép không rỉ
- S10E08 Shock Absorbers : Giảm chấn

- S13E06 Gears - Gia công bánh răng
- S13E09 Laser Cutters - Máy cắt laser

- BBC - How it works (Thuyết minh Việt)

*Chuyên mục Megafactories, Megastructures - Siêu nhà máy, Siêu cấu trúc*
- Boeing 747 (Phụ đề Việt)
- Steel : Siêu nhà máy chế tạo thép

- Ferrari FF (Phụ đề Việt)
- Lamborghini Aventador - Quy trình chế tạo (Phụ đề Việt)

*Chuyên mục Big Bigger Biggest - Lược sử chế tạo của các kết cấu khủng*
- S02E03: Antonov - Siêu máy bay vận tải Nga Antonov (thuyết minh Việt)
- S02E04: Oil Rig - Giàn khoan dầu khí (Phụ đề Việt)- S02E06: Space Station - Các bước xây dựng nên trạm vũ trụ quốc tế (thuyết minh Việt)
- S02E10: Telescope - Chế tạo và xây dựng đài thiên văn (thuyết minh Việt)
- S03E01: Canal - Xây dựng kênh đào Panama (thuyết minh Việt)

- Tàu sân bay US Eisenhower (Phụ đề Việt)
- Tàu sân bay US Ronald Reagan (Phụ đề Việt)

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, culitruong, Gamo, hongtu, louiskai, namrex, ngocsut, rakonheli.vn, vudung0907

----------


## anhcos

*S10E03: Levels : Thước thủy*

----------

louiskai, namrex

----------


## namrex

k xem được a ơi, mục này hay quá, series How it's made này e theo 4 năm nay rồi \m/

----------


## Khoa C3

mấy cái video cứ chịu khó úp youtube cho tiết kiệm dung lượng máy chủ mà lại dễ xem bác ơi.

----------


## anhcos

Lên youtube nó sẽ xóa vì vi phạm, CNCProVN có host riêng chứa phim là nhất rồi, mình để nguyên định dạng luôn, có đủ loại, 480, 720, 1080 luôn.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra.. đây là demo xây dựng 1 kho tài liệu sưu tầm cho riêng diễn đàn.
Ngoai ra host cũng unlimit nên không đáng ngại lắm.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## Khoa C3

ồ, thế thì vãi quá rồi, hehe.

----------


## anhcos

*S10E03: Abrasive Grain - Sandpaper - Bột đá mài - Giấy nhám*

----------

Mr.L, Nam CNC, namrex

----------


## Khoa C3

Megafactories - 7 Tập (1080), Phụ đề Việt.













Link down

----------

anhcos, im_atntc

----------


## anhcos

Cái link down của bác đâu có liên quan đến hình ành trên đâu, megafactories chủ yếu vẫn là các siêu nhà máy, phần laser bên trên chỉ là một đoạn khá ngắn trong nhà máy nào đó. Mấy tập này của thu lại từ TV nên nếu như người thu không để ý thì sẽ không biết rõ các phần và tập của nó, nên thông tin sát với phim sẽ không có. 
[code]
Megastructures  - Megafactories
[unknown season]
Audi R8
BMW Z4
Caterpillar
Heineken
Man Made Bugatti Super Car
Mercedes SLS AMG
S01E01 Ferrari
S01E02 M1 tanks
S01E05 Harley davidson
S01E06 John deere
S01E07 Apache helicopter
S02E01 BMW
S02E02 Corvette
S02E03 Winnebargo
S02E04 UPS
S02E06 Lamborghini
S03E01 Rolls-Royce
S03E03 Porsche[code]

----------

haianhelectric

----------


## Khoa C3

Mấy cái ảnh đó em xem thấy ấn tượng quá nên chụp luôn thôi, cái khoản giới thiệu em hơi tồi hihi. Chủ yếu xem thấy hay nên up để ai chưa xem thì
ngía.

----------


## anhcos

Up lên site xem hơi chậm nên mình đưa một số clip lên youtube xem thế nào, nếu họ xóa thì thôi:
Youtube có chức năng cc xem phụ đề ngay cả khi mình không có phụ đề up lên theo, đương nhiên là không chính xác hoàn toàn.

*S10E08 Shock Absorbers - Giảm chấn*



*S10E07 Stainless Steel - Thép không rỉ*

----------

atuancnc, nguyencnc86

----------


## anhcos

*
S13E06 Gears - Gia công bánh răng*


*
S10E01 Magnets - Chế tạo nam châm*



*
S13E09 Laser Cutters - Máy cắt laser*
Với máy cắt Laser CNC... mình nghĩ khái niệm này không hề mới... Ở VN ta, ứng dụng cắt khắc Laser CNC trên vật liệu phi kim đã rất phổ biến, nhất là với lĩnh vực quảng cáo, làm hàng lưu niệm. Tuy nhiên đó chỉ là những ứng dụng đơn giản với nguồn laser công suất nhỏ, còn những ứng dụng phức tạp và khó khăn hơn như cắt & khắc kim loại thì sao? Chắc chắn là ở VN cũng có, nhưng số lượng khá ít vì chi phí đầu tư rất cao nên không phải ai cũng hình dung được thiết bị đó như thế nào, được chế tạo ra sao...........

Clip Laser Cutter Machines - How its Made sẽ phần nào giúp các bạn hình dung được rõ hơn về việc chế tạo cũng như ứng dụng của nhóm máy Laser CNC kim loại.

----------

atuancnc, kametoco, ngthha, nguyencnc86, ppgas, Vinh68

----------


## ngthha

Rất hay, cám ơn bác!

----------


## anhcos

Đổi món cho mấy bác xem tí:
Do thời lượng dài nên up lên host của CNCProVN, tốc độ thấp, để tránh bị giựt khi xem, ấn tạm ngừng khoảng 30s rồi xem tiếp.

*Xe hơi - Ferrari FF (Phụ đề Việt)*

----------

atuancnc, Khoa C3, Mr.L

----------


## anhcos

*S04E03 High Precision Cutting Tools - Dao cắt*



*S03E07 Nuts and Bolts - Bulông đai ốc*



Và cuối cùng là món hết sức liên quan đến CNC:
*S01E03 Beer*

----------

atuancnc, Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Dành cho bác nào thích máy bay.

*Megafactories - Boeing 747 (Phụ đề Việt):*

----------

atuancnc, nhatson, phuongmd

----------


## ppgas

LEGO Great Ball Contraption (GBC) Layout 2012.9: http://youtu.be/sUtS52lqL5w

----------


## phuongmd

Cảm ơn các bác.
Mình thích nhất clip này, sau già ứng dụng quấn spin đờ.



Còn đây nữa là cái spindờ khủng.




Ở nước ngoài hình như những công việc tỉ mỉ, tay nghề cao thường là những người thợ già, yêu nghề đảm nhận. Còn ở nước mình những bác thợ già lầm cẩm toàn cho về vá xe.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

*S04E05 Grinding Wheels - Đĩa mài*



*S04E13 Electric Motors - Động cơ điện*


*
S04E12 Commercial Pulleys - Puli*



*S03E10 Wind Generators - Máy phát điện gió (loại nhỏ)*

----------

Gamo, trucnguyen

----------


## anhcos

*Megastructures - Steel : Siêu nhà máy sản xuất thép
*











*Megafactories - Lamborghini Aventador - Quy trình chế tạo*(Phụ đề Việt)

----------


## anhcos

Lâu quá mới trở lại, góp vui các bác với mấy clip về máy bay, tàu ngầm, tàu sân bay, giàn khoan.
Biết đâu mai mốt có bác nào làm chơi thì sao...

*Big Bigger Biggest - S02E03 Antonov - Máy bay vận tải Nga Antonov* (thuyết minh Việt)












*Big Bigger Biggest - S02E08 Oil Rig - Giàn khoan dầu khí* 












*Supercarrier - Tàu sân bay US Eisenhower* (Phụ đề Việt)












*Supercarrier - Tàu sân bay US Ronald_ Reagan* (Phụ đề Việt)

----------

biết tuốt, culitruong, thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhcos

*Big Bigger Biggest - S03E01 Canal - Xây dựng kênh đào Panama* (Thuyết minh Việt)











*Big Bigger Biggest - S02E10 Telescope - Chế tạo và xây dựng đài thiên văn* (thuyết minh Việt)











*Big Bigger Biggest - S02E06 Space Station - Các bước xây dựng nên trạm vũ trụ quốc tế* (thuyết minh Việt)

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## anhcos

*Big Bigger Biggest - Metro - Các bước xây dựng nên một hệ thống tàu điện ngầm* Thuyết minh tiếng Việt.
















Pause một lúc trước khi xem, sẽ tránh được tình trạng bị giật.

----------


## anhcos

Nguyện bộ How's it made gồm 22 season khoảng chừng hơn 200 tập, mấy bác có thể tải về tại đây:

http://tenlua.vn/how-its-made-0237e4...37e42ce3026902

Danh mục các tập và phần xem thêm ở đây: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_It%27s_Made

----------


## anhcos

*Big Bigger Biggest - Submarine - Các bước công nghệ chế tạo nên một chiếc tàu ngầm.* Thuyết minh tiếng Việt.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

*NHỮNG THIÊN TÀI PHÁT MINH*



*Seri có 4 tập:*
Phần 1: Power - Năng lượng 
Phần 2: Speed - Tốc độ
Phần 3: Communication - Truyền thông
Phần 4: Visual Image - Hình ảnh





*Tập 1: Power - Năng lượng.* Thuyết minh Việt.

----------

culitruong, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

*Tập 2: Speed - Tốc độ.* Thuyết minh Việt.

Nhu cầu của con người về tốc độ, từ những đầu máy xe lửa dùng động cơ hơi nước đến động cơ đốt trong và động cơ phản lực.
Có đoạn nói về đoạn đúc nhôm đơn tinh thể của các đoạn giữ cánh tuabin khá độc đáo, dù vẫn chưa hiểu rõ về qui trình này thế nào.

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhcos

Sản xuất que hàn:

----------


## Tuấn

Gia công mặt phẳng ạ  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, jimmyli, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Tiện bi  :Smile: 





Mài bi  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Mài mũi khoan, em phải chế một cái mới được  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

mài khoan cỡ này thì tay em xoay điêu luyện hơn , thậm chí mài thêm lưỡi cắt phụ bé tí trên đầu khoan ấn xuống cho ngọt.... nhưng phải có chén mài xịn thì mới được .

----------


## Tuấn

Em làm cho mọi người mài mà bác. Có phải ai cũng mài được đâu  :Smile:  
Cái của này chế bằng tay hơi cực, ở đâu có bán thì tiện quá hè   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cách tạo mặt phẳng khi chưa có mẫu chuẩn  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, hungdn, occutit, taih2, Tuanlm

----------


## occutit

Xem cái clip của cụ xong không hiểu gì hết phải lên youtube xem mới có khai niệm sơ sơ. 

Cụ thể là đi đâu để kiếm cái bàn map bây giờ nhỉ.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ thể là đi đâu để kiếm cái bàn map bây giờ nhỉ.


Làm lấy thôi bác, như cái clip em vừa đưa họ mài xong không đạt thì họ nạo cho chuẩn ạ, nạo 2 cái rồi áp lên nhau đảo qua đảo lại thì sẽ được.

Em có thanh thép tháo máy, nhìn thì xịn lắm mà dài 70cm vênh nhau 2 vạch, còn mang lên máy phay nhà phay tinh cho bóng loáng lên thì nó lệch nhau 7 vạch ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## occutit

Mấy cái scrapper tool đấy tự chế hay mua ở đâu bác. Em thấy nó có bán cả mấy cái máy cầm tay chuyên nạo nhìn có vẻ hay hay. Lần đầu tiên biết đến cái trò này. Nạo gỗ thì em nạo hoài  :Cool:  

7 vạch ở đây là 2/1000 một vạch hay 1/100 một vạch vậy bác.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy cái scrapper tool đấy tự chế hay mua ở đâu bác. Em thấy nó có bán cả mấy cái máy cầm tay chuyên nạo nhìn có vẻ hay hay. Lần đầu tiên biết đến cái trò này. Nạo gỗ thì em nạo hoài  
> 
> 7 vạch ở đây là 2/1000 một vạch hay 1/100 một vạch vậy bác.


lấy cái dũa dẹt rồi mài thôi bác ơi, mình nghịch làm ít mà, đâu phải dân chuyên nghiệp nên chẳng cần chế cái nạo ạ. 7 vạch là 1/100 ý ạ. Em kẹp một lần lên máy phay cơ, chạy dao 1 lần rồi dùng cái đồng hồ so gắn lên cái flat gauge em chế http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/3570-Flat-gauge-DIY) thì thấy nó sai từa lưa  :Smile:  
( Cái đồng hồ so của em chỉ là 1/100 thui ợ. Mấy cái chỗ mài mặt phẳng họ cũng chỉ đạt hơn tí thôi chứ không hơn nhiều đâu ạ. Em qua chỗ mài dao cho máy chặt tôn thấy mài xong sai vài %.

----------


## Nam CNC

mài mà nhảy 1 vạch thôi thì máy mài cùi bắp rồi anh hehehe , thỉnh thoảng phải mài lại mặt bàn từ anh à.


bàn map bằng đá thì cũng có , ít xài lắm chỉ để 1 góc kê cái máy mài HAHAHAH

----------


## occutit

Có cái bàn ve chai mà cũng khoe nữa  :Mad:

----------


## anhcos

Mình xem cái video tiếng Nhật chả hiểu gì lắm giờ xem cái cờ líp sau của bác cu tí thì mới hiểu được.

----------


## Tuấn

> mài mà nhảy 1 vạch thôi thì máy mài cùi bắp rồi anh hehehe , thỉnh thoảng phải mài lại mặt bàn từ anh à.
> 
> 
> bàn map bằng đá thì cũng có , ít xài lắm chỉ để 1 góc kê cái máy mài HAHAHAH



Vâng bác, họ mài 4 mặt thanh bản 100 cũng có 600k/m dài thôi ạ, nhưng mà ẩu lắm, chỉ mài trắng ra thôi chứ có sửa đá bước cuối đâu ạ. Em hỏi thì bảo đẹp thế rồi còn đòi gì nữa ? sai số 6-7 vạch là có vài phần trăm thui. Em nản quá chạy thẳng  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

*NHỮNG THIÊN TÀI PHÁT MINH*



*Seri có 4 tập:*
Phần 1: Power - Năng lượng 
Phần 2: Speed - Tốc độ
Phần 3: Communication - Truyền thông
Phần 4: Visual Image - Hình ảnh

*Tập 3: Communication - Truyền thông* Thuyết minh Việt.











Tập này nói về lịch sử phát minh và tính cách mạng của công cụ này với xã hội con người.

Chính bản thân mỗi cncprovner cũng hiểu rõ tầm quan trọng của phát minh này đến cỡ nào rồi, chỉ chậm 1s, món đồ sẽ chuyển qua tay người khác ngay...  :Smile: 

Tạm ngừng một chút rồi hãy xem sẽ đỡ bị giật.

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

đồ xe hơi giờ cũng ko còn handmade



thợ may giờ được trang bị kém phi công tí xíu

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, ppgas

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác anhcos có sub của mấy tập Human Universe cho em xin với.

----------


## nhatson

osc 1 triệu USD , ruột gan + qui trình lắp ráp

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Bác anhcos có sub của mấy tập Human Universe cho em xin với.


Bộ này quá hay luôn, mới có sub Việt tập 1 trên subscene ấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái ở subscen thì em thấy rồi, trót tải cả bộ về mà mới có sub tập 1.

----------


## Luyến

Robot chạy như ngựa  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> Cái ở subscen thì em thấy rồi, trót tải cả bộ về mà mới có sub tập 1.


Phải dịch từ từ chứ, mấy hôm nữa mới xong tập 2, nếu có sẵn thì mình đã đưa lên rồi.




> Robot chạy như ngựa


Con robot này hay ở chỗ đá một phát khá mạnh mà nó vẫn giữ vững được không ngã.

----------


## nhatson



----------

culitruong, duonghoang

----------


## culitruong

Móa!!! cái tụi tư bản thối nát này khủng khiếp thật.

----------


## nhatson

vô bi cho đai ốc vít me bi loại ko có ống hồi bi

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

chế tạo vit me , isel germany

----------


## nhatson

maý cỡ lớn của dmg mori seki

----------

anhcos, Mr.L, terminaterx300

----------


## nhatson

đồ lớn chán, chuyển qua đồ bé

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

gớm thiệt , em khắc dấu cũng dùng kính lúp mà kiểm tra , nhưng cấp độ của mấy cha làm đồng hồ đúng hàng nghệ nhân thế giới , toàn dùng bạc đỡ hồng ngọc không à , bây giờ mới biết tại sao nó mắc vậy hehehe cỡ cái CNC DMG mori seiki chứ nhiêu.

----------


## Luyến

Các đồng hồ kim cơ, điện tử kim đeo tay đều dùng bạc đỡ hai đầu bằng hồng ngọc anh ạ. Em tháo Ra sửa nhiều rồi.

----------


## nhatson

một thiết bị cũ kỹ được làm mới

----------

anhcos, Mr.L

----------


## nhatson

đúc máy với polymer conceter

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

mỗi lần chạm ngưỡng, công nghệ lại có 1 bước nhảy, mạng không dây quang học



2011

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

nhà máy sản xuất bwm i3, máy móc cướp hết việc tay chân

----------

anhcos, anhxco, Gamo, tcm

----------


## nhatson

ý tưởng ko mới, nhưng korea dạo này mạnh dạn áp dụng

----------

Nam CNC, tcm

----------


## cnclaivung

độ khủng của DIY , hic chơi nguyên con moter kéo làm spinl, quá đỉnh

----------


## nhatson

máy phay 7 trục của nasa

----------


## terminaterx300

> máy phay 7 trục của nasa


máy này gia công trên vật liệu hàng không vũ trụ, ko cứng lắm nên kết cấu máy đơn giản, khung bằng sắt hàn

----------


## solero

Cụ nhatson chơi món này chưa?

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

giờ toàn là digital osc, digital osc làm được trò này thì đắt lắm ah > chưa chơi

----------


## nhatson

vòng bi ko cần rế nhưng vẫn tự phân chia vị trí bi






ứng dụng, hi vọng sắp tới sẽ có vòng bi cho spindle bền hơn, giá cạnh tranh hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

nhìn hơi bệnh nhưng tương lai sẽ giúp ích con người nhiều hơn

----------


## nhatson



----------


## giaiphapcnc

Có cái máy đột thế này mới thích  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Cái này có ứng dụng để làm gì được ko ta?

----------


## CKD

Cái này hàn tấm mỏng sướng lắm nè.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác culitruong làm thử chưa bác?

----------


## nhatson

theo phán đoán của em, chiều y của máy mài chạy bằng step
mời các cụ chémmm

----------


## CKD



----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## CKD



----------

huuminhsh, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

tương lai mấy chú robot này sẽ dược gởi lên sao hoa xây dựng căn cứ trước khi con người lên ở

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## itanium7000

Thằng này tài thật:

----------

CKD, ducmoctx, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Cụ nào có con nhện dò mìn thì lúc buồn lôi ra bắt nó phay nghịch chơi nhé!

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, Gamo, hungdn, Huudong, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Làm 1 con bán cho bộ quét phòng được á :P

----------


## CKD



----------


## itanium7000

Máy xọc khương tuyến nòng súng kinh điển.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD



----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## solero

Haizzz

----------

Gamo, hungdn, nhatson

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bác Nhật Sơn có tính chơi 1 con Hololens ko?  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhật Sơn có tính chơi 1 con Hololens ko?


gio em ko có time để chơi  :Smile: , ai đó chơi đi hôm nào em rỗi cho em mượn sờ cái là thoả mãn rồi

----------


## anhcos

Hôm náy mới thấy cái video này, quá hay luôn:

Cánh tay máy cho người cụt tay và có thể tự điều khiển bằng ý nghĩ.
https://video-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hv...14&oe=55C0FCA8

Củ chuối cái thằng fb này chả biết lấy link video thế nào cho được.

----------


## nhatson

Amputee Makes History with APL’s Modular Prosthetic Limb

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung

----------


## CBNN

lấy link video trên fb thì được , nhưng không chèn bằng sort code của diển đàn được .

----------


## hungdn

Có những cái mà chả CNC hay Machining Center làm được 100% cả các bác ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Có những cái mà chả CNC hay Machining Center làm được 100% cả các bác ạ


PR hơi quá ah, hình như có 2.5 triệu lại thành 25 triệu

----------


## hungdn

> PR hơi quá ah, hình như có 2.5 triệu lại thành 25 triệu


Chắc đặt nhầm cái dấu chấm cụ ạ

----------


## nhatson



----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson



----------

Mr.L

----------


## terminaterx300

> 


hành củ tói chết mệt với nó  :Mad:

----------


## nhatson

> hành củ tói chết mệt với nó


chiếc bên anh làm thủ tục, nó show cái còn gấu hơn nữa kìa

----------


## terminaterx300

> chiếc bên anh làm thủ tục, nó show cái còn gấu hơn nữa kìa


lão đó bảo để lại 200.000 thoai mà éo ra dc biển nên thoai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> lão đó bảo để lại 200.000 thoai mà éo ra dc biển nên thoai


cũng ko quan trọng, nó vẫn nằm ở VN, lúc khẩn cấp có cái mà trung dụng phục vụ quốc gia  :Smile:

----------


## terminaterx300

> cũng ko quan trọng, nó vẫn nằm ở VN, lúc khẩn cấp có cái mà trung dụng phục vụ quốc gia


con này làm màu cái lắc cổ thôi, cũng chả thiếu xe mà phải móc con này ra dùng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> con này làm màu cái lắc cổ thôi, cũng chả thiếu xe mà phải móc con này ra dùng


tới lúc đó rồi bít ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

cơ bản coi các nước khác có dùng ko thì bik thôi ạ

cái con lắc cổ này làm màu ở địa hình khai thác mỏ thôi chứ chả có cái gì đâu  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

Máy in 3D thủy tinh nhe mấy bác.

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Cái máy này có quá khó với các cao thủ điều khiển nhà mình không ạ ? phần cơ thì lèo khèo vài cái que, đơn giản hơn con máy cnc nhiều, lại còn đắt kinh hoàng nữa..... sao không cụ nào chiến món này nhỉ ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chắc là do ko biết khách hàng bác ợ :x :x :x

Như em thì thứ gì to to thế này em cũng sợ

----------


## CKD



----------


## anhcos

Máy này vừa phay được vừa tiện chi tiết ở 2 đầu được, thèm...

Vừa khoan vừa tiện cùng lúc nữa chứ.

Đúng như cái chữ back machining.

----------


## Mr.L

Linear motor nhỏ xinh

----------

nhatson

----------


## Mr.L

HIWIN cũng có

----------


## CKD



----------

itanium7000, nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

> 


Ặc vừa mới xem cái này đanh định vào post lên thì thấy bác cũng vừa post. Công nhận đang xấu xẩu bẩn bẩn lại hóa thiên nga ngay. Cái máy này có thiết kế đẹp.

----------


## CKD

Đơn giản, hiệu quả nhưng không phải ai cũng làm  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Video trên giống như tiện trục khuỷu mà.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CkSkasm_F0
Việt nam mình có ae nào làm nỗi con này ko

----------


## terminaterx300

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CkSkasm_F0
> Việt nam mình có ae nào làm nỗi con này ko


làm thì nổi nhưng ai đủ tiền mua, nội spindle ko đã 1 tỷ oài  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm mấy cái hộp số to to 2 đầu , và mấy cái hộp số trục A nữa chắc thêm mấy trăm chai .

----------


## nhatson

Jack Kilby and the Integrated Circuit

----------


## terminaterx300

> thêm mấy cái hộp số to to 2 đầu , và mấy cái hộp số trục A nữa chắc thêm mấy trăm chai .


con này bèo bèo cũng tầm 3tỷ  :Cool:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> con này bèo bèo cũng tầm 3tỷ


quan trọng là nó làm được việc đấy, 3 tỉ vẫn có công ty bỏ tiền ra hốt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Cái máy này có quá khó với các cao thủ điều khiển nhà mình không ạ ? phần cơ thì lèo khèo vài cái que, đơn giản hơn con máy cnc nhiều, lại còn đắt kinh hoàng nữa..... sao không cụ nào chiến món này nhỉ ?


ý tưởng cái đồ án tốt nghiệp của em cũng tương tự. có điều e chỉ dự tính làm cái tay máy nhưng cuối cùng lại ko đc chấp nhận vì cái tội cãi thầy  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> quan trọng là nó làm được việc đấy, 3 tỉ vẫn có công ty bỏ tiền ra hốt


đương nhiên là có, mấy thằng nước ngoài làm gỗ 1 con máy 1625 bèo bèo cũng nó cũng 1 tỷ oài  :Cool: 

xưởng nó gần 20 con thôi, chỉ để phay đơn giản, nhưng nhu cầu đa phần chưa tới con máy này, 3 tỷ làm dc nhiều hơn 1 mình con máy này  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Tiện siêu chính xác trên máy tiện CNC Nanotech 350UPL. Độ phân giải 0.01 nanometers, độ chính xác spindle dưới 12.5 nanometers, tốc độ spindle 50 -10,000rpm.

----------

Ga con, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

trò này có vẽ vui hon robocon

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## anhcos

Móa ơi, tốc độ nó nhanh khiếp, mà hình như nó tự nhận thấy cái viền trắng bên ngoài để dừng lại.

----------


## Ga con

Ông trọng tài phải mang giáp ở chân không nó xúc bay cả chân  :Big Grin: .

Con sumo này hồi trước mới tập tành bọn em cũng có chơi nhưng nghiệp dư lém.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Ông trọng tài phải mang giáp ở chân không nó xúc bay cả chân .
> 
> Con sumo này hồi trước mới tập tành bọn em cũng có chơi nhưng nghiệp dư lém.
> 
> Thanks.


mấy chú chơi chắc cú hình như có pan bắn gim xuống sàn  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Tool Offset - Set dao với miếng giấy mỏng

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tool Offset  - Đo độ dài dao & tool holder sau đó nhập offset length bằng tay.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tool Offset - Độc hơn thịt vịt.. vừa đo độ dài, vừa đo đường kính dao trên máy HAAS....

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tool Offset - Cao sang làm gì.. chỉ cần một cái công tắc đơn giản cũng có thể thành tool set
Chú ý xem góc trái, dưới nhé  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tool Offset với đồng hồ so cơ

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tool offset - Mach3 nè mấy bác.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thay jaw máy tiện

----------


## nhatson

máy cnc để tranning

----------


## hungdn

> mấy chú chơi chắc cú hình như có pan bắn gim xuống sàn


Dùng nam châm điện thì phải cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

ngày xưa ko bit vit me bi nó được sản xuất ra như thế nào, nay thì thông hơn xíu

----------

anhcos, tcm

----------


## nhatson

máy mài rail

----------


## cnclaivung

thằng này múa nghệ thuật đỉnh cao ,có sự góp sức của tay robot
http://viet14.space/nghe-thuat-sieu-thuc-dinh-cao/

----------


## nhatson

tormach ra mắt con CNC milling nhỏ hơn nữa pcnc440

----------

itanium7000

----------


## CKD

Cái cục này dùng làm gì nhỉ? Ứng dụng vào máy hàn điểm à?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái cục này dùng làm gì nhỉ? Ứng dụng vào máy hàn điểm à?


cái này là siêu tụ, dung lượng cực lớn, thay thế pin Lithium

----------


## Mr.L

Học trò này, mai mốt đúc part nhôm chơi  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Mr.L

So vuông góc eeto với máy

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

Dau mai phog dai 400 lan

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Cái gì thế nhatson, không dấu nên chả hiểu được.

----------


## nhatson

sori, em ko edit kịp
hình dầu mài soi dưới kính hiển vi, có vô số hạt dầu lớn bé trong nước

----------


## nhatson



----------

duonghoang, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

học liệu mở
việc học đến gần hơn với mọi người










more
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83e_Ni6pjmk

----------


## hungdn

Sáng sớm mời các cụ xơi khủng long

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Phay hợp kim Inconel... chú ý hình ảnh và nhớ bật loa

----------


## terminaterx300

> Phay hợp kim Inconel... chú ý hình ảnh và nhớ bật loa


có clip nó chạy dao thường với dầu tới nguội, chả có tóe lửa như thế này 

có lẽ là dùng mảnh ceramic để chạy high speed

----------


## Luyến

em thấy cái máy này chưa hoàn thiện, bác nào chuyên điện đấu dùm nút estop phát  :Big Grin:  

https://www.facebook.com/16104512729...4158161981634/

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Máy hay quá bác ợ :Big Grin: 

Bao giờ bác xuất xưởng đây?

----------


## nhatson

trước nói với cụ nam có clip tháo rồi láp tormach, giờ mới kiếm lại được

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson



----------

cnclaivung, duonghoang, ppgas, Truong2578

----------


## anhcos

Búa công nghệ cao của thần Thor:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## thucncvt

Máy gặt chế cho mọi người

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

có nhiều kiểu gia công rất độc ợ

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Ga con

Em thèm cái đầu boring này quá.
Kết hợp cả servo điện và servo thủy lực.
https://youtu.be/FNDziMNxPWY
<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FNDziMNxPWY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Cụ này có cách lắp máy, định vị, đánh dấu khá hay

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

full sýtem của DMG

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mơ ước nhỏ nhoi là có 1 ngày sờ tận tay vào em Datron (chắc chục năm nữa em nó mới ra bãi  :Smile: ) ). Các bác cho em hỏi con dao khắc trong clip tên gì vậy ạ, ở tphcm thì mua ở tiệm nào ngon ạ ???
Chúc các bác xem cờ-nhíp vui vẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe mơ ước nhỏ nhoi là có 1 ngày sờ tận tay vào em Datron (chắc chục năm nữa em nó mới ra bãi ) ). Các bác cho em hỏi con dao khắc trong clip tên gì vậy ạ, ở tphcm thì mua ở tiệm nào ngon ạ ???
> Chúc các bác xem cờ-nhíp vui vẻ


ra bãi giờ em nghĩ khó, kt ko thịnh vượng như xưa, các hãng đều có dịch vụ thu cũ đổi mới, máy cũ retrofit lại rồi bán lại ở thị trường thấp hơn

----------


## Nam CNC

tay nghề phay cơ khí truyền thống đây , rất đáng học hỏi .



post lên giúp em

----------

CKD, Ga con, haignition, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Datron có bán dao luôn cứ vào đó mà tra , có lần xem cái clip nào đó nó chú thích con dao đó là 0.2 , 30 độ , cũng là dao anh em mua dễ dàng mà , nhưng kết cấu máy cứng , spindle 40Krpm, vật liệu dao siêu hạng nên nó ăn ngọt sớt vậy đó.

----------


## Ga con

Trong clip anh posted phút 2:30 họ thay dao kiểu gì hay thế ta.

Em cũng có cái đầu, chuôi dao khóa kiểu này mà thấy đâu vặn tay được, cứng ngắt à.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Trong clip anh posted phút 2:30 họ thay dao kiểu gì hay thế ta.
> 
> Em cũng có cái đầu, chuôi dao khóa kiểu này mà thấy đâu vặn tay được, cứng ngắt à.
> 
> Thanks.


cái này là gọi là quick change tool gì đó, hay gặp ở đầu dao NT.
nó có gờ để định bị lock, gần gần giống kiểu đầu taro thay được

----------


## Ga con

Nhà em có cái này. Ai mà mở ra bằng tay được thì không phải người thường nữa rồi


Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

dùng bộ nguồn laser fiber IPG hàng đầu thế giới CS 4kw

----------

Ga con, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

vô ttp roài mấy con này nhập về vn ko bit thuế má thế nào

----------


## CKD

Kiếm 1 bộ chơi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## terminaterx300

> Kiếm 1 bộ chơi


bộ POWER 8 từng một thời nổi tiếng  :Cool:

----------


## Ga con

@Nam: Hôm trước bãi Q8 có mấy cái máy mài không chổi than (phơi ngoài trời gần chòi canh của Mr Long ấy) cỡ 1200-1300W anh quên gọi.
Cái ở nhà mài thôi rồi luôn, mạnh + năng suất cao hơn nhiều, gắn được đĩa mã 180mm, có điều nặng quá cầm lâu hông nổi.






Em toàn mài bằng đá mài inox (mua nguyên hộp chừng 140-150/20 miếng, mua lẻ hơn 10k/miếng) mài sắt đi ngon hơn, nhưng hao vì mau mòn đá quá. Có bác nào biết loại đá mài inox dày + lớn không chỉ em nhé.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ko chổi than thì nó chạy kiểu gì cụ phucnd ơi, lồng sóc ah?

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái tool không chổi than dùng pin thì nó chạy kiệu BLDC, còn mấy con này AC thì chắc cũng lại là BLDC nhỉ?
Motor lồng sóc thì.. đâu có nhỏ mà khỏe thế?

----------


## nhatson

chắc em phải tậu ngay 1 con máy in 3d wo

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con không dùng chổi than thì nó là động cơ 3 pha không đồng bộ , nó xài 400Hz , em có 1 cái xác động cơ nó đây , con đó không giải nhiệt tốt thì chơi con mực lên thì nó nướng chín luôn.

----------


## anhcos

*BBC - How It works 
Tập 1: Metal 
Thuyết minh tiếng Việt*

----------


## nhatson



----------

anhcos, haignition, rakonheli.vn

----------


## nhatson



----------


## CKD



----------

haignition, ngocsut

----------


## nhatson

máy cnc 5 trục nha khoa, chạy khá ồn, khả năng là dùng xì step

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

vài hình ảnh body máy nha khoa

----------


## terminaterx300

> vài hình ảnh body máy nha khoa


con này chạy linear servo chứng tở lực cắt gọt đám này cực ít, spindle cao tốc, 1 lần có 1 dem hay sao, nên xác máy nhỏ

----------


## nhatson

> con này chạy linear servo chứng tở lực cắt gọt đám này cực ít, spindle cao tốc, 1 lần có 1 dem hay sao, nên xác máy nhỏ


em nghĩ là 
1. mẫu thì bằng cái gì đó mềm mềm
2. thật thì thường là mấy kim loại gớm> chạy từ từ ah

bọn nó ko show trục z , bùn

----------


## Luyến

e thấy clip này hay quá mà ko biết post vào đâu. e post tạm vào đây vây. năng lượng này bắt đầu từ đâu ?? em hoang mang quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

và đây là câu trả lời  :Big Grin:  " there is no free lunch"  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, Luyến, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## terminaterx300

> em nghĩ là 
> 1. mẫu thì bằng cái gì đó mềm mềm
> 2. thật thì thường là mấy kim loại gớm> chạy từ từ ah
> 
> bọn nó ko show trục z , bùn


chắc ko mềm đâu, đa phần gia công titanium thôi.

cứng thì hơn nhôm nhiều nhưng dao đủ tốt mà lượng cắt ít như clip thì chẳng vấn đề gì, bọn này máy nó làm năng xuất cao lém. ko đạt là khỏi bán máy luôn

----------


## CKD

Chết thèm với con máy này

----------

elenercom

----------


## inhainha

> Chết thèm với con máy này


Cái đầu cắt loại này, giá thị trường nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái đầu cắt loại này, giá thị trường nhiêu vậy bác?


bữa em làm việc với giám đốc marketting thằng nảo đóa cung cấp IPG

500w tầm 1tỷ
1kw tầm 1tỷ rưỡi thoai àh

máy 500w thì trị trường bán tầm 2tỷ 2
còn 1000w thì tầm 3tỷ5 :v

----------


## Luyến

> bữa em làm việc với giám đốc marketting thằng nảo đóa cung cấp IPG
> 
> 500w tầm 1tỷ
> 1kw tầm 1tỷ rưỡi thoai àh
> 
> máy 500w thì trị trường bán tầm 2tỷ 2
> còn 1000w thì tầm 3tỷ5 :v


mấy bác thương mại lãi ít thế!

----------


## inhainha

> bữa em làm việc với giám đốc marketting thằng nảo đóa cung cấp IPG
> 
> 500w tầm 1tỷ
> 1kw tầm 1tỷ rưỡi thoai àh
> 
> máy 500w thì trị trường bán tầm 2tỷ 2
> còn 1000w thì tầm 3tỷ5 :v


Mém té ghế với cái giá  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

ah, em nói ko rõ, cái nguồn ko thì 1tỷ với 1tỷ rưỡi

còn nguyên cái máy tầm 2 tỷ 2  tới 3 tỷ rưỡi

người làm làm khung, ray new, servo nhật mới với còn lời mà mấy bác cứ thế

----------


## Luyến

> ah, em nói ko rõ, cái nguồn ko thì 1tỷ với 1tỷ rưỡi
> 
> còn nguyên cái máy tầm 2 tỷ 2  tới 3 tỷ rưỡi
> 
> người làm làm khung, ray new, servo nhật mới với còn lời mà mấy bác cứ thế


CNC việt nam còn non trẻ bác ạ. cứ từ từ không vội được đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

có thằng Sơn Vũ plasma cũng bán fiber laser nhưng chốt lại là nhập về rùi bán, chả sx mịe gì cả  :Cool:

----------


## ahdvip

> có thằng Sơn Vũ plasma cũng bán fiber laser nhưng chốt lại là nhập về rùi bán, chả sx mịe gì cả


Cơ bản là không phải không làm được mà vì dòng này giá trị quá cao, rủi ro đầu tư nghiên cứu xong không bán được cũng là cao  + khách cũng chả liều bỏ ra một đống tiền cho 1 con máy chế.
Em chỉ dám mơ tới dòng CO2 công suất lớn để cắt inox thôi đây mà sau một thời gian lòng vòng tìm đủ nguồn cung cấp thì nhìn lại, trời ơi đầu tư cao quá, làm ra 1 con xong chả ai mua là nhìn nó cười luôn quá -> thôi đành không ham muốn nữa.

----------


## CKD

Laser VN e còn lâu mới chiến được.
Xét cho cùng thì VN chỉ mới manh nha trong lĩnh vực gỗ và máy gia công độ chính xác không cao.
Với máy đòi hỏi cao hơn khó mà tiếp cận vì hạn chế công nghệ & vốn. Mấy chú Laser kim loại thấy vậy chứ đòi hỏi giàn khung ghê lắm, phần cơ điện cũng khủng để đảm bảo vận tốc & dung sai khi vận hành.

Đừng so sánh với mấy con Laser rẻ tiền của china.

----------


## nhatson

> Laser VN e còn lâu mới chiến được.
> Xét cho cùng thì VN chỉ mới manh nha trong lĩnh vực gỗ và máy gia công độ chính xác không cao.
> Với máy đòi hỏi cao hơn khó mà tiếp cận vì hạn chế công nghệ & vốn. Mấy chú Laser kim loại thấy vậy chứ đòi hỏi giàn khung ghê lắm, phần cơ điện cũng khủng để đảm bảo vận tốc & dung sai khi vận hành.
> 
> Đừng so sánh với mấy con Laser rẻ tiền của china.


em thấy nhiều chỗ có mà, có điều loại chạy khí nghe bảo chạy liên tục ko sao, còn tắt mở tắt mở chết tiền khí
nam ngoái MTA máy laser cắt kim loại thống trị triển lãm

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề là bán thôi.

Nếu đã có thì chỉ dừng ở mức khắc & cắt đồ mỏng tốc độ chậm. Giá trị đầu tư không quá cao.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Laser VN e còn lâu mới chiến được.
> Xét cho cùng thì VN chỉ mới manh nha trong lĩnh vực gỗ và máy gia công độ chính xác không cao.
> Với máy đòi hỏi cao hơn khó mà tiếp cận vì hạn chế công nghệ & vốn. Mấy chú Laser kim loại thấy vậy chứ đòi hỏi giàn khung ghê lắm, phần cơ điện cũng khủng để đảm bảo vận tốc & dung sai khi vận hành.
> 
> Đừng so sánh với mấy con Laser rẻ tiền của china.


cũng chẳng có gì thần thánh hóa cái laser làm gì, giờ nó cũng đơn giản thôi, quan trọng là có đủ đạn bắn ko
đúng hệ khung máy laser Amada Lasmac thì cực kỳ khủng khiếp, rất nặng, toàn bộ gang, lấy cái khung đó đi là router kim loại còn dc
nhưng hệ laser hiện nay thấy khung cũng đơn giản, ko quá nặng nề như Amada, ko chỉ hàng TQ mà ngay cả hàng Châu âu cũng khá nhẹ nhàng
sự phát triển của laser fiber thì việc ráp 1 cái máy cắt laser còn dễ dàng hơn vì gần như giống máy cắt plasma

máy hệ cũ dùng laser khí CO2 nên cần cái gọi là laser gas, cái này làm tăng khấu hao khi cắt + turbopump của nguồn Resonator cũng có giới hạn hoạt động, bao nhiu phải thay cái mới, so với laser fiber thì quá là chênh lệnh chi phí cắt.

hiện giờ chi phí cắt của laser mặt bằng chung là cao hơn cả cắt dây, chỉ hiệu quả cắt đồ mỏng hoặc là đồ khổ lớn, nhiều lúc cắt gia công chi tiết tiền laser chịu ko nổi nên chuyển qua cắt dây.

nhược điểm của laser vì nó cũng là cắt nhiệt nên những góc nhọn sẽ bị rụi nếu ko tính toán kỹ

----------


## Luyến

laser cũng chỉ là cắt thô, chi phí cao hơn cắt dây thì ai dám cắt.

----------


## terminaterx300

> laser cũng chỉ là cắt thô, chi phí cao hơn cắt dây thì ai dám cắt.


thế mới nói, haiz, gửi bản vẽ chờ báo giá xong hết hồn luôn

nguồn laser fiber của IPG có tuổi thọ tầm 100.000h

tính ra cắt liên lục 24/7 thì sống dc hơn 11 năm  :Wink:

----------


## jimmyli

TQ mới công bố vũ khí laser 1000W đó mấy anh không biết bao giờ có trên thị trường hihi  :Wink:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc phải lùng mấy cây ray tí hon về mần cái dàn nhạc thôi :P

----------

anhcos, elenercom, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

CŨNG KHÁ HAY CHO DIY

----------


## anhcos

> Chắc phải lùng mấy cây ray tí hon về mần cái dàn nhạc thôi :P


Món này khó nha, không những đánh đàn mà còn nhảy theo nhạc nữa. 
Món rock này mà máy trình diễn thì mấy fan nữ sao mà kiếm chác được gì sau giờ diễn nữa đây.

----------


## nhatson



----------

CKD, haignition, Luyến, tcm

----------


## Mr.L

Bạn nào muốn sản xuất máy thì theo nè

----------


## Mr.L



----------


## Luyến

chuyển máy nhạc nhẹ tình cảm đó các bác ah.  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## sieunhim

Tiện 120T  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Ga con

> chuyển máy nhạc nhẹ tình cảm đó các bác ah.


Em có 1 mình, có con máy mà xe cẩu chỉ vào được cách nhà 20m. Nhà có cái palang nâng nhưng đường đất không đi được, 1 cái palang cẩu. Gian nan quá.

Thế là cái khó ló cái khôn, dùng palang cẩu, kéo palang về hết 1 đầu, để trục cái dầm palang theo hướng cần di chuyển, nhấc lên, kéo về hết đầu bên kia, hạ xuống, cơ bản là palang trượt trên dầm là bạc đạn nên mình em kéo OK.
Lại di chuyển paland, lại nâng lên, lại kéo, hạ xuống, mỗi lần đi được 1.5m theo kiểu con sâu đo. Sau 20 lần thì cũng vào đuợc nhà, qua 2 cái dốc + quãng đường đất.

Thanks.

----------


## sieunhim

cái video máy tiện add vào ko được, em chèn link trực tiếp vậy
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1188444277835754

----------


## anhcos

> cái video máy tiện add vào ko được, em chèn link trực tiếp vậy
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1188444277835754


Máy này chắc để làm vũ khí hay sao ấy, he he. Toàn chữ lèo nghèo không.

----------


## Luyến

> Em có 1 mình, có con máy mà xe cẩu chỉ vào được cách nhà 20m. Nhà có cái palang nâng nhưng đường đất không đi được, 1 cái palang cẩu. Gian nan quá.
> 
> Thế là cái khó ló cái khôn, dùng palang cẩu, kéo palang về hết 1 đầu, để trục cái dầm palang theo hướng cần di chuyển, nhấc lên, kéo về hết đầu bên kia, hạ xuống, cơ bản là palang trượt trên dầm là bạc đạn nên mình em kéo OK.
> Lại di chuyển paland, lại nâng lên, lại kéo, hạ xuống, mỗi lần đi được 1.5m theo kiểu con sâu đo. Sau 20 lần thì cũng vào đuợc nhà, qua 2 cái dốc + quãng đường đất.
> 
> Thanks.


chuyển máy lền đất thì vất rồi.  :Big Grin:  bò mãi rồi cũng phải vào đến nơi thôi keke.

nền phẳng thì chế mấy cái chân rùa thì ngon.

----------


## Luyến

máy cào sắt.

----------

haignition

----------


## nhatson



----------

hung1706, Luyến

----------


## nhatson



----------


## anhcos

Xưởng gia công bánh răng tại Q.6, bỏ cái nón bảo hiểm lên cho có sự tương quan.

----------


## nhatson



----------


## Luyến



----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson

cái này dành cho cụ CKD

----------


## nhatson

lockhead martin

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

cũng máy laser thôi, có vài  cả tiến, với video clip giới thiệu đưa nó lên 1 bậc, chắc phải học lại marketing quá

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Để ý phút thứ 2.. các bạn thấy điều gì lạ trong đoạn phim?

----------

nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Để ý phút thứ 2.. các bạn thấy điều gì lạ trong đoạn phim?


--- Hàng full metal này chắc em nghĩ để trưng bày, cầm cây này mà chơi là phối hợp 2 thể loại music and bodybuilding :-p.

----------


## CKD

*AC Servo driver với AVR*







http://www.cnczone.com/forums/open-s...-software.html

Cụ Gà nên học cái này...

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tên tác giả mcm_xyz thì tau biết. Có chit chat với hắn trên cnczone...

----------


## nhatson

con laser diode này ngon nà

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

https://code.google.com/p/diwire/downloads/list

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

> cũng máy laser thôi, có vài  cả tiến, với video clip giới thiệu đưa nó lên 1 bậc, chắc phải học lại marketing quá


Ko biết tình hình thằng này bán hàng ra sao nhỉ? Với lại laser của nó hình như là fiber laser? Fiber laser lúc bắn tạo ra màu được a?

PS: Holy... cái laser này anh em ta làm được, để mấy chú Tây mũi lõ qua mặt
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/glowfor...7-9m-in-sales/
** rủ tên Linh đi học lại Marketing **

----------


## terminaterx300

hay nè

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu chụp festo lợi hại thiệt , ứng dụng làm bàn tay gia cho nguời khuyết tật khỏi chê.   


quá hay cho cái tay như cái núm lợi hại thiệt , nhìn mãi thấy nó áp dụng theo cái lưỡi con tắc kè hay cái ấy của chị em đây ta , nắm hết , nuốt hết hehehe.

----------


## Tuanlm

> cái đầu chụp festo lợi hại thiệt , ứng dụng làm bàn tay gia cho nguời khuyết tật khỏi chê.   
> 
> 
> quá hay cho cái tay như cái núm lợi hại thiệt , nhìn mãi thấy nó áp dụng theo cái lưỡi con tắc kè hay cái ấy của chị em đây ta , nắm hết , nuốt hết hehehe.


Cách làm nè, không giống cái ấy mô.

----------

elenercom, Ga con, haignition, jimmyli, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thấy cũng vui.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Có lý ta, có nên độ 1 cái XBox controller thành CNC controller ko?

----------


## ducduy9104

> Thấy cũng vui.


Trong Mach3 có module để làm cái này đó bác. Mà cái này ko chính xác, gắn cái Pulse generator vô quay cho xướng  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

E gắn rồi, chạy rồi. Ra mua cái tay cầm USB tàu chừng 150k cắm vào là xong.
Không biết máy bây giờ mạnh thì thế nào, chứ hồi đó xài cái P4 cũ cài đống plugin xong chạy chậm rì, còn giật giật nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

1 dạng giống giống shrink fit

----------

Ga con

----------


## CKD

*Mach3 & robot*

----------

anhcos, Ga con, nhatson

----------


## nhatson



----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em dịch tạm là quạt hút cách ly, cực kỳ hiệu quả cho các bác làm gỗ, bảo đảm quạt hút luôn sạch sẽ, dễ DIY với giá thành rẻ. Nhìn luồn khí xoay tròn cũng đã con mắt  :Smile: )

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cái này so với máy hút bụi thường thì ưu điểm là sao hả chú Khanh đẹp giai? Hình như cuối cùng vẫn phải dùng 1 máy hút bụi chứ hả?

----------


## son_heinz

Vẫn cần 1 máy hút bụi nhưng lượng bụi qua túi lọc của máy là rất nhỏ so với thông thường>>>Nên túi lọc của máy thoáng hơn>>> hút mạnh hơn & ít phải vệ sinh túi lọc.
Thêm nữa khi vệ sinh túi lọc thì bụi sợ thôi rồi. Thế này chỉ cần tháo thùng chứa mang đi đổ là được. Rât tiện, tiết kiệm được nhiều thời gian cho cái máy hút bụi lắm.

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## nhatson



----------

ducduy9104, Nam CNC

----------


## ducduy9104

> 


Cái kho spare parts nó khủng thiệt, mong nó phá sản để được nhờ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

máy phay 6 trục đầu ABC  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

TINIJET — AFFORDABLE WATERJET CUTTING AT HOME



http://hackaday.com/2016/02/04/tinij...tting-at-home/

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson

đơn giản mà hiệu quả

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ý tưởng hay, nhưng thế thì dùng quách con spindle cho khỏe?

----------


## terminaterx300

dùng món laser marking làm pcb có vẻ ngon hơn

----------


## Gamo

Con này giá rẻ lắm pa ;D

----------


## hung1706

Hehe khai trương năm mới có món này cũng vui nè các cụ  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/cnc-wo...utocad-16.html

----------


## nhatson



----------

Gamo, solero, terminaterx300

----------


## terminaterx300

> 


thật ko thể tin nổi :v

----------


## Gamo

> 


So với ATC thì cái nào dễ hơn ta?

----------


## nhatson

atc em nghĩ dễ hơn và nếu act spindle build in china chắc rẻ hơn

----------


## terminaterx300

> So với ATC thì cái nào dễ hơn ta?


ATC dễ hơn nhiều, ATC chỉ quan trọng con spindle thôi, loại kiểu kẹp dao trực tiếp ko dùng holder hoặc loại ISO ko ngạnh giữ thì dễ.

spindle TQ ATC loại 2,2kw hay 3kw gì tầm 40-50tr ah, bự bằng con spindle thường thoai :v

----------


## Gamo

Nghe đâu tối ngủ ông ôm mấy con spindle ATC thay gối hả?  :Big Grin:  Cho tui đêêêêêêê

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nghe đâu tối ngủ ông ôm mấy con spindle ATC thay gối hả?  Cho tui đêêêêêêê


gối đâu mà đủ, spindle với servo thoai ...............  :Cool:  chưa có cái máy nào cả .............. haiz

----------


## nhatson



----------

Nam CNC, tcm

----------


## nhatson

DOCUMENTARY - SUKHOI Fighter Jet Aircrafts Family History - From Su-27 to PAK FA 50

----------


## CKD

Kiểu gì mà chẵng chiến được

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## solero

Có em này làm tượng cũng tàm tạm các cụ nhỉ. Nhìn dàn khung thảo nào lên 50m/p

----------


## CKD

Phương tiện khổng lò thì cần những động cơ khổng lồ

----------


## CKD

Sản phẩm in 3D: F35 3 bearing swivel nozzle

----------


## Tuấn

Thành lập từ năm 1920, cái bọn này chúng nó chế máy hay phết các cụ ạ:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## terminaterx300

> RC helicopter hơn 50 năm về trước 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xứ giãy chết mà nó gớm thiệt.


ngày xưa có clip con em cán bộ chơi RC từ thời trước giải phóng vui lắm  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Diễn đàn đang bị cái gì ấy. Bài quote lại xuất hiện trước bài chính là sao ta?

----------


## CKD

RC helicopter hơn 50 năm về trước  :Smile: 







Xứ giãy chết mà nó gớm thiệt.

----------


## terminaterx300

đại gia cũng éo có dk để chơi, chỉ có con em cán cmn bộ thoai nhóe  :Cool: 

p/s ngày xưa giàu với nghèo cũng như nhau, mở cửa cái nó đi oto còn mình vẫn xe đạp  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

RC thời ấy.. chỉ có đại gia mới đúng là RC, còn tiểu gia thì chỉ có... kéo dây thôi ạ. Theo hiểu biết thì bộ Radio lúc ấy 1 chanel bèo bèo cũng 5-6 trăm mỹ rồi.

_* Lỗi đồng bộ thời gian server gì đó ạ_

----------


## hanasimitai

> đại gia cũng éo có dk để chơi, chỉ có con em cán cmn bộ thoai nhóe 
> 
> p/s ngày xưa giàu với nghèo cũng như nhau, mở cửa cái nó đi oto còn mình vẫn xe đạp


Không được nói xấu cán bộ trên diễn đàn đâu nhé bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Không được nói xấu cán bộ trên diễn đàn đâu nhé bác.


nói xấu éo gì, ngày xưa có clip con em mấy lão dạy trong BK mới có dk chơi RC thoai chứ dân thường làm chóa gì cóa tiền với dk để chơi

những năm 70-80 chỉ con em cán bộ viên chức mới có dk đi học ĐH thoai chứ con em công nhân,nông dân cố xong 10 hay trung cấp oài đi làm phụ gia đình àh :v

----------


## Tuấn

Em test cái thước đá lão Nam CNC mua hộ, thẳng phết các bác ạ:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Bộ sưu tập 1054 cơ cấu truyền động cơ khí:

Angular Transmission 4R Mechanism



Altering speed with Reuleaux polygon



Application of parallelogram mechanism



Barrel cam mechanism BT1a



Bevel gear clutch for changing rotation direction



Tải trọn bộ: http://www.fshare.vn/file/ZN21O2W6TFAY

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Kênh youtube về nghành cơ khí của Nhật Bản, tiếng Nhật nên chịu khó xem hình, xem xong mới thấy nghành cơ khí của Nhật nó bài bản chuyên nghiệp đến thế nào, em học đc vô khối kiến thức, mẹo từ những clip này. Clip hay là do nó quay trực tiếp trong từng xưởng gia công, mẹo gì cũng phô ra cho anh em học hỏi.
video về mài phẳng, nạo:



video hoàn thành một bàn map rà phẳng bằng gang trong một công ty chuyên làm bàn map



còn nhiều video lắm,anh em rảnh vào xem.

----------

ducduy9104, nhatson

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác nào xem không hiểu thì có từ khóa là "Hand scraping method" , các bác tìm hiểu thêm nhé. Tìm được cái video cũng hay, nghe nhạc xem ảnh thôi cũng hiểu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ducduy9104

Trước hay thấy mấy bác ra bãi gỡ miếng turcite này mà không hiểu để làm gì, bây giờ mới hiểu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cái trò cạo này hợp với con nhà nghèo, dân Diy. Ngon và rẻ hều.

----------


## CKD

Nạo là bề mặt đã gần chuẩn rồi.. nạo để nó chính xác hơn thôi chứ.. sai cả mm thì làm sao mà nạo lại cho được.
Vậy nên DIY mà muốn nạo cho chuẩn thì...
- Cắt phôi thôi.
- Tiện, phay, bào gì đó cho nó ra hình.
- Mài cho nó chuẩn.
- Calib xong thì nạo tiếp cho đến khí nó 0%.

Đúng không cụ Tuấn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em lại nghĩ khác anh tuấn ơi, cao cấp lắm mới cạo cạo thế này ah, dân DIY ko phải ai cũng nạo dc đâu, em thấy anh nạo mấy cái chổ đặt ray nên tưởng bở, về nạo 4 cái eke hết 1 ngày và kết quả là như ko  :Smile: )

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mấy cái trò cạo này hợp với con nhà nghèo, dân Diy. Ngon và rẻ hều.


Con nhà nghèo đâu có tiền mua bàn map đâu cụ. Nội tìm cái cây nạo cho chuẩn chắc cũng không tìm nỗi nữa là  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Nạo là bề mặt đã gần chuẩn rồi.. nạo để nó chính xác hơn thôi chứ.. sai cả mm thì làm sao mà nạo lại cho được.
> Vậy nên DIY mà muốn nạo cho chuẩn thì...
> - Cắt phôi thôi.
> - Tiện, phay, bào gì đó cho nó ra hình.
> - Mài cho nó chuẩn.
> - Calib xong thì nạo tiếp cho đến khí nó 0%.
> 
> Đúng không cụ Tuấn.


Làm vậy là con nhà giàu rồi bác. Ví dụ thía lày, em có anh bạn, chế con máy phủ bì đâu 3m x 2m chi đó. Anh bạn em đi làm chưa lâu, thu nhập chưa cao. Với anh ấy tiền phay, mài con máy là khá cao. Đại khái là mât toi tháng lương hay gì đó rồi. Em xúi anh ấy mài tay đi, rồi cạo. 3 buổi tối xong y, 2 buổi xong X. Thêm tí thì một tuần là xong phần làm phẳng. .Với người nghèo như anh ấy hoặc em thì thế là tiết kiệm ạ.
Cái mặt phẳng 3m x 400 từ sắt thô em mài tay mất 2 buôỉ, vừa cạo vừa chơi mất một buôi nữa là xong rùi. Ấy là cộng cả thời gian chế thước thẳng, bàn máp để lấy mực cho nó nữa ạ.





> Em lại nghĩ khác anh tuấn ơi, cao cấp lắm mới cạo cạo thế này ah, dân DIY ko phải ai cũng nạo dc đâu, em thấy anh nạo mấy cái chổ đặt ray nên tưởng bở, về nạo 4 cái eke hết 1 ngày và kết quả là như ko )


Một ngày thì chưa quen tay đâu bác. Em không phải thợ nguội, càng chả phải thợ cạo. Em chỉ nghịch cho biết. Cái cục bé bé như họ làm mẫu mà em mài tay rồi cạo từ cục sắt thô chắc mất 15-20 phút. Cái video bên trên em đưa là vì em thấy bác có cái thước đá, bà con ít người biết để mua nên em lôi cái thước tương tự lão Nam CNC mua giúp ra áp với cái thước gang em chế nặng 9,6kg. Nó là cái cục chữ L, lệch tâm mà em đặt 2 cái lên nhau, nhấc lên nó cũng hút như bọn nhật thôi ạ. Đ :Smile: ưa vào thớt bác bán hàng thì bà con bảo em làm hàng  :Smile:  Trước khi em căn ray hay gì gì, em đều thử bằng cách đặt 2 caí thước lên nhau, nhấc lên mà dính t.hì ok, không thì sửa lại bác ạ.

Con máy C đểu em chế tất cả các mặt bắt vào nhau em đều làm phẳng từ sắt thô, rồi thử bằng cách cho chúng nó nằm lên nhau, nhấc tấm trên thì tấm dưới lên theo là đươc.





> Con nhà nghèo đâu có tiền mua bàn map đâu cụ. Nội tìm cái cây nạo cho chuẩn chắc cũng không tìm nỗi nữa là


Ui bác mua bàn map làm gì ? mua rồi về nghịch hỏng thì làm thế nào ? Em mua cái bàn máp hỏng, họ bán cân sắt vụn, về cạo xong cái bàn thì tạm quen tay, coi như tập dưỡng sinh í mà. Cái nạo không phải mua đâu bác, để đầu tuần em chụp bác xem, dễ chế lắm.

----------

CKD, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác Tuấn Xi păm Mớ dùng đồng hồ so rà hộ em xem bề mặt cây thước đá ấy nó lệch mấy vạch 0.001 ạ!

Em có mua 2 cây này của Khanh Khờ với âm mưu khan vài lỗ le7n đó bắt ray vào làm cái bàn trượt đồng hồ so cho chuẩn... mà không có gì chuẩn để đo nó!

----------


## CKD

Mua 2 cây thì lấy 2 cây so với nhau là được mà bác?

----------


## CKD

Con máy H nhìn ngầu quá.. mà vẫn thua con máy của bác Biển Xanh  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Con nhà nghèo đâu có tiền mua bàn map đâu cụ. Nội tìm cái cây nạo cho chuẩn chắc cũng không tìm nỗi nữa là


Cái nạo em chế thế này cụ ạ :

Lưỡi cắt thì lấy cái lưỡi hỏng như thế này cắt ra được 5 miếng :



Nhặt cái đai thùng như thế này :



Chập 4 lại, hàn đính thành cái chỗ để hàn cái lưỡi cắt vào :



Gắn cái que vào chuôi là xong ợ :






> Bác Tuấn Xi păm Mớ dùng đồng hồ so rà hộ em xem bề mặt cây thước đá ấy nó lệch mấy vạch 0.001 ạ!
> 
> Em có mua 2 cây này của Khanh Khờ với âm mưu khan vài lỗ le7n đó bắt ray vào làm cái bàn trượt đồng hồ so cho chuẩn... mà không có gì chuẩn để đo nó!


Vâng, em cũng định xem nó thẳng thế nào, nhân tiện em thử luôn. Đồng hồ so em chỉ có cái 0,001 của tàu chi đó, thôi thì em với cụ cứ tạm chấp nhận là lấy nó làm chuẩn đi ạ, bỏ qua sai số hay độ nhạy gì gì đó cụ nhé.

Lấy miếng sắt, hàn 3 cái que vào, đầu mài tròn, đánh cho nó bóng lên kẻo nó kéo xước cái thước :



3 cái ngắn để đặt lên thước, 2 cái dài 2 bên để nó thành cái cữ cho dễ đẩy thôi ạ.





Đặt đồng hồ so lên tấm sắt rồi đẩy thôi ạ.




Ổn phết cụ ạ, chắc từ đầu này đến đầu kia chỉ 2-3 vạch thui, quá ổn cho nhu cầu bà con nhà mình rùi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cảm tạ bác Tuấn đã nhiệt tình test giúp em ạ.

Nhưng em thấy nó không ổn ạ!

Theo em thì nếu đo cách này mà đo trên cái vành xe mà vành có độ đồng tâm 0.003 thì nó cũng thế thôi ạ!

Em vẫn nghĩ phải có 1 mặt chuẩn để tựa trên nó mà đo cái mặt cần đo ạ!

Ý kiến bác thế nào ạ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Cảm tạ bác Tuấn đã nhiệt tình test giúp em ạ.
> 
> Nhưng em thấy nó không ổn ạ!
> 
> Theo em thì nếu đo cách này mà đo trên cái vành xe mà vành có độ đồng tâm 0.003 thì nó cũng thế thôi ạ!
> 
> Em vẫn nghĩ phải có 1 mặt chuẩn để tựa trên nó mà đo cái mặt cần đo ạ!
> 
> Ý kiến bác thế nào ạ?


Vâng đúng rồi bác.

Dùng như em thử thì xác định được cái cây thước nó có cong queo hay không thôi ạ. Vì em đã thử vào thước chế nên em cũng không kiểm tra lại nữa. Còn dùng thước chế làm chuẩn thì sẽ có người nghi ngờ độ thẳng của nó.

Như bác biết thước chế hay bàn máp chế gì gì đó thì khi làm là theo nguyên tắc 3 cái so với nhau. Ví dụ em có 3 cái thước hay 3 mặt bàn là 1,2,3 như hình :



Khi bác bôi mực cái 1 so với cái 2, và cái 1 so với cái 3 thì mực nó sẽ dính đều, nhưng khi so cái 2 vào cái 3 thì mực nó sẽ không dính :



Vậy nên cần làm 3 cái, bôi mực rà lẫn cho nhau rồi nạo thì mới chắc chắn là nó phẳng được ạ. 

Trong trường hợp của bác, bác chỉ có 2 cây thước thì bác cứ thử dùng đồng hồ so như em cho cả 2 cây, nếu kim đồng hồ không nhảy thì chắc chắn cây thước của bác không lượn sóng và ít nhất chúng ở tình trạng cong đều của hình số 2 và 3. Sau đó bác lấy mực bôi lên 1 cây, áp với cây kia mà mực dính đều thì chắc chắn 2 cây thước của bác nó phẳng ạ.

Mực rà bác dùng loại bột hạt mịn dưới 0,001mm pha với dầu là ổn rồi, nhu cầu chế cháo của anh em mình đâu cần hơn đâu ạ.

Còn nếu nó cong giống 2 cây số 1 thì cũng vậy thôi ạ, mực nó chỉ dính tẹo ở giữa :

----------


## hung1706

Mấy ảnh test máy thế này thì...ước chi máy mình qua đươc 1 2 bài test của nó thì hay biết mấy kakaka

----------

duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nhìn mấy sản phẩm nó chạy test ra mà hãi thật...

----------


## duonghoang

> Mấy ảnh test máy thế này thì...ước chi máy mình qua đươc 1 2 bài test của nó thì hay biết mấy kakaka


--- Má ơi nó chạy sắt mà feed gấp đôi mình chạy gỗ luôn @@

----------


## terminaterx300

> --- Má ơi nó chạy sắt mà feed gấp đôi mình chạy gỗ luôn @@


chạy high speed mờ  :Wink:  đùa àh

----------


## CKD

Thay đổi khẩu vị chút  :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Này thì chân không..
Đang khoái MDF nên tìm ra MDF không à.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Cha này làm cầu kỳ & đẹp quá

----------


## Diyodira

thanks

----------

CKD, iamnot.romeo, Tuấn

----------


## Mr.Printer

*Hướng dẫn tự lắp máy in 3D reprap giá rẻ - diy 3D printer reprap prusa i3 - stop motion video*

----------

CKD

----------


## ducduy9104

"Laser Rust Remover"

Sắm con này về cạ rỉ sét coi bộ ngon  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> "Laser Rust Remover"
> 
> Sắm con này về cạ rỉ sét coi bộ ngon


cỡ tầm 200.000 thoai, ngon cực  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> cỡ tầm 200.000 thoai, ngon cực


Nhầm ùi pa, loại rẻ tiền chỉ có 50K USD hà  :Big Grin: 

http://machinedesign.com/metals/simp...e-rust-removal

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nhầm ùi pa, loại rẻ tiền chỉ có 50K USD hà 
> 
> http://machinedesign.com/metals/simp...e-rust-removal


cái trong clip là 1000w mà má, còn cái 50.000usd là cái có 12w thoai  :Wink: 

chứ 12 mà bắn ngon thế cơ àh đơn giản thế  :Cool:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mắc công tạo topic nên post vào đây, ko có clip mà có hình anh em xem đỡ. Bữa nay tháo mấy con ốc bị tụi nó tán gẫy sát chân, em hay dùng cách này lấy ra, dụng cụ là máy cắt cầm tay và tua-vít.
Dụng cụ:

Mấy con ốc cần lấy ra sau khi đã tát 2 nhát vào mặt.

Dùng tua-vít vặng nó ra thôi, có 1 con cứng quá nên em lấy búa gõ theo phương thẳng đứng vài nhát, cho tí dầu vào nữa. Cuối cùng chịu lòi cái đầu lên.

Thành quả sau 5 phút.

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mắc công tạo topic nên post vào đây, ko có clip mà có hình anh em xem đỡ. Bữa nay tháo mấy con ốc bị tụi nó tán gẫy sát chân, em hay dùng cách này lấy ra, dụng cũ là máy cắt cầm tay và tua-vít.
> Dụng cụ:
> 
> Mấy con ốc cần lấy ra sau khi đã tát 2 nhát vào mặt.
> 
> Dùng tua-vít vặng nó ra thôi, có 1 con cứng quá nên em lấy búa gõ theo phương thẳng đứng vài nhát, cho tí dầu vào nữa. Cuối cùng chịu lòi cái đầu lên.
> 
> Thành quả sau 5 phút.


ốc gãy hay tuôn mà còn hàn báo ốc dc thì hàn cái que vào rùi vặn ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

người ta sáng chế ra bộ vis ren ngược cho mấy cha xử lý cái này rồi , mấy chục ngàn mua mỗi ông 1 bộ đi cho nó tiện.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dành ra 30p cũng thu hoạch được mớ kiến thức  :Big Grin: 


Have fun !!!

----------

CKD, iamnot.romeo

----------


## CKD

Hover camera






http://gethover.com/

----------


## hung1706

Quy trình tạo sản phẩm Metal 3D Printing. Không đơn giản như ta nghĩ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Em đang thắc mắc bên ngoài có thể gia công lại, còn bên trong thì sao nhỉ ????
Trong clip thì do chất lượng bề mặt bên trong không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sản phẩm đầu ra (hoặc đã tính toán trong phạm vi cho phép) nên không chú trọng đến nhỉ ?

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Quy trình tạo sản phẩm Metal 3D Printing. Không đơn giản như ta nghĩ 
> Em đang thắc mắc bên ngoài có thể gia công lại, còn bên trong thì sao nhỉ ????
> Trong clip thì do chất lượng bề mặt bên trong không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sản phẩm đầu ra (hoặc đã tính toán trong phạm vi cho phép) nên không chú trọng đến nhỉ ?


coi đoạn cuối thì mục đích là làm đường nước tưới nguội bên trong. nên ko cần gia công bên trong.

----------


## nhatson

nhà máy oto tesla

----------


## Gamo

> coi đoạn cuối thì mục đích là làm đường nước tưới nguội bên trong. nên ko cần gia công bên trong.


Chú Nam béo đừng mua cái laser cạo rỉ nữa, làm con 3d printer kim loại này đi

----------


## itanium7000

PocketNC, máy CNC 5 trục để bàn, một dự án startup của nước ngoài, hồi trước từng kêu gọi hỗ trợ vốn từ cộng đồng mạng.



VIDEO CLIPS:

----------


## onghoangbocap

KING  KAIZEN! CHANNEL
Sáng tạo và cải tiến để thành công
Creativity and kaizen to succeed
Đây là kênh chia sẻ các thành tựu cải tiến thực tế đã được khen thưởng trong lĩnh vực cơ khí tự động hóa sẽ giúp cho các sinh viên, giảng viên các trường kỹ thuật; công nhân, cán bộ kỹ thuật công nghệ các phân xưởng nhà máy cơ khí tham khảo để ứng dụng.
youtube.com/channel/UCI4Bxg0OA__n8tbAPhhp8JA

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạo này biết dc nhiều anh em làm máy tiện, một mẫu diy rất hay.



demo tiện trục bằng sắt.

----------

anhcos

----------


## terminaterx300

terminator sẽ ko còn xa

----------


## nhatson



----------


## hung1706

Hehe dành tặng cho bác nào đã sắm, đang dự định sắm và sẽ sắm con máy tiện  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

chỉ là 1 cánh tay robot hơn bị nhiều bậc tự lo thoai mà

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

- Theo giới NCKH (còn gọi là học thuật) thì nhiều bậc tự do (Dof) càng lòe được nhiều người và...càng nhiều người mờ tịt nên càng dễ gây gió bão  :Big Grin: 
- Thực tế, một cánh tay robot 5 BTD là xài ngon cho mọi vị trí (max trong không gian là 6 BTD). Càng nhiều BTD chưa hẳn là càng tốt (ngoại trừ tay máy chuyên dùng), và sẽ gây ra nhiều rắc rối cho việc tính toán cũng như lập trình (còn gọi là rối về giải thuật)  :Big Grin: 

p/s: em chém gió tí, có bão đừng chém em hahaha

----------


## terminaterx300

> - Theo giới NCKH (còn gọi là học thuật) thì nhiều bậc tự do (Dof) càng lòe được nhiều người và...càng nhiều người mờ tịt nên càng dễ gây gió bão 
> - Thực tế, một cánh tay robot 5 BTD là xài ngon cho mọi vị trí (max trong không gian là 6 BTD). Càng nhiều BTD chưa hẳn là càng tốt (ngoại trừ tay máy chuyên dùng), và sẽ gây ra nhiều rắc rối cho việc tính toán cũng như lập trình (còn gọi là rối về giải thuật) 
> 
> p/s: em chém gió tí, có bão đừng chém em hahaha


đúng là thế nhưng nhiều hơn thì nó có thể tiết kiệm dc thời gian di chuyển tới 1 vị trí nào hơn . như trong máy phay 6 trục đầu ABC của zimmermahn. xoay chuyển linh hoạt hơn.

----------


## nhatson

> đúng là thế nhưng nhiều hơn thì nó có thể tiết kiệm dc thời gian di chuyển tới 1 vị trí nào hơn . như trong máy phay 6 trục đầu ABC của zimmermahn. xoay chuyển linh hoạt hơn.


cái này phải ko ta?

----------

Gamo, terminaterx300

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sờ pín vứt lổng chổng ngoài bãi... xem cho biết ruột gan...

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

cỡ này ko biết bao nhiu trục nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## vietnamcnc

làm to ăn tiền to, khỏe hơn:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

có thể nói chúng ta đang sống trong 1 kỹ nguyên tuyệt vời

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, iamnot.romeo, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

Ý tưởng về robot loại bỏ mảng bám cholesterol trong mạch máu:

----------


## Diyodira

thư giãn




thanks

----------


## CKD

Anh ấy đã làm điều đó như thế nào?

----------


## ducduy9104

Này thì sơn các loại  :Big Grin: 

Dustless



Dust

----------


## hung1706

Hành trình của cái base máy đo 3D.

----------


## hoahong102

Vortex powermill: dao D12 ăn sâu 24, ăn ngang 0.4, S=9284, F=13926 giống hispeed trong matercam
Đang nghiên cứu cái kiểu chạy này anh em chém cho xin ít gió

----------


## Nam CNC

đây là cái clip quảng cáo.

Máy đời mới nên việc chạy nhanh , ổn định , gia tốc tốt , khung máy rất gấu,,,dao xịn , ăn thép mà chạy khô luôn , do đó con dao đó chắc bác có nằm mơ cũng không dám mua, spindle em dám chắc đó là dòng built-in , công suất cực khủng 


nếu nghiên cứu cách chạy thì chú KhoaC3 dùng master cam chạy tốt , y chang... nhưng nếu muốn chạy giống như clip thì.... chắc bỏ tiền tỉ sắm máy sắm dao rồi về múa dẻo.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này là phay Vortex của hãng Delcam, phay HSM

Kiếm cái FutureCam (của Delcam) lập trình mill là được...
Hỏi tên Nhatson ấy, hắn chơi rồi...

Tương tợ như Trochoidal của các phần mềm cam khác...

----------


## hung1706

Hồi trước em chạy nhôm trên con OKK spindle max S3000 (lên vẫn dc nhưng mà chạy ít ít cho bền), step down 5mm, step over 0.5mm, F500.
Làm bài toán kinh tế tí thì tính qua tính lại => tiền dao cụ nó ăn hết tiền chạy, chỉ còn dư đúng tiền cho chầu nhậu hahaha.

----------


## hoahong102

Các bác cứ nói quá, dao sắc thì chạy êm dao cùn thì kêu to tý thôi, máy cao tốc thì chạy nhanh còn hèo như em chạy chậm tý cũng dc
Mai mốt em show cái clip sợ gì mà ko chơi!
Gẫy vài con là ngon ngay ấy mà

----------


## Nam CNC

chú hoahong102 nói thế là không biết rồi , dao nó còn phân biệt tùm lum thứ trong đó chứ không phải cùn hay bén đâu

-- cắt titan hay 1 số thép cứng , thép dành cho ngành hàng không hay y khoa họ phải dùng đến dao bằng gốm chứ carbide không chịu nổi.

-- đi triển lãm dạo này anh em phát triển dòng dao chạy khô , tưới nguội vào thì nó phản ứng ngược ngay 

-- Giống như mấy cây taro hay khoan , dòng mạ đen đen bên ngoài là chơi đươc inox , cùng là HSS , nhưng lớp mạ ngoài nó thêm nhiều tính năng 

-- dao bén , công nhận ăn ngọt , bề mặt rất bóng , dao cùn thì ồn ào , hại spindle .

-- Gia công vật liệu gì dao còn phân biệt góc cắt âm và góc cắt dương , góc cắt âm dành cho phay đồ cứng như gang nhưng khung máy cứng và spindle cực khỏe , còn góc cắt dương thì dành cho vật liệu mềm hơn , cho bề mặt bóng hơn , nhưng đem đi phang vật liệu cứng thì toi liền ( mẻ me dao )

về sắm cái kính hiển vi bác phân biệt được biên dạng cắt của con dao ăn thép và ăn nhôm .... ôi thôi vô cùng 

Mong bác chịu khó tìm hiểu thêm chứ em thấy gãy vài con chưa chắc là biết , chỉ sợ gãy thêm vài con mà vẫn không biệt tại sao thì.... tiếp tục gãy nữa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Ga con

> Hồi trước em chạy nhôm trên con OKK spindle max S3000 (lên vẫn dc nhưng mà chạy ít ít cho bền), step down 5mm, step over 0.5mm, F500.
> Làm bài toán kinh tế tí thì tính qua tính lại => tiền dao cụ nó ăn hết tiền chạy, chỉ còn dư đúng tiền cho chầu nhậu hahaha.


Nhôm mà ghê vậy bác. Cỡ này e nghĩ chắc dao 3mm thôi.
Bên xưởng e vẫn phang nhôm phà phà. Máy Yoshida Fanuc 10M. E thường chạy 2 pass, thô bằng dao có răng, thường 16-22mm ít khi có nhỏ hơn, S3-4000 F700-1000mm/p, sâu với dày thường là 1 pass đi hết (depth có khi 20mm, step over max hơn 10mm). Xong làm 1 pass tinh 0.1 -0.2mm bằng dao thép gió mạ Boron nitride mua 2nd, phi 10 - 12mm, S3-4000rpm, F ~6-700mm/p.

Kiểu gia công như trên bác Hoahong:
- Delcam nó gọi votex mill
- Mastercam nó gọi là Dynamic mill
- Inventor cam 2015 trở lên hay Solidcam nó gọi là Trochoidal mill.
...
Nói chung là gần như nhau. Cam sẽ tính sao cho stepover gần như cố định, nhỏ nhưng chạy F nhanh, retract nhanh. Quan trọng nhất là dao có thời gian nghỉ (không cắt liên tục thời gian lâu), dùng dao nhỏ nhưng có thời gian nghỉ giải nhiệt nên hiệu quả cắt cao không kém dao lớn.

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## hung1706

Hehe 1 cục nhôm em chạy bé tí cỡ 40x60 thôi, chạy 1 cục cỡ 5p, 1000 cục ê-kíp thay phiên nhau mà bốc xếp. Nếu em chạy 2 bước thô với tinh thì chắc lỗ cụt vốn luôn á  :Smile: )))

----------


## Ga con

Nhôm e toàn phang bằng dao thép gió thôi, gia công kiểu đó là làm đàng hoàng (làm khuôn hay cục nhôm bự bự), chứ gia công part (như pát thắng đĩa) e phang 1 phát 1 không có pass tinh luôn  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## terminaterx300

móa, có thể tự làm đồ chơi ko ta

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## CKD

Phấn đấu CAD/CAM tới mức này thì ngừng

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

giờ em mới để ý, maching center giờ loại tiêu chuẩn là 5 trục hết roài

----------


## CKD

Mai mốt sẽ ăn thịt hộp kiểu này  :Smile: 



Còn uống bia thì kiểu này

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, Khoa C3, ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Khui bia quá đỉnh luôn.

----------


## CKD

Hưu nai giờ gần như tuyệt chủng rồi...
Giờ muốn có thì phải như vầy

----------


## solero

Muốn đi làm nông dân quá đê:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ngoài gieo hạt & phun nước thì con robot này làm gì nữa ta?

----------


## solero

> Có overkill quá hem?
> 
> Thế con bot này có tự chăm sóc luôn hem, hay chỉ gieo hạt & phun nước thui?


Một số video khác cho biết con này có thể phát hiện cỏ dại và tiêu diệt, thăm dò độ ẩm trong đất để lên kế hoạch tưới tiêu.

https://www.facebook.com/jcvanzijl/v...4074601237324/

----------


## hung1706

Tát nước theo mưa...
Đang nóng vụ HSM nên cờ-nhíp này giải thích vì sao bọn nước ngoài thích HSM  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi, vusvus

----------


## solero

Xứ sở JAV làm mấy em này nhìn yêu quá:

http://www.originalmind.co.jp/event/2016/06/mft2016.php

----------

elenercom, Ga con, Mechanic, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Mechanic

> Xứ sở JAV làm mấy em này nhìn yêu quá:
> 
> http://www.originalmind.co.jp/event/2016/06/mft2016.php


Mặc dù đã bấm nút " Cám ơn " bài của anh *Solero*, nhưng vẩn cảm thấy chưa đủ . Phải Thanks thêm một lần nữa thì mới thấy xứng đáng với bài post này. 

Theo quan điểm cá nhân. thì đây là một dạng máy đúng chất " Mini " từ thiết kế, cách lắp ghép cho đến kích thước mà mình mong muốn có từ trước đến giờ. Đúng chất DIY mang hơi hám công nghiệp. 03 tiếu chí " Nhanh - Gọn - Lẹ" thì chắc chắn rồi, nhưng rẻ thì chưa dám nói đến.

Xem đi xem lại cũng khá nhiều lần , đến bây giờ còn thấy " lân lân" , cảm thấy có cái gì đó nó rất hay, rất phù hợp với anh em DIY. Không biết trong tầm điều kiện của a/e DIY như bây giờ để làm một em giống như thế này liệu có khả thi hay là giải pháp mua trọn bộ sẽ tốt hơn ?

Quá xá đã - Cám ơn a *Solero* đã chia sẻ  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Mới nhìn tưởng hing render chớ!

----------


## CKD

Có thể nhiều người không biết cái này là cái gì...



Khởi đầu của mình là 5½

----------

saudau, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## anhcos

Kèm theo nó là kỹ năng sửa đĩa, tạo đĩa ảo và nén đĩa nữa...

----------


## solero

> Mặc dù đã bấm nút " Cám ơn " bài của anh *Solero*, nhưng vẩn cảm thấy chưa đủ . Phải Thanks thêm một lần nữa thì mới thấy xứng đáng với bài post này. 
> 
> Theo quan điểm cá nhân. thì đây là một dạng máy đúng chất " Mini " từ thiết kế, cách lắp ghép cho đến kích thước mà mình mong muốn có từ trước đến giờ. Đúng chất DIY mang hơi hám công nghiệp. 03 tiếu chí " Nhanh - Gọn - Lẹ" thì chắc chắn rồi, nhưng rẻ thì chưa dám nói đến.
> 
> Xem đi xem lại cũng khá nhiều lần , đến bây giờ còn thấy " lân lân" , cảm thấy có cái gì đó nó rất hay, rất phù hợp với anh em DIY. Không biết trong tầm điều kiện của a/e DIY như bây giờ để làm một em giống như thế này liệu có khả thi hay là giải pháp mua trọn bộ sẽ tốt hơn ?
> 
> Quá xá đã - Cám ơn a Solero đã chia sẻ


Bác cứ quá lời. Em thấy KIT này quá đẹp, giá rổ ko biết thế nào. 




> Kèm theo nó là kỹ năng sửa đĩa, tạo đĩa ảo và nén đĩa nữa...


Chắc có nhiều bác ko biết đc là đĩa mềm có thể lưu trữ đc nhiều hơn 1,44MB  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

máy dệt công nghệ tân thời  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhiều anh em trên đây còn chưa ra đời khi chúng nó chẳng còn ai xài nữa mà.

năm 2002 em còn xài 1.44mb đấy chứ , mà cứ hư hỏng hoài , quất qua CD đỡ hư hơn , rồi sau đó có cái USB thì đời copy mới tươi đẹp. Cái 1.2mb này tèo em trước năm 2000 rồi.

----------


## CKD

Các vấn đề cần lưu ý, liên quan đến độ chính xác khi chế tạo.

----------


## CKD

Cái hay trong cái clip này theo mình là kỹ thuật chạy dao.. với máy chậm thì mình thấy cách chạy dao này là tối ưu  :Smile: .
Nhưng software CAD/CAM nào xuất được toolpath kiểu này nhỉ?

Tài liệu này có so sánh một số kỹ thuật chạy dao
http://www.forgacsolaskutatas.hu/inn...ling_be_ideal/

----------

GORLAK, hoahong102

----------


## Ga con

E xài Dynamic mill trong MCam hoặc 2D Adaptive mill trong Inventor, chọn cut 2 way (both) và no retract (minimum retract) và thêm cái stay at level chọn 100% hay most là nó ra như trong clip.

Nói chung cắt cả thuận và nghịch thì nhanh hơn, nhưng mau mòn dao hơn và máy cũng gào hơn chỉ chạy thuận.

Thanks.

----------

CKD

----------


## hoahong102

> Cái hay trong cái clip này theo mình là kỹ thuật chạy dao.. với máy chậm thì mình thấy cách chạy dao này là tối ưu .
> Nhưng software CAD/CAM nào xuất được toolpath kiểu này nhỉ?
> 
> Tài liệu này có so sánh một số kỹ thuật chạy dao
> http://www.forgacsolaskutatas.hu/inn...ling_be_ideal/


mình mới tập chạy HMS trên powermill nhưng mà với biên dạng phức tạp cả chiều xy lẫn Z thì toothpad nó bị chạy chỗ đã ăn xong rồi nhiều quá(bị thừa đường chạy dao), ko hiệu quả như clip này....

----------


## CKD

DIY này, fan eboxy đâu rồi  :Wink:

----------


## hoahong102

> Có thể nhiều người không biết cái này là cái gì...
> 
> 
> 
> Khởi đầu của mình là 5½


Tự dưng nhớ hồi học máy tính, học toàn trên giấy: đầu tiên là bài về bàn phím chuột màn hình, phải tưởng tượng trứoc...sau dó mới được nhìn cái máy 386 coman dos, rồi học coman dos, híc thầy dậy gần hết trình mới đựoc thực hành 10 phút...vừa vào phòng bấm lệnh A:\ enter máy treo luôn, số là cái máy thiếu ổ A thế là bị đuổi khỏi phòng, mãi sau này cũng được dùng một tý ổ này

----------


## CKD

> Tự dưng nhớ hồi học máy tính, học toàn trên giấy: đầu tiên là bài về bàn phím chuột màn hình, phải tưởng tượng trứoc...sau dó mới được nhìn cái máy 386 coman dos, rồi học coman dos, híc thầy dậy gần hết trình mới đựoc thực hành 10 phút...vừa vào phòng bấm lệnh A:\ enter máy treo luôn, số là cái máy thiếu ổ A thế là bị đuổi khỏi phòng, mãi sau này cũng được dùng một tý ổ này


Anh em nào mà được dùng cái ổ này.. chắc cũng ba mấy trở lên roài.

----------


## GORLAK

Ngày xưa chơi game trong cặp lúc nào cũng có 1 hộp đầy hơn chục cái 1.44mb lưu file save tròn chơi, hehehhehe

----------


## CKD



----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## saudau

> Có thể nhiều người không biết cái này là cái gì...
> 
> 
> 
> Khởi đầu của mình là 5½


Nhớ cái năm xài dĩa này thì VN mình có Nhật Thực toàn phần thì phải?... lấy cái này xem mặt trời đã lắm ah nha.

----------


## anhcos

> Nhớ cái năm xài dĩa này thì VN mình có Nhật Thực toàn phần thì phải?... lấy cái này xem mặt trời đã lắm ah nha.


Đúng ra cái này chỉ đủ tối để xem chứ không lọc được tia UV, nên rất hại cho mắt.

----------

saudau

----------


## nhatson

The Numerically Controlled Machining Center - 1950s Educational Documentary - WDTVLIVE42

----------

elenercom, emptyhb, iamnot.romeo, saudau, terminaterx300

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con spindle ATC của Đức khá là ngon giá em thấy cũng mền, anh em xem thử nào.



một dạng tương tự em thấy giá cũng mềm. 
http://cnc.kacetl.at/index.php?page=...angerkress.php

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

Hydraulic accident [18+]

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, tomkid

----------


## hung1706

Hehe máy em mà dc cỡ này thì em bỏ nghề DIY máy luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Người thật, việc thật từ http://www.thucnclaser.com/

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Luyến, thucncvt

----------


## vusvus

> Người thật, việc thật từ http://www.thucnclaser.com/


Cái này lần đâu tiên e canh xanh mặt luôn, cứ đi tới đi lui vặn bấm vặn mà hoài ko dc

----------


## CKD

Này thì nữ trang.



Nhìn trục Z nó chạy mà mê.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Mr.L



----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## lekimhung

Máy cnc cầm tay, rất tiềm năng, chừng nào VN mới sản xuất được 1 em như thế này nhỉ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái chính là có mùi tiền hay ko? ;D

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu bác gửi thấy được mùi tiền, lúc đó chỉ đứng nhìn người khác hốt tiền thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế thì chú làm đi

----------


## CKD

Đây là bụng dạ của một trong các sư phụ của mình... đã chỉ điểm cho mình không biết bao nhiêu thứ trên đời.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Luyến

hôm nay em vào mạng thấy ông bùi Hiển đã cho cất cánh máy bay trực thăng Giấc Mơ của ổng em thấy nể nể quá ạ. trong lòng vui sướng khó tả 



ước gì mình cũng làm được như họ.

----------


## anhcos

Mình nghĩ phương tiên tương lai như fly car/taxi của Elon Musk sẽ khả thi hơn, sẽ có mặt và phổ biến nhanh hơn nhiều.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Mình nghĩ phương tiên tương lai như fly car/taxi của Elon Musk sẽ khả thi hơn, sẽ có mặt và phổ biến nhanh hơn nhiều.


Trong tương lai gần các phương tiện đi chuyển công cộng này sẽ rất phổ biến. Em nghĩ sẽ nhanh thoii ah

----------


## terminaterx300

chỉ là sx dao thôi.

----------


## nhatson

cưa lộng cnc

----------


## nhatson

linuxcnc voi rasperi 2

----------

goihutam

----------


## Mr.L

cách hàn khung

----------

duonghoang, iamnot.romeo

----------


## itanium7000

> 


Step Acceleration/Deceleration  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson



----------

Bongmayquathem, haignition, ppgas, tcm

----------


## Luyến

thay dao nhanh kinh

----------

anhcos

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mang theo cả đống dao trên trục Z kiểu này thì làm sao mà ko nhanh cho dc, nhìn đòng speedio của brother cũng vậy kìa a  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Dò tâm với edge center

----------


## Nam CNC

mới có phần 1 ..... cố gắng chờ phần 2 nhé.

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

hãng mông lại ..................

----------

iamnot.romeo, nhatson

----------


## hoahong102

Tiện trên mÁY PHAY

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhìn mà thấy ớn luôn, phôi này mà nó bay là máy cuối xưởng, đầu xưởng cũng ko an toàn  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bộ đôi video chi tiết về lắp đặc máy phay siêu khủng

----------


## huuminhsh

> Tiện trên mÁY PHAY


làm thế nào để lập trình được như thế này nhỉ ?không lẽ viết code bằng tay hả bác ?

----------


## Minh Trần

Lượm được cái này thấy hay hay. Video về tiến trình phát triển máy móc công cụ qua các thời kỳ.

----------

CKD, ngocsut

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Công nghệ luyện kim của Đức quá tuyêt vời  :Big Grin:

----------

terminaterx300

----------


## terminaterx300

> Công nghệ luyện kim của Đức quá tuyêt vời


Casting trong nhóm Metalworking chứ đâu trong nhómg Metallurgy đâu nhỉ  :Cool:

----------


## gdratrang

Hay quá :d

----------


## Luyến

chế bộ khung máy cân bằng động.

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dự án máy CNC giá rẻ gây quỹ trên kickstarter, đã huy động được hơn 312755$  :Big Grin:

----------

haiquanckbn

----------


## terminaterx300

xem ra VN còn thua xa trình độ hợp tác xã ở nước bạn  :Frown:

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Phôi rèn lớn thì chỉ có châu Âu là số dách mấy trăm năm rồi.
Hồi xưa làm thủy điện, phôi rèn cỡ lớn làm tuabin chỉ có châu Âu làm dc, Nhật còn phải bỏ chạy.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Phôi rèn lớn thì chỉ có châu Âu là số dách mấy trăm năm rồi.
> Hồi xưa làm thủy điện, phôi rèn cỡ lớn làm tuabin chỉ có châu Âu làm dc, Nhật còn phải bỏ chạy.


giờ TQ nhai tuốt :v

----------


## haignition

Làm việc nhóm quá tốt .

----------


## Nam CNC

China làm tuốt nhưng cái vật liệu đó nó chết đột tử à , hậu quả VN mình hay cúp điện đó bạn Nam mập.

----------


## terminaterx300

> China làm tuốt nhưng cái vật liệu đó nó chết đột tử à , hậu quả VN mình hay cúp điện đó bạn Nam mập.


VN cúp điện đa phần do việc khác má ơi. ko phải sự cố phần sx mà đa phần do phần truyền tải :d 

nó chết đột tử nhưng nó lấy số lượng bùn chất lượng trước, giờ đang đẩy mạnh lại chất lượng  :Stick Out Tongue: 

đó là lí do vì sao đa phần du học sinh TQ lại học kỹ thuật hơn kinh tế, ngược lại với xứ ta  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

sâu xa china chết vì vật liệu cả , do đó china chỉ làm đươc hàng cấp thấp giá rẻ thôi , nhưng chỉ tính toán trước mắt china vẫn tối ưu hơn , nhưng level lên cao thì tạm biệt china 1 thời gian vậy.

----------


## Diyodira

> sâu xa china chết vì vật liệu cả , do đó china chỉ làm đươc hàng cấp thấp giá rẻ thôi , nhưng chỉ tính toán trước mắt china vẫn tối ưu hơn , nhưng level lên cao thì tạm biệt china 1 thời gian vậy.


hí hí, vẫn phải China Chị 5 ơi, mình chỉ nâng cấp lên thôi, không dùng hàng rẻ mà dùng hàng chất lượng hơn, ở đâu cũng có level thấp - cao mà, chẳng hạn với Mẽo thì dùng Mach 3/4 - tầm thấp, khi hiểu được thì một lúc nào đó mình phải nâng level lên thì tạm biệt Mach 3/4 vì nó không còn thích hợp.
thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

> sâu xa china chết vì vật liệu cả , do đó china chỉ làm đươc hàng cấp thấp giá rẻ thôi , nhưng chỉ tính toán trước mắt china vẫn tối ưu hơn , nhưng level lên cao thì tạm biệt china 1 thời gian vậy.


cái câu hàng cấp thấp giá rẻ là tùy chủng loại nhá bạn hiền, đừng khinh thường thiên triều như thế  :Big Grin:  

ko phải ko có lý do mà China giờ đi mua lại các cty công nghệ của thế giới, ngày xưa là Lenovo từ đi gia công rồi mua lại mảng PC với Laptop của IBM.

mới đây nó lại mua cty sx robot lớn nhất của Đức, lolz, y như câu chuyện nó mua nguyên nhà máy xe tải IFA của đông đức ngày xưa với giá 1triệu đô.  :Frown:

----------


## hanasimitai

sắp tới nó mua luôn diễn đàn cncprovn vơi giá 2 triệu $.

----------


## Gamo

mua là cha ếch bán liền

----------


## Nam CNC

2tr USD ..... bán liền.


robot KUKA nghe đồn china mua đó , nhưng chính quyền Đức cho phép giao dịch chưa thì chưa biết, châu âu đang lo ngại. Mà nè , không phải mua cái gì thì biết làm cái đó đâu à , mua cái công ty mà nó éo bán bằng sáng chế hay thiết kế có mà ăn cám , bài học motorola và IBM cái mảng laptop china nó thừa biết mà , nó mua cái danh , nó mua cái bề ngoài thôi chứ cái bên trong thì nó mua được đâu , chú thừa biết anh em VN giống china mà , được cái bề ngoài thôi chứ bề sâu nó cạn lắm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

Chỉ mình ông giống thôi nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Chỉ mình ông giống thôi nhé.



hi hi ông dám nói xấu Nam Maria sinh dai nha  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Like mạnh  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Chém gió phát!
Laptop trước em có dùng từ R30, T40, T41, T43, T60 phải nói là nồi đồng cối đá, em ngồi lên cũng chẵng sao, có cái rớt nước, xấy kho lại dùng.. mà tới đây cái thằng lenovo nó nhảy vào! Nên em bỏ luôn laptop IBM chuyển qua chơi với HP. Mai mốt HP mà bị china mua thì em chẵng biết dùng hàng nào. Chắc chạy qua Dell hehe.
Giờ IBM mà desktop thì chơi  :Smile: .. mà laptop mà còn chữ IBM thì nó cũng cũ roài.. mới nó chuyển hẵn sang hiệu mới rồi.

Mà mấy cụ chuyên chém gió và chỉ biết chém gió... thì miệng cứ hơn china, nhưng ruột thì.. cở nào ai cũng biết roài đấy.

----------


## Diyodira

> Chém gió phát!
> Laptop trước em có dùng từ R30, T40, T41, T43, T60 phải nói là nồi đồng cối đá, em ngồi lên cũng chẵng sao, có cái rớt nước, xấy kho lại dùng.. mà tới đây cái thằng lenovo nó nhảy vào! Nên em bỏ luôn laptop IBM chuyển qua chơi với HP. Mai mốt HP mà bị china mua thì em chẵng biết dùng hàng nào. Chắc chạy qua Dell hehe.
> Giờ IBM mà desktop thì chơi .. mà laptop mà còn chữ IBM thì nó cũng cũ roài.. mới nó chuyển hẵn sang hiệu mới rồi.
> 
> Mà mấy cụ chuyên chém gió và chỉ biết chém gió... thì miệng cứ hơn china, nhưng ruột thì.. cở nào ai cũng biết roài đấy.



Cụ CKD nói chí phải, từ lúc mà IBM chuyển sang Lenovo thì hầu như trong đầu mình không còn có khái niệm gì về laptop IBM cả, không phải nó rởm mà do tâm lý, nó dị ứng thế nào khó hiểu lắm. Mà lỡ mai mốt Nó mua hết mấy ông lớn khắp thế giới thì tinh sao nhỉ???
thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Hentai , bác khác giống mà , bác giống cái.

----------


## CKD

Cụ đi vô đi ra.
Tâm lý là một phần ạ, phần còn lại là cảm nhận về service & độ ổn định bị xuống cấp, sau T60 em có trải nghiệm thêm với T61 và T63. Dùng thấy vẫn ok, mỗi tội cảm giác nó không có mượt mà như con T43 mà mình đã dùng. Nên thôi, chuyển qua chơi dòng business và sau đó là dòng elitebook của hp.

----------


## terminaterx300

> 2tr USD ..... bán liền.
> 
> 
> robot KUKA nghe đồn china mua đó , nhưng chính quyền Đức cho phép giao dịch chưa thì chưa biết, châu âu đang lo ngại. Mà nè , không phải mua cái gì thì biết làm cái đó đâu à , mua cái công ty mà nó éo bán bằng sáng chế hay thiết kế có mà ăn cám , bài học motorola và IBM cái mảng laptop china nó thừa biết mà , nó mua cái danh , nó mua cái bề ngoài thôi chứ cái bên trong thì nó mua được đâu , chú thừa biết anh em VN giống china mà , được cái bề ngoài thôi chứ bề sâu nó cạn lắm.


xong từ đời nào rồi bạn ơi :v chỉ 1 số ngành quá kinh khủng khiếp thì mới xem xét thoai chứ kinh tế thị trường mà có định hướng nhà nước là ko ổn. kaka

còn sâu hay ko thì hên xui nhưng tầm thằng Tàu thì cũng chẳng vừa đâu, mấy thằng lên dc vũ trụ oài nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, Việt Nam lên vũ trụ nghiên cứu bèo hoa dâu trước Trung Quốc à nha

----------


## lekimhung

> Chùi, Việt Nam lên vũ trụ nghiên cứu bèo hoa dâu trước Trung Quốc à nha


Vn đưa chú Cụi + cây Đa lên mặt trăng từ xưa rồi, mãi sau này Mỹ mới lên được ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> Vn đưa chú Cụi + cây Đa lên mặt trăng từ xưa rồi, mãi sau này Mỹ mới lên được ạ.



quan trọng là lên rồi có xuống được không, chứ lên mà ở luôn trên đó như ông Cụi thì ai dám lên  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> quan trọng là lên rồi có xuống được không, chứ lên mà ở luôn trên đó như ông Cụi thì ai dám lên


Uh. Chắc lúc đi gấp quá nên không nghĩ  tới hậu quả, mà  không biết lúc đi có mặt đồ đàng hoàng không hay chỉ có cái quần tà lõn nữa. Cũng  may là bác hỏi chứ con bé nhà em mà hỏi chắc không biết giải thích sao cho nó hiểu đây.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chùi, Việt Nam lên vũ trụ nghiên cứu bèo hoa dâu trước Trung Quốc à nha





> Vn đưa chú Cụi + cây Đa lên mặt trăng từ xưa rồi, mãi sau này Mỹ mới lên được ạ.


chú cuội với cây đa lên sau chị Hằng Nga của Tung của nha mấy má .................................... thảo nào bọn Tàu cứ cười mãi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

nói thế cũng nói , chú cuội là hàng VN còn chị Hằng Nga là china , chị Hằng bị chú Cuội dụ hoài không nhớ à hehehe.

China chuẩn bị cho 500 anh em lên mặt trăng cho bằng anh Mỹ , mà cũng theo như cha đi vô đi ra , lên đó không biết có về được như anh Mỹ không , ít nhất cũng có vài Gb phim cho anh em xem cho biết .

----------


## nhatson

các cụ làm em quéo cò, đang định bỏ ống mua 1 em osc, teledyn lecroy tiên phong về DIGITAL OSC, hãng chuyên osc digital cao cấp, dòng wavesufer 3000 nghe nói kỹ sư hảng hổ trợ cty china làm OEM cho hãng

----------


## terminaterx300

lecroy hình như thích dạng module channel thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Cụ đi vô đi ra.
> Tâm lý là một phần ạ, phần còn lại là cảm nhận về service & độ ổn định bị xuống cấp, sau T60 em có trải nghiệm thêm với T61 và T63. Dùng thấy vẫn ok, mỗi tội cảm giác nó không có mượt mà như con T43 mà mình đã dùng. Nên thôi, chuyển qua chơi dòng business và sau đó là dòng elitebook của hp.


Em R61 Thinkpad Lenovo của em vẫn trâu bò nè. Giờ nó vẫn gõ văn bản lướt web tốt cho dù em HP 8560W đã thay phần việc của nó.

----------


## solero

Công nghệ chống gãy dao hỏng spindle của Mikron.

----------

Gamo, tcm

----------


## Gamo

> Em R61 Thinkpad Lenovo của em vẫn trâu bò nè. Giờ nó vẫn gõ văn bản lướt web tốt cho dù em HP 8560W đã thay phần việc của nó.


Mấy cha giàu quá,  Dzịt Nôm mà cứ HP/IBM/Lenovo, tau xài con Acer rẻ nhất trong các dòng laptop từ 2004 đến giờ mà vẫn chạy ngon nè

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em mới xem clip về ứng dụng Laser, thấy hay nên share lại cho bác nào chưa xem: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEA8X7Y-MF0

Thanks,

----------

elenercom, haignition

----------


## Ga con

> Em R61 Thinkpad Lenovo của em vẫn trâu bò nè. Giờ nó vẫn gõ văn bản lướt web tốt cho dù em HP 8560W đã thay phần việc của nó.


Chạy được với chạy tốt khác nhau kha khá ạ.

E xài con HP 8530W từ đời nào đến giờ vẫn thấy chạy được, nhưng từ hồi xài Inventor 2016 đòi 64bit, phải chuyển sang xài Dell M4700 mới thấy hồi nào giờ mình nghĩ chưa đúng.

Nhà vẫn còn 1 em T41 từ đời ông cố, vẫn mở lên chạy Mach3 được  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

CKD mua máy tính chắc giống dân máy tính mua cnc rồi  :Wink: 

Dân máy tính mua cnc: máy càng to càng tốt, step driver ampere càng cao càng ngon
Dân cnc mua máy tính: thương hiệu càng nổi tiếng càng tốt, CPU càng nhiều Hertz càng ngon  :Wink: 

Đùa thôi nhe, hohoho

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Xin lạm bàn xíu về máy tính nhé. Vì quả thật.. trong giới kỹ thuật.. mình cũng chưa phải là người trải nghiệm gì nhiều. Nên cũng có nhiều cái nó sai từ trong tư duy.

*Xin hỏi mấy bác cao thủ về CAD/CAM*
Để có thể làm việc tốt với mấy trình CAD/CAM phục vụ 3D như ArtCAM, JDPaint, ArtForm, SolidWorks, Inventor v.v... thì chip VGA loại nào và của thằng nào là tương thích tốt nhất cho đồ họa. Vụ này không được chuyên sâu lắm.. vì nghe đâu chip dành cho game, cho video render, cho CAD/CAM nó đều khác nhau. Nên trước một rừng chip VGA thì không biết đường nào mà lần.

Vì không biết nên cũng chãng biết mua thế nào, thôi thì intel Onboard cho nó rẻ tiền ạ.

Còn về máy tính thì CKD cũng mù tịt, chém gió chơi cho vui. Tiêu chí khi mua máy là
- CPU đời không quá cao cũng không quá date. Đời cao quá thì vì tính mới.. nó đắt, đời thấp quá thì nó xì teo quá không chơi. Ngoài ra chịu khó tham khảo các review về hiệu năng, về công suất tỏa nhiệt. CKD dùng laptop nên ưu tiên tiết kiệm điện & ít nóng. Ư tiên mấy con dòng M, thiết kế riêng cho thiết bị di động, hiệu năng có thể thua mấy con khác xíu. Nhưng được cái tiết kiệm pin.. Còn nóng? vì hay để trên đùi.. nóng quá nó phỏng tờ rái thì chít. Ví dụ như theo đánh giá chung thì CPU i5 4 số tương đương hoặc tốt hơn mấy con i7 3 số... đại loại vậy. Nếu chọn i5 thì rẻ hơn 1-2 trẹo.
- RAM.. cái này khỏi lựa.. to & nhanh là tiêu chí. 8-16GB được ồi.. nhiều hơn cũng không biết thế nào.
- HDD.. thời công nghệ roài.. ráng mà đu theo SSD cho nó kịp. Tiết kiệm thì chỉ dùng SSD cho hệ điều hành & các soft. Lưu trữ thì tạm mà HDD truyền thống vậy. Vì con SSD mà dung lượng 1-2GB cũng đủ chết tiền rồi. Để dành nâng cấp CPU & RAM nó ý nghĩa hơn.
- VGA? vụ này khó nè.. vì không có nhiều lựa chọn. Những dòng trâu bò cũng chỉ có vài series có option VGA (với laptop nhé), trong số đó chỉ có vài series chip được dùng. Nên khó mà so sánh được. Desktop thì nhiều tùy chọn hơn.
- Tiêu chí cuối này hơi quái xíu. Bảo hành Worldwide (dù đã hết bảo hành), lý do là máy đạt chuẩn để bảo hành worldwide thường tiêu chuẩn xuất xưởng cao hơn các máy cho thị trường bình thường, cao hơn nhiều so với máy cho thị trường châu á, và thị trường VN thì miễn bàn.

Riêng với laptop thì thương hiệu ảnh hưởng tâm lý mua hàng. Tất nhiên ai cũng muốn con máy chạy mượt mà ổn định rồi. Theo cá nhân thì thương hiệu ảnh hưởng vụ này cũng khá rỏ. Trước đã từng dùng nhiều hiệu khác nhau.. hầu như là mấy thương hiệu quen thuộc như ACER, ASUS, Toshiba, Dell, IBM, Lenovo, Compaq, HP đều có dùng qua. Mấy dòng thời trang thì đẹp hay xí là không nói. Trong cái mớ hổn độn đó.. thì ACER, ASUS, Toshiba, Lenovo, Compaq là đều phải vào trạm bảo hành đổi thiết bị. Ngoài ra thấy ACER & ASUS khá ọp ẹp (khung máy mềm), chạy nóng chịu không nổi, toàn phải dùng đế FAN để hổ trợ. Trong cái mớ đó.. có dùng 1 con đúng bài china, máy 13" mỏng nhẹ, chạy mát, rẻ... mỗi tội nó ốm yếu quá nên sau một cuộc phiêu lưu thì nó tèo.
Dell thì chỉ dùng dòng Vostro.. vỏ nhựa không khoái lắm, dòng cao cấp hơn không có dùng, không có biết.
Táo khuyết thì có dùng MacbookPro.. thời gần chục năm về trước. Chất lượng khỏi bàn.. quá tốt dù chạy với Windows. Pin hơi yếu và lúc đó nó được mệnh danh là chảo rán trứng.. vì giải nhiệt trực tiếp trên thân nhôm của nó nên nó nóng kinh khủng.
IBM & HP thì dùng qua nhiều dòng màn hình từ vuông qua rộng, kích thước từ 12-14".. nói chung là chẵng thời trang gì hết. Được cái thiết kế rất là cứng, vỏ kim loại, hơi nặng nề nhưng bền bỉ với người đi nhiều, làm cơ khí, bụi bẩn v.v... Khoái nhất là màn hình chống chói.. tuy không đẹp và sáng như mấy cái màn hình gương, nhưng sướng là ngồi đâu cũng thấy đường, không lóa mắt. Hay phát nữa là góc nhìn hẹp. Ngồi xem JAV mà thằng ngồi kế bên nó không thấy mình xem gì, chỉ thấy mờ mờ bóng đen. Hehe

Ngoài ra còn trải nghiệm Panasonic, dòng cho quân đội, dày cộp, bé xíu. Vỏ thiết kế chuyên cho chống chọi với môi trường phức tạp. Phải công nhận là.. cứng vì có đứng lên thử  :Smile: . Mỗi tội thấy gớm và nặng quá, xách cái đó đi có mà chết.

Với desktop thì cũng khoái chơi máy bộ. Nếu máy lắp hay option? Luôn luôn dùng bộ nguồn tốt nhất có thể nhé. Dùng mấy cái nguồn lõm, rẻ tiền.. máy nó chạy như ngựa chứng và một ngày đẹp trời nó die thì không biết tại sao đâu.

Đây là cái rated của con máy đang dùng.. thấy điểm số có vẻ thấp.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

E chỉ khoái mấy dòng Workstation thôi, nếu không yêu cầu trọng lượng nhẹ thì chọn 1 con vừa vừa cũ cũ được rồi. Độ bền khỏi chê. Còn hệ thống thì do đồng bộ nên khá hơn mấy em khác cùng cấu hình (ổn định, nhanh).

Mấy cụ cứ chê chứ trong dòng Workstation xài chip Sandy em thấy W520 của Lenovo vừa lòng em hơn cả Dell M4600 và HP 8560W. Riêng dòng xài chip Ivy thì em thấy Dell cải tiến khá nhiều phần bản lề (cứng cáp hơn các đời trước thấy rõ) nên đã chọn Dell M4700 (dù so ra hơi mắc hơn Lenovo W530 và HP8570W kha khá). Mấy con đời mới hơn thì hem đủ lúa.

Rating con của em.


Con em xài card Quadro K2000M (giá cỡ 2t). Mấy em WS đời gần đây cho phép thay thế card rời như desktop luôn. Có tiền làm luôn em K3100 (cỡ 3.5t - 3.8t) cho điểm nó lên. Như nhu cầu của em thì cỡ này được rồi, giờ có làm gì đâu, cỡ Inventor HSM thôi.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, CKD

----------


## anhcos

Mình khoái Dell vì nó khá bền bỉ, đương nhiên đừng chọn loại dùng cho vp.
Mình đang xài con workstation M6800 hàng 2nd, gắn SSD chỉ để khởi động nhanh chứ hầu như không có tác dụng nhiều trong quá trình CADCAM.

Card màn hình quan trọng hơn, RAM thì 16GB là ok, gắn nhiều hơn ít khi sử dụng trên mức đó.
Xài Win10 cho phép chạy chương trình với chế độ chuyên biệt ứng với từng card đồ họa và cấu hình card riêng cho app nên sẽ khai thác hết được khả năng của card cho ứng dụng CADCAM đó.
Làm CADCAm thì màn hình cũng phải 15" trở lên mới đủ diện tích để làm việc.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

Kaka... sao giống các bé so sánh máy em chạy được 6.8 điểm, máy anh chỉ chạy được 6.7 quá... Cái Windows Experience Index đâu có chính xác đâu, nên từ Windows 8.1 Microsoft nó dẹp rồi.

Đương nhiên là tau chỉ đùa, trên chọc CKD thui. Chọc lão Tuấn hói khó quá. Tiện thể thì cũng có một số kinh nghiệm chia sẻ cho vui, do đặc thù công việc là làm tay sai cho các tập đoàn công nghệ bự, kiêm thợ sửa máy tính cho gái & đám bạn bè:

1. Dân Việt Nam chúng ta nghèo mà xài cực kỳ sang: 
Triển khai hệ thống CNTT là phải mua thứ đắt tiền, của các tập đoàn hàng đầu. Máy tính là phải IBM mặc dù cấu hình ra sao ko hiểu, hệ thống mạng là phải của Cisco, có cần hay ko cũng ko biết. Đương nhiên cũng có vài trường hợp ngoại lệ như Vịt Teo hay khoái xài đồ rẻ tiền TP-Link, ZTE, Sierra... trong khi đó NetNam bé hơn nhiều lần thì toàn xài Cisco. Nghe 1 chú lãnh đạo trong NetNam than là đầu tư quá nhiều tiền mà ko thu được bao nhiêu.
Còn bọn Singapore, Mỹ thì khác à nha: đủ loại server của các hãng, network equipment cũng mix Juniper, Cisco, HP, Dell, Avaya... Các dự án giá cũng phải hợp lý chứ ko phải lúc nào cũng bid giá cắt cổ của Cisco

2. Kinh nghiệm thấy là Workstation/Server nửa mùa còn tệ hơn hệ thống tự ráp. Server của mấy hãng rẻ tiền như Supermicro thì hắt hơi sổ mũi thường xuyên, rất là bực mình. Riêng cty mình xài 1 con PC AMD X3 làm server, load nặng (làm soft router cho 200 IP camera), chạy 24/7/365 tính ra cũng khoảng 4 năm mà vẫn bền bỉ (giờ thì cho về hưu làm HTPC rùi).

3. Về mức độ bền bỉ: ngày xưa thì độ bên & độ tương thích của máy tính rất quan trọng. Card này cắm vào là có thể đụng card kia, memory là phải cùng hãng, cùng lot sản xuất mới được. Còn sau này em thấy gần như PC đều khá bền (có thể PC do các hãng VN ráp thì kém bền hơn đồ hãng do mấy hãng VN ăn gian/trình độ => đồ hãng có vẻ tốt hơn)

4. Chưa chắc hãng hàng đầu là ngon: những năm 1998-2005 đa số laptop được sản xuất tại 6 công xưởng ở Đài Loan. Ngày xưa có 1 trò mà dân IT hay làm đó là ra nghía laptop của mấy hãng hàng đầu, lật lên xem model rồi về kiếm mấy hãng rẻ tiền, cùng model đó mua. Ko phải lúc nào cũng đúng nhưng nhiều trường hợp giống nhau y chang luôn, khác mỗi cái mác & giá tiền. Đương nhiên giờ các hãng ko còn ngây thơ như hồi đó nữa.
Còn về độ bền thì mấy thằng rẻ tiền như Dell em thấy còn bền hơn HP. Ngày xưa Sony Vaio cũng rất hay hư nhưng nghe dạo này khá hơn hẳn so với các hãng khác.

5. Workstation ở góc độ nào đó thì tướng hầm hố, có vẻ chuyên nghiệp nên người sử dụng sướng, mọi thứ cũng tương đối ổn so với các máy tự ráp rẻ tiền. Nhưng ở góc độ nào đó thì các bác giàu có nên độ thử 1 máy chơi game, sẽ thấy sự khác biệt về đẳng cấp liền: bàn phím Cherry vs bàn phím thường của Workstation, SSD vs HDD, 16Gb RAM vs 4Gb, Card đồ họa vs Onboard.. Tính ra giá tổng để độ 1 con chơi game chỉ hơn 1 con workstation tí. Về độ bền thì mấy con PC của em ráp từ trước tới giờ toàn chạy 24/7/365 hết, ko tắt bao giờ (trừ khi cúp điện hoặc vọc cái gì đó).

6. Em hơi bị làm biếng tí nên có vài cái laptop & vài cái PC, mỗi loại phục vụ công việc khác nhau:
- Một con laptop hình như của Lenovo hay HP gì đó, nếu xẻt về làm việc là ko sướng nhưng được cái nó 11", bỏ gọn trong cốp xe, pin cực kỳ trâu, chuyên dùng để xách đi dạy, đi dụ dỗ khách hàng
- Một con Acer 10 tuổi, chuyên cho đám nhân viên đi support khách hàng (bọn nó chỉ được dùng PC trong cty). Con này theo em đi công tác nhiều nơi, tới giờ vẫn chạy bình thường, làm việc tốt nhưng màn hình hơi bé, 14" nên cho nó về hưu non
- Một con HP hay Dell gì đó cấu hình tốt, nhưng hơi nặng, 15" chuyên dùng để làm việc tại văn phòng hoặc đi công tác làm việc cho dễ. Con này vác ra quán cà phê hơi phiền
- Còn PC thì em cũng dùng vài cái: 1 con để phòng ngủ chơi game, 2 con còn lại để làm việc tùy hứng hôm đó làm ở đâu
- Mấy con laptop/PC khác dở dở ương ương thì cho về hưu trong kho

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Công nghệ chống gãy dao hỏng spindle của Mikron.


nó làm hệ thống cơ khí thế nào mà cái spindle lúc lắc 3 chiều dc mà vẫng chính xác nhỉ? Có thể là giảm chấn thủy lực có thể điều chỉnh dc lực nhấn của spindle. Nhiều cái hay quá xá  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thực tế không đó đại ca!
1. Khó mà so sánh máy này với máy kia vì kiểu gì nó chả khác nhau. Bản thân thằng làm ra, nó đã cố tình làm khác nhau để dể PR và bán hàng. Nên so ngang cơ đã là khập khiểng.
2. Tất nhiên nếu so về dung lượng & tốc độ. Nếu ngang nhau thì mới so, chứ cái đời trước, cái đời sau thì so cái gì? Kiểu HDD mà đi so tốc độ với SSD hay SSD mà so dung lượng với HDD vậy.
3. Nhưng so sánh thì.. cũng không phải là không đúng. Kiểu vga onboard chưa chắc đã tệ hơn vga rời. Phải xem lại.. cái mớ đó nó dùng cái gì trong đó và khai sinh hồi nào.

Và cái này mới quan trọng nè! Theo ý riêng là phần lớn anh em ở đây đều chung quan điểm.
1. Toàn chơi máy cũ, giá rẻ mà cấu hình còn cao hơn mấy con cùi bắp bán trong các cửa hàng điện máy. Thử vác 10 củ mua con láp trong điện máy xem. Được con cùi bắp! Trong khi đó 10tr mua được con cấu hình tới nóc, series cao cấp luôn.
2. Kiểu gì thì máy cũ cho thị trường G7 vẫn trâu bò hơn maya con máy mới cho thị trường châu á tào lao. Vụ này không tuyệt đối, hên xui. Nhưng thấy hên nhiều lắm.
3. Còn vụ bàn phím.. hý hý. Độ êm, độ mượt, độ bền.. thì phải so tên tuổi & chi phí à.

Nếu so riêng về giá... thì càng khó. Vì mấy cái anh em đề cập đến chỉ toàn mua cũ. Chứ mua mới xem, bỏng tay không cho biết  :Big Grin: .

Mấy cái con mà CKD nhắc đến, trừ cái HP đang dùng, toàn mua mới, giá trung bình từ 600-1500 usd, so về chất lượng đúng nghĩa hàng nào của nấy. Nên nói chung quy là không có ngon, bổ, rẻ đâu mà ham.
Con HP đang dùng.. tính luôn option chỉ tầm <7tr, nếu so với đồ mới thì rẻ. Nhưng so với đồ cũ như nó thì chưa chắc rẻ à.

----------


## Luyến

> nó làm hệ thống cơ khí thế nào mà cái spindle lúc lắc 3 chiều dc mà vẫng chính xác nhỉ? Có thể là giảm chấn thủy lực có thể điều chỉnh dc lực nhấn của spindle. Nhiều cái hay quá xá


Có thể nó đựoc thiết kế giống với cái đầu dò probe.

----------


## Ga con

> 5. Workstation ở góc độ nào đó thì tướng hầm hố, có vẻ chuyên nghiệp nên người sử dụng sướng, mọi thứ cũng tương đối ổn so với các máy tự ráp rẻ tiền. Nhưng ở góc độ nào đó thì các bác giàu có nên độ thử 1 máy chơi game, sẽ thấy sự khác biệt về đẳng cấp liền: bàn phím Cherry vs bàn phím thường của Workstation, SSD vs HDD, 16Gb RAM vs 4Gb, Card đồ họa vs Onboard.. Tính ra giá tổng để độ 1 con chơi game chỉ hơn 1 con workstation tí. Về độ bền thì mấy con PC của em ráp từ trước tới giờ toàn chạy 24/7/365 hết, ko tắt bao giờ (trừ khi cúp điện hoặc vọc cái gì đó).


Em đã từng xài khá nhiều máy game, 2 con Alienware và cả con lap to kỷ lục Dell XPS 21 inch (của ông bạn cho mượn), nên có một số ý kiến như sau:
- Máy game chạy rất mạnh, về cấu hình thì có vẻ WS không hơn được thậm chí không có cửa. Chạy mấy tác vụ như mình chỉ là chuyện nhỏ, mấy cái game nặng nó còn chạy nổi.
- Build chỉ ở mức khá, so với WS còn thua xa lắc.
- Độ ổn định: kém cả dòng máy doanh nhân, không có cửa so với WS. Như con Dell 21 inch, ông bạn mua 2 con về đều bị rác màn hình sau vài tháng sử dụng mà không có đồ thay.  Độ bền thì em thấy chả con nào qua được WS.

Anyway, WS được đánh giá là 1st class, với em cũng thế  :Big Grin: 

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

@CKD: Haha, quên mất là mấy cha toàn xài đồ secondhand, dưới 10tr thì secondhand G7 là số 1

@Gacon: Máy game mà ông mua đồ làm sẵn của Alienware & Dell thì thua rồi, đó là dân chơi nửa mùa  :Wink:  Đùa thôi nhe
Dòng cao cấp của Dell ko được ngon. Mình mua 1 laptop cao cấp của Dell có màn hình cảm ứng, chạy được vài tháng cái màn hình cảm ứng nó loạn cả lên => cạch

Dẹp vụ cảm ứng thì về độ ổn định thì ko hiểu máy ông mua ra sao mà ko ổn định? Chắc là mua đồ cũ giống CKD phải ko?  :Wink:  
Có bao giờ ông tự hỏi Workstation khác với PC thường của hãng ở chỗ nào ko? Ưu điểm nhược điểm như thế nào?

Thường thì khi mua máy cho khách hàng thì bọn tôi đều tư vấn Server + Workstation. Có nhiều lý do. Nhưng khi dùng cho nội bộ thì ko xài mà sẽ tự ráp lấy. Mấy con máy PC thường bọn tui tự ráp cực kỳ ổn định, chạy 24/7 chẳng bao giờ phải mó tay vào. Ví dụ đơn giản là con server chỉ là PC thường chạy AMD Athlon X3 là headless server (ko có màn hình), 24/7/365, tải 200 camera IP & internet cả công ty liên tục cả mấy năm chẳng sao. Công nghệ PC bây giờ rất tốt chứ ko như ngày xưa.

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe!
> Xin lạm bàn xíu về máy tính nhé. Vì quả thật.. trong giới kỹ thuật.. mình cũng chưa phải là người trải nghiệm gì nhiều. Nên cũng có nhiều cái nó sai từ trong tư duy.
> 
> *Xin hỏi mấy bác cao thủ về CAD/CAM*
> Để có thể làm việc tốt với mấy trình CAD/CAM phục vụ 3D như ArtCAM, JDPaint, ArtForm, SolidWorks, Inventor v.v... thì chip VGA loại nào và của thằng nào là tương thích tốt nhất cho đồ họa. Vụ này không được chuyên sâu lắm.. vì nghe đâu chip dành cho game, cho video render, cho CAD/CAM nó đều khác nhau. Nên trước một rừng chip VGA thì không biết đường nào mà lần.
> 
> Vì không biết nên cũng chãng biết mua thế nào, thôi thì intel Onboard cho nó rẻ tiền ạ.
> 
> Còn về máy tính thì CKD cũng mù tịt, chém gió chơi cho vui. Tiêu chí khi mua máy là
> ...


làm con t3500 vs xeon đi đại ka

----------


## Ga con

He he, em đâu có chơi game, chỉ ham máy cấu hình mạnh thôi.

Trong đời hình như chưa mua con máy mới nào :Stick Out Tongue: , chỉ có vài lần mua giúp cả laptop và máy bàn (build thôi chứ không mua máy có sẵn).

Nếu so sánh cùng máy hãng hết thì ok, chứ build thì so sao được. Cùng cấu hình giá build < giá máy bộ thương hiệu VN 30%< chính hãng không dưới 30%.

Nghiệt cái laptop đâu có build được.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà quay có dùng laptop workstation chưa? Cụ Gà tự lắp được laptop nên mới có thể tự option cấu hình laptop khủng cho game. Thấy chắc cụ chỉ dùng mấy con láp bèo bèo vỏ nhựa hoặc bóng bẩy thời trang thoai.
Chứ desktop thì so nhau làm gì? Giờ desktop thì em cũng mua máy bộ, đồ cũ, éo có ráp. Có chăng là option thêm đồ cho phù hợp với nhu cầu hơn.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, desktop/laptop workstation class thì dùng cả chục năm rùi ku. Còn chơi game thì ai đi chơi trên laptop? Thế dòng workstation với dòng thường khác nhau thế nào vậy CKD đẹp giai?  :Wink: 

Desktop 10tr đổ xuống thì chú đúng ùi, G7 second hand là ngon nhất  :Wink:  (sướng chưa?  :Wink: )

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản là cấu hình build sẵn cao hơn thôi cụ. Mấy con thường nâng cấp ram & cpu thì cũng sam sam với workstation thôi.
Laptop cụ có tuỳ ý option vga được không ạ? Hay mãi gần đây mới được? Mà mới chỉ có vài dòng máy cho phép option vga, và cũng chỉ có vài cái vga để mà option.

Chơi game là tuỳ thích, và chơi trên laptop cũng nhiều vô kể. HCM có nhiều hội game chỉ ngồi đồng cafe. Không đung lap thì vác desktop đi cafe à?

----------


## terminaterx300

laptop tùy chọn option vga chỉ khi có khe cắm mở rộng trên main. card vga cho laptop là hàng tiêu chuẩn. ko có nhiều máy laptop có khe cắm mở rộng trên main đâu đa phần là chip onboard kiểu của intel hay AMD hoặc là chip riêng nhưng hàn trên main chứ ko phải card rời.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Built quality của ws ngon hơn dòng phổ thông nhiều
VGA của laptop hầu như mua về là ko cấp được,chơi thì kết nối qua cổng mở rộng ngoài,cắm luôn con vga của pc vào luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Trở lại thực tại đi các cụ ạ. Tham luận mấy cái laptop, PC loạn cào cào, người nói laptop, kẻ so desktop. Với lại tiêu chí & mục đích sử dụng khác nhau mà lại cứ đem so sánh với nhau nên so cả đời cũng chẵng ra được kết quả đâu ạ.

Quay lại so máy với thiết bị cnc đi cho nó đúng với trọng tâm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ronaldinho_07

nhìn đã quá  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> nhìn đã quá


frame đúc ở TQ với VN thì phải, lolz  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> frame đúc ở TQ với VN thì phải, lolz


nghe trên practicalmachinist bảo thế,mà cũng chả ai confirmed 100%  :Smile: )

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung éo ăn thua  :Big Grin:  kaka, thua máy nhật bãi. 

date 2005-2006 còn chạy analog, motor yaskawa sigma-1 encoder ABZ 15-bit, lolz  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

có cụ nào trình cỡ này rồi show cho ae mở rộng tầm mắt với  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka ngta cầm tay game bấm bấm mờ cụ Rônhô  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này có gì khó đâu , ngày trước làm rồi nhưng biểu diễn chơi thôi chứ có đủ nút để làm việc đâu , thôi thì bàn phím vẫn hơn.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy ca này tốn kém lớm  :Smile: )))

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## nhatson

> nhìn đã quá


em thik cách mà cnhan tự hào về đất nước, sản phẩm
nhà máy, áo luôn có logo cty và cờ

----------


## Tuấn

> em thik cách mà cnhan tự hào về đất nước, sản phẩm
> nhà máy, áo luôn có logo cty và cờ


Bắt chước bác, bọn em mặc đồng phục màu xanh công nhân ( hình như chỉ có công nhân VN mới mặc thì phải )

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> cái này có gì khó đâu , ngày trước làm rồi nhưng biểu diễn chơi thôi chứ có đủ nút để làm việc đâu , thôi thì bàn phím vẫn hơn.


Ý em là 5 trục bc head,cụ hưng lái sang cái tay ps ấy chứ  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Siêu âm nhóe... công nghệ ngày càng tiến xa & nhanh.

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác làm pnp lấy cái clip này làm mục tiêu nè

----------


## Mr.Printer

Em xin đóng góp video cây nhà lá vườn vào mục clip hay về máy móc ^ ^ bác nào thấy ko hay thì xin gạch đá nhẹ tay 
CNC Lathe Barfeeder - Cấp phôi tự động và hứng sản phẩm cho máy tiện CNC

----------

hung1706

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Em xin đóng góp video cây nhà lá vườn vào mục clip hay về máy móc ^ ^ bác nào thấy ko hay thì xin gạch đá nhẹ tay 
> CNC Lathe Barfeeder - Cấp phôi tự động và hứng sản phẩm cho máy tiện CNC


che cái logo chi vậy cụ???

----------


## hung1706

hehe dành cho bác nào rãnh rỗi thời gian chế thử nè  :Big Grin: . Có mấy clip lận mà các bác lần từ part 1 lên nha

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Mr.Printer

Bác thông cảm em up youtube nên nó bắt phải che. Logo của thằng fedeck taiwan nhưng nó đăng ký bản quyền tại mỹ chứ ko thì e che làm gì cho mất công ^^

----------


## hung1706

Hộp số Nát-bét-cô nè ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ndVS22ZbqmE

Chạy 5 trục kiểu này nhìn đã thiệt. Nó thay dao như ninja vậy.

Mà sao chỉ thấy link mà ko thấy hình như mấy bác kia vậy nhỉ ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Phải đây không?

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Là nó đó bác. Xem 1 loạt clip của Brother chỉ mê canh nó thay dao. hihihi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

brother tới C00 hình như vẫn chưa chạy 5 trục đồng thời thì phải :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> brother tới C00 hình như vẫn chưa chạy 5 trục đồng thời thì phải


douma, ghê ghê, bik C00 luôn bay ơi :v kaka

----------


## hung1706

Ôi công nghệ thế giới đi xa quá  :Big Grin:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut, nhatson, saudau, terminaterx300

----------


## Luyến

máy này chạy phần mền nào vậy các bác. máy hay quá ạ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut

----------


## CKD

Arduino đó bác!
Làm 1 cái cho cháu nó chơi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Arduino đó bác!
> Làm 1 cái cho cháu nó chơi.


Bọn trẻ thích lắm nhưng mà bố nó ko biết làm  :Wink:  bác ah. hehe

----------


## terminaterx300

hàng đỉnh đây

----------

biết tuốt, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut

----------


## huuminhsh

> hàng đỉnh đây


sao nhìn giống type 99 của trung quốc vậy .

----------


## ngocsut

em tưởng nó phun ra lửa thế nào chứ thế này china còn thua xa việt nam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.Printer

Clip hay về tool sensor xuất xứ UK. Em còn chưa dùng hết được tính năng của nó, bác nào có cao kiến gì chỉ em món này.

----------

Bongmayquathem, hung1706

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đó giờ chỉ thấy visme có 1 bước cố định suốt hành trình, lần đầu tiên thấy trên 1 cây visme bi mà có 2 loại bước ren khác nhau. Ae xem clip đến khúc giữa đến cuối nhé.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

rãnh bi trong nut nó tự lựa và được đóng khung vào cái vỏ , nó xoay đó ... như bị chặn bởi cái vỏ nên ren nào chơi theo kiểu đó.... cũng căng thẳng gia công nha.

----------


## CKD

Hôm trước hình như bác nào đã post đâu đó.
Nay vô tìm lại tìm thấy. Post vào đây cho bác nào chưa xem

----------

biết tuốt, cnclaivung

----------


## Ona

có bác nào DIY bộ thay dao kiểu này chưa ?

----------

duonghoang, haignition

----------


## Luyến

xem phay thì sướng mà mối lần máy chạy G0 thì ớn quá. các cụ soi giây thứ 36 nhé. lúc lấy dao và xuống Z

----------


## nhatson

> xem phay thì sướng mà mối lần máy chạy G0 thì ớn quá. các cụ soi giây thứ 36 nhé. lúc lấy dao và xuống Z


em nghĩ mấy miếng cover nó cạ nhau nên kêu

----------

Luyến

----------


## ronaldinho_07

sắp rồi các cụ ậ  :Smile: )
https://www.facebook.com/vitaly.bulg...type=3&theater

----------


## hung1706

Ôi công nghệ Germany  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

DMG luôn là đỉnh cao công nghệ nhỉ các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Chúc các bác Năm mới phát tài nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chúc các bác Năm mới phát tài nhá


cụ Nhatson phải bái sư phụ thoai, viết đẹp quá :v

----------


## hoahong102

các cao thủ có spindle nào ko kiếm được collet, hoặc spindle mài nay muốn làm spindle kep dao kiếm cái cán dao er, canh đồng hồ rồi thử hàn kiểu này phát xem sao
kiểu hàn này chắc ít bị co ngót không đều, Kẹp cán er vào mâm cặp, canh đồng tâm, thẳng hàng với spindle,  bật spindle quay tít tiến sát đợi nóng chảy rồi phanh gấp....(Ý tưởng thế, thực tế còn nhiều phũ phàng)

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Phương pháp hàn ma sát dùng cho mấy ông dầu khí bên piping thì phải. 
Sau khi hàn hình như là có co ngót + phải tiện dớt lại + cân bằng động lại :d

----------


## hoahong102

> Phương pháp hàn ma sát dùng cho mấy ông dầu khí bên piping thì phải. 
> Sau khi hàn hình như là có co ngót + phải tiện dớt lại + cân bằng động lại :d


Nóng nở ra rồi lạnh co lại nên co ngót chắc chắn rồi , kiểu này quay tròn nên nó sẽ co tương đối đồng đều, tiện lại thì chắc chắn rồi...runout lớn bao nhiêu thì còn chưa biết, chỉ là ý tưởng thui, để anh em chém gió ý

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàn xong tiện xong mới biết nó mất độ cứng và độ nhám bề mặt thì ngồi cười trừ nhỉ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vấn đề ở chỗ là không biết khi nào thì 2 cái món cần hàn nó dính vào nhau khít như cậu với mợ.
Và khi đã dính thì nó dính được bao nhiêu thịt hay chỉ vừa đủ dính cho mình khỏi bẻ ra hay sao..vv. Nói thật nếu mà độ cái cán kẹp collet bằng cách này thì em thấy nguy lắm, dao bay như Tiểu lý phi dao thì khổ.
Có mấy clip mấy anh Tây cũng thử hàn 2 cây ty bằng con máy tiện đấy các bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

để nam sờ pín phán 1 câu nhé , phương án đó dẹp đi , còn không tin thì cứ làm đi rồi biết , việc chuần bị làm đủ thứ đã dư mua 1 em mới rồi , tới cái phương pháp này chỉ là hàn thôi chứ chính xác cái gì mà xài kiểu này trời.


muốn nhanh và rẻ tiền thì tiện cốt và lổ chính xác , lắp ghép nhiệt hay ép thủy lực vào là xong , mấy ông cách dễ không chọn cứ chọn hẻm cụt không.

----------

hoahong102

----------


## nicowando

Ôi , cái này thật ko các bác ^^

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

> Hehe vấn đề ở chỗ là không biết khi nào thì 2 cái món cần hàn nó dính vào nhau khít như cậu với mợ.
> Và khi đã dính thì nó dính được bao nhiêu thịt hay chỉ vừa đủ dính cho mình khỏi bẻ ra hay sao..vv. Nói thật nếu mà độ cái cán kẹp collet bằng cách này thì em thấy nguy lắm, dao bay như Tiểu lý phi dao thì khổ.
> Có mấy clip mấy anh Tây cũng thử hàn 2 cây ty bằng con máy tiện đấy các bác.


Trong các công nghệ hàn thì thằng này cho chất lượng tốt nhất đó bác ạ.

----------


## hoahong102

em đồng ý sếp Namcnc là phương án này tốn kém khâu chuẩn bị( đối với người không có gì, biết đâu vài người có đủ đò nghề rồi), còn bảo ko được thì tại các bác chưa dám thử  thôi....chính xác hay không là do người làm và đồ nghề, cái kiểu này chỉ đảm bảo nó co ngót đồng đều hơn so với các kiểu hàn truyền thống khác,tiện đi nó vẫn liên kết bên trong lõi chứ ko như hàn truyền thống chỉ hàn bên ngoài,...mất độ cứng thì chịu mình hỏng dám phán
nói thật là  thấy hay đưa lên đây để anh em chém gió là chính .. chứ ít người có điều kiện gá kẹp để làm theo...làm 1 cái chi phí, công sức tốn hơn là mua cái khác thật  :Smile: , giống kiểu isarel đánh chặn tên lửa hết date giá 200$ phải mất 20 000$ phóng lên đánh chặn

----------


## hung1706

Em đồng ý với các sếp là công nghệ Hàn Ma Sát này cho chất lượng Tốt nhất hiện nay, độ đồng đều về cơ tính vật liệu (vì dùng chính nó hàn nó thì có sai đi đâu đc  :Big Grin: )...vv.
Nhưng các sếp có lưu ý là tốc độ quay bao nhiêu, lực ép vào bao nhiêu, khoảng cách ép vào bao nhiêu và bao lâu thời gian để ổn định cấu trúc bên trong ???
À thế là phải trải qua giai đoạn thực nghiệm  :Big Grin: 
Em cũng hy vọng phương pháp này thành hiện thực vì đa số mấy món đầu cắt rã ngoài bãi còn bao la ấy mờ hehehe

----------


## CKD

Keke!
Thì bác hỏi độ bền thì em trả lời về độ bền.

Còn thực hiện thì... nó là máy chuyên dụng. Còn dùng máy tiện thì chịu, phải thử thôi chứ không nói trước được điều gì.
Bác nào nhà có máy tiện thì thử phát xem sao?

----------


## hoahong102

theo mình mức nhiệt nóng chảy tùy vào từng cấu trúc kim loại nhưng mà theo cách làm tình thế như anh em DIY thì cứ cho quay càng tít càng nhanh nóng chảy, càng đảm bảo kim loại nóng chảy, nó nóng chảy rồi thì lực ép ko cần nhiều ...còn sao biết đến mức nào là cần thiết thì cứ nhìn bằng mắt thôi, mình ko có đủ đồ nghề thì làm theo cách truyền thống là thử làm rồi loại trừ
máy tiện làm đồ gá thì tốt chứ quay thì cho spindle quay tốt hơn

----------


## Gamo

Cái này mình thấy thường xuyên mà: đem con spindle bật hết tốc độ rồi cắm vào miếng sắt là thấy ngay

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác nào từng chứng kiến con dao nó cắm thẳng xuống mặt phôi hay mặt bàn là thấy ngay  :Big Grin: 

Gửi các bác video có anh Tây dùng máy tiện ạ, cuối clip phút 6:49 nha các bác :3

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe bác nào từng chứng kiến con dao nó cắm thẳng xuống mặt phôi hay mặt bàn là thấy ngay 
> 
> Gửi các bác video có anh Tây dùng máy tiện ạ, cuối clip phút 6:49 nha các bác :3


chưa đạt lắm, vì quá trình giảm tốc cần có sự đồng bộ của 2 phần thì mới đảm bảo mối hàn chắc

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đang chuẩn bị làm con cnc uốn ống gần giống như video. Tính làm mach3 cũng được nhưng trục cấp phôi và trục uốn cũng chỉ quay 1 góc cố định nên Mach3 có vẻ thừa quá.

Các cụ tư vấn hộ em xem dùng kiểu gì cho đơn giản hơn vì ngại bật máy tính mỗi lần chạy máy.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ronaldinho_07

cụ tính lập trình gcode tay hả ?
em có hai con uốn cnc,cũng đang định làm thêm con left right mà đau đầu vụ chuyển xyz/ybc sang chạy gcode...cái này tự viết wizard chuyển riêng quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em DIY chứ hông có tiền mua máy xịn hehe. Máy cấp phôi tự động và uốn. Gcode tay là chắc rồi vì chỉ có vài dòng lệnh thôi mà cụ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ronaldinho_07

em thì hướng tới con này,left right + 3 roll push bending nên gcode tay là ko thể.
cụ định uốn ống gì mỏng tối thiểu nhiêu,nếu clr >3d,wall factor tầm 30 đổ về thì đơn giản thôi
Uốn ống 0.5-1mm,wall factor 50+ mấy chua  :Big Grin: 
Chém vậy thôi,khi nào làm xong show em hộ hỏi với :3

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Em uốn ống bé, 20 đổ lại dày 0.5 Và chỉ uốn thành chữ U hoặc hình vuông.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em uốn ống bé, 20 đổ lại dày 0.5 Và chỉ uốn thành chữ U hoặc hình vuông.


Phần cơ thế nào cụ ? Mấy lần em cũng định làm mà thấy phần lõi chua quá nên nản. Cụ làm cho em theo học với.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

inox elongational cao (60-70%),cụ làm cái khuôn có bán kính uốn cao tí,CLR >=5D-6D chắc là ok.Nhỏ hơn dễ gãy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ý tưởng mới bắt đầu từ chiều qua, EM đang lên bản vẽ. Dự là 2 tuần nữa mới có ảnh. Cụ Tuấn muốn theo học sao ko bấn lai em nhỉ?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

> inox elongational cao (60-70%),cụ làm cái khuôn có bán kính uốn cao tí,CLR >=5D-6D chắc là ok.Nhỏ hơn dễ gãy.


CỤ dịch sang tiếng Hà Nội hộ em tý, ngại ngữ với từ kỹ thọt của em nó trần truồng lắm.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

à độ dãn ấy mà,em mất cả năm trời cho vụ uốn này.Mà em uốn ống titan ko phải inox .Độ giãn 10-20%
clr= centerline radius= bán kính uốn.....ví dụ ống trên ko yêu cầu quá gắt thì cứ làm khuôn kích thước CLR =6D = 6*20=120=>khuôn đường kính 240mm cho dễ uốn và nhanh.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Tuấn

> Ý tưởng mới bắt đầu từ chiều qua, EM đang lên bản vẽ. Dự là 2 tuần nữa mới có ảnh. Cụ Tuấn muốn theo học sao ko bấn lai em nhỉ?


Lai lai lai lai rồi, em bấm bấm bấm rồi nhá nhá nhá  :Smile: 

Phần ruột gà chống bẹp bên trong với cái lưỡi gà bằng đồng cụ định làm dư lào ? Em có cả mớ tài lịu về món này, cụ cần gì bẩu em nhá. Yêu cầu về độ tròn của ống sau khi uốn có cao không cụ ?

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## anhcos

Hóng các bác làm máy, cứ mach3 cho thuận tiện, phần gcode mình thấy cũng không khó lắm và có thể tùy biến được.

----------


## Khoa C3

Yêu cầu không cao tẹo nào.

Chính là nó đây ạ

----------


## solero

Các cụ nghiên cứu con này mới phê này. Năng suất chất lượng cao.

----------

Khoa C3, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy này kinh quá, nhưng lạc đề mất rồi. Em muốn tham kiến các cụ cái trục xoay để uốn kia dùng cái gì khiển con secvo cho nó đơn giản hơn PC.

----------


## cnclaivung

kinh khủng thặc

----------


## vanlam1102

không liên quan nhưng cho em hỏi xíu.
trước khi chạm vào dây điện a này làm gì đây ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Bắt chước Harry Potter trước khi rờ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Giống như cột thu sét nhỉ.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nó sửa điện sống nên cần cân bằng điện thế với đường dây trước khi leo lên dây!

----------


## terminaterx300

> không liên quan nhưng cho em hỏi xíu.
> trước khi chạm vào dây điện a này làm gì đây ạ.


hình như chỉ là giảm sự phóng điện thôi,nhìn lúc nó gần móc móc sẽ thấy có sự phóng điện.

----------


## Gamo

Ông nào quay cái clip đẹp quá... y như phim Hô Ly Wút...

Mình cũng nghĩ là hắn đưa đũa ra phù phép để cân bằng điện áp trước khi rờ vào, ko thì hắn sẽ bị nẹt điện

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái thằng đó và cái máy bay nó không tiếp đất nhưng CU của nó và CU của đường cao thế chênh lệch rất lớn, nếu nó không tạo đường dẫn cho Cu trung hòa thì nó sẽ thành đoạn dây dẫn.
(trong sửa chữa điện nó gọi là làm đẳng thế trước khi tiếp xúc)

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Máy cắt laser của Phần Lan, so sánh giữa 1g và 6g, google thấy thì 1g = 9.8m/s2

----------

nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

thấy cũng hay, ôn tập lực cho mem

----------

anhcos

----------


## hung1706

> Máy cắt laser của Phần Lan, so sánh giữa 1g và 6g, google thấy thì 1g = 9.8m/s2


ủa nếu vậy thì 6g nhanh gấp 6 lần 1g ah ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> ủa nếu vậy thì 6g nhanh gấp 6 lần 1g ah ?


đâu dc 6 lần mày, mày nhìn thời gian giao công là thấy, nó chỉ ăn nhau thời gian tăng với giảm tốc thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Vừa xem xong bộ phim thế giới động vật "Spy in the wild" của BBC, họ sử dụng các động vật giả có gắn camera và hoạt động tốt.
Họ làm ra cũng cỡ hơn 20 con vật, một số em bơi/lặn được dưới nước luôn.

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson



----------

duonghoang

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

in 3D rồi sao mình phải thêm 3 trục song song bên dưới làm gì anh nhỉ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> in 3D rồi sao mình phải thêm 3 trục song song bên dưới làm gì anh nhỉ


tăng chất lượng của mẫu in đó em, nếu có trục xoay thế này thì những góc cong vật liệu sẽ sấp xếp đúng cấu trúc hơn, chắc chắn ko chỉ đẹp hơn mà con cứng hơn rất nhiều so với việc chỉ in từ trên xuống.

----------


## hung1706

3 trục song song đó để giải quyết vấn đề về góc in nghiêng vác ra ngoài >45 độ đó các bác. 
Thông thường thì các trường hợp in góc nghiêng từ 45 độ trở lên hoặc lồi hằn ra như in tượng thì các bác sẽ phải làm các thanh support để tựa rồi mới in lên được chứ ko là xệ như trái mướp à  :Big Grin: . 
Ví dụ cụ thể : in cái Bình gỗ người ta hay gọi là Lộc bình gì ấy thì phía trên đầu nó có 1 cái vành uốn lượn ra ngoài. Nếu in thường phải làm support nếu ko thì nhựa nó xệ xuống đố mà in được. Còn với máy này thì bàn dưới nó xoay vòng vòng theo và tạo tiếp xúc cao hơn nên không cần support  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ona

> in 3D rồi sao mình phải thêm 3 trục song song bên dưới làm gì anh nhỉ


In kiểu này thì phương in (Z) luôn vuông góc với phương của bề mặt(normal direction of surface) tại mọi điểm. Theo mình thì nó giải quyểt được 2 vấn đề:
  - Không cần phải cắm support cho những điểm bị treo (hang). Mặc dù mẫu này không có điểm bị treo, nhưng lớp sau lệch ra ngoài nếu không có support để đỡ phụ thì cho dù không bị sụp mẫu thì mẫu cũng sẽ bị cong.
  - Độ mịn của toàn bộ mẫu tăng lên trong trường hợp mẫu nghiêng.
(viết kèm theo tiếng Anh vì mình hiểu nhưng viết ra tiếng Việt cảm thấy không hết ý  :Smile:  )

----------

CKD

----------


## thucncvt

Hazz nước ngoài người ta nhìn mà thèm các bác nhỉ ,
vừa rồi thấy mạng nói chúng ta sắp có xe oto giá rẻ ,mà không bít có rẻ không ,nay thấy cái clip này chắc cũng chế để luyện di thôi quá ,chờ đến bao giờ ,




 Nghe nói bác này ở Hưng Yên ,mọi người liệu có nên chế 1 cái không nhỉ ,chạy vòng quanh sân thôi .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xe 4 bánh giờ cũng rẻ, có tiền nhiều thì mua xe mới, ít tiền thì mua xe cũ.
Ít tiền hơn nữa thì mua xe đời 9x như Kia price B, matiz 99... giá tầm chiếc xe máy hạng sang, đừng nghĩ xe nó đời cũ mà sợ, mấy chiếc này là ít hỏng vặt nhất, cứ có xăng là chạy.

Tự chế thế này chỉ vui thôi ko thiết thực  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Chế như cái clip, chắc là vui chơi. Vì nhiều lý do lắm:
- VN chưa có cơ chế cho cá nhân làm kiểm định. Nên chạy ra đường thì tốn bánh mì nhiều lắm.
- Để gom hết mớ đồ, bỏ công hàn xì tùm lum thì cũng tốn bộn gạo rồi.
- Xe cũ 20-25 tuổi chắc có giá dưới con AB, thấy vẫn chạy đầy đường. Nên cần cái tự sướng & che mưa thì đổi AB lấy cái giáp sắt Ok. Mỗi tội 6 tháng dk/lần.

Bổ xung vài cái clip cho các bác tham khảo.

Bé yêu khoa học, tinh thần nghiên cứu học tập, dám nghĩ, dám làm.



Chiếc 2 bánh AB đổi được chiếc 4 bánh nào?

----------


## Gamo

Mấy ông thì cứ chê biết bao giờ Việt Nam thế này, Việt Nam thế kia; thế mà Vinaxuki sản xuất xe hơi giá rẻ thì ko mua, mua toàn xe ngoại là thế lào?

----------


## CKD

> Mấy ông thì cứ chê biết bao giờ Việt Nam thế này, Việt Nam thế kia; thế mà Vinaxuki sản xuất xe hơi giá rẻ thì ko mua, mua toàn xe ngoại là thế lào?


Bao nhiêu là rẻ thế cụ Gà? Và chất lượng thì thế nào?
Con xe như Matix, china nhập về VN, bán đâu tầm >200 (mới ken nhé), thì Vinaxuki sao có của cạnh tranh về giá & chất. Tất nhiên.. không thể so về chất lượng tổng thể với mấy con đắt tiền hơn. Nhưng nói về xe giá rẻ thì mấy cái hơn nhau đó có thể nói là xa xỉ.

Cơ mà.. VN đẩy giá xe đắt kiểu như thu thuế 1 lần ấy, thấy tụi giãy chết, xe thì quá rẻ. Mà để lăn bánh trên đường lắm thứ phát sinh như:
- Phí đi đường thì cũng có như mình... mà đắt rẻ thì không biết.
- Bảo hiểm, xe càng cũ, càng rẻ, chất lượng xe càng kém thì bảo hiểm càng cao.
- Bảo hiểm cho mấy thằng trẩu tre, thích đua xe, lạng lách, có án phạt giao thông cao theo số lượng vi phạm & mức độ nghiêm trọng.
- Nghe lão bạn bên ấy nói.. còn phải mua biển số nữa á, thành phố càng to, càng đông đúc thì phí mua biển số càng lớn.
- Lại nghe lão than, sang tên đổi chủ thì đơn giản, nhưng thuế cũng không nhỏ à. Nhất là phải chuyển vùng quản lý á.

Tất nhiên, để rộng đường thì VN mình cũng có nhiều cái hay,
- Bảo hiểm không đắt, không rẻ.. nhưng dịch vụ cũng tào lao theo giá.
- Phí đường bộ thì mạnh ai nấy thu, đường thì như ức.
- Xăng thì gánh môi trường cả cục trong đó, môi trường thì lại đổ vấy cho thằng khác nên không biết tiền thu vào làm gì.

Chém gió xíu. Quay lại chủ đề thôi anh em ạ.

----------


## Luyến

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BAtb7O_yk8c
Tây làm hỏng

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Pót lại giùm lão Luyến

----------

CQV, Luyến

----------


## GORLAK

Kinh vãi linh hồn luôn...  :EEK!:

----------


## terminaterx300

móa, vận chuyển nó cũng đẳng cấp khác

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

coi xong cái clip này mới thấy tình huống cái máy của bác Luyến khi chuyển xưởng căng lắm nha.

----------


## secondhand

> coi xong cái clip này mới thấy tình huống cái máy của bác Luyến khi chuyển xưởng căng lắm nha.


Máy họ bằng gang, máy cụ Luyến bằng sắt sao mà chuyển như thế được

----------


## Gamo

Khác sao hả bác? Cong vênh?

----------


## Luyến

Em có phương pháp vận chuyển roiif. Cũng xác định khi chuyển về vị trí mới cái bệ máy vẫn phải căn lại. Nhưng cũng ko có vẫn đề gì các cụ ah.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy họ bằng gang, máy cụ Luyến bằng sắt sao mà chuyển như thế được


lại bị ám ảnh máy gang với máy sắt, đầy mày nhựt đức khung sắt hàn đó pa kaka  :Cool:

----------


## Luyến

Các cụ xem hộ em từ 7 phút 45 giây trở đi với ạ  :Confused:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Các cụ xem hộ em từ 7 phút 45 giây trở đi với ạ


Hô hô hô nhìn cái giá em tí ngã ngửa  :Smile: 

Đủ để cụ Luyến làm thêm mấy con dragon chạy sắt chơi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, rẻ thế?

Giá đó ở Mẽo tính ra cũng là cắt cổ chứ ko rẻ, mà theo gu của em thì ko bằng máy TQ nữa

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Gamo cố lên, cái khung con này còn chưa bằng mớ khung cụ mua về đâu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, anh cứ đùa... đang chờ ông anh chỉ em, chỉ vướng cái vụ kê 2 đầu lên cái nêm cho cao mà an toàn, mấy phần còn lại thì chắc 1-2 tuần là xong ùi  :Wink: 

À quên, còn cái bàn phay & chống vặn xoắn giữa thân nữa  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông ngồi ở VN mà cứ thích chém gió , máy làm ra  thương mại cho thị trường nào thì sẽ có giá đó . Mấy ông cười cái giá trên trờii bên USA cũng đúng thôi , 66K cũng bằng 1 năm thu nhập của mấy anh làm kỹ thuật thì cái máy 120 chai cũng bằng 1 năm của mấy anh Kĩ sư VN thôi. Mà tớ chắc rằng máy đó tốt thật , xài hàng xịn , có bản quyền , có hỗ trợ kinh doanh , có thị trường sản phẩm cao cấp , còn ở Vn thì nó cũng có nhưng thứ tương ứng thôi , chúng ta xài hàng china cấp cơ sở , xài hàng lụi , quy trình sản xuất hộ gia đình thì làm sao mà bì.

Nói chẳng đâu xa , tụi Mẽo nó cười VN ta thúi mũi vì cái tội mua chiếc xe mắc gấp 3 lần nó , mua xăng mắc gấp đôi , đóng phí thì chắc gấp nhiều lần mà cũng thuộc nghèo sát đáy thế giới , thế mới đau. Thôi.... xứ sở thiên đường chúng ta vui lắm.

----------

haignition, huyquynhbk

----------


## nhatson

> Các cụ xem hộ em từ 7 phút 45 giây trở đi với ạ


made in usa, recieption của người ta 25usd 1 giờ, recieption của mình bao nhiêu usd 1 giờ khi đó mới có so sánh cân bằng ah

hãng bỏ công sức làm ko ít clip để hd cho khác hàng của mình, cũng như để quảng bá hãng, em thấy cách quảng cáo thật thiết thực, hơn chụp 1 đống ảnh máy gởi đi khắp nơi 
https://www.youtube.com/user/legacywoodworking/videos

----------


## ducduy9104

Bọn nó làm ra cái máy phải qua biết bao nhiêu cái tiêu chuẩn mới bán ra được, còn VN hay Tàu làm mịa gì có cái tiêu chuẩn nào ngoài lót tay, cái TCVN thì đi vay mượn khắp nơi. Ai mà làm cty về kỹ thuật cho Âu Mỹ thì chắc sẽ biết rõ là cái công việc bàn giấy cho bất kỳ một sản phẩm nào nó còn kinh khủng hơn nhiều cái việc ngoài xưởng.

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra cũng tùy bác ợ, công ty bác làm là cty lớn, đa quốc gia nên nó có rất nhiều quy trình, tiêu chuẩn phải tuân theo. 

Legacy Woodworking mình nghĩ chỉ là cty nhỏ thì tiêu chuẩn nó cũng ko nhiều đâu. Riêng ko có phần hút bụi là thấy tiêu chuẩn về sức khỏe & môi trường lao động cho người sử dụng không có rồi

----------


## nhatson

> Bọn nó làm ra cái máy phải qua biết bao nhiêu cái tiêu chuẩn mới bán ra được, còn VN hay Tàu làm mịa gì có cái tiêu chuẩn nào ngoài lót tay, cái TCVN thì đi vay mượn khắp nơi. Ai mà làm cty về kỹ thuật cho Âu Mỹ thì chắc sẽ biết rõ là cái công việc bàn giấy cho bất kỳ một sản phẩm nào nó còn kinh khủng hơn nhiều cái việc ngoài xưởng.


quy chuẩn là thứ để quản lý của mấy tập đoàn, cty cổ phần
cty tư nhân nhỏ và vừa usa cũng í ẹ lém cụ, ko hơn mình mấy đâu, nhưng cty hd trả lương mỹ được cho nhân viên trong thời buổi này áp lực lớn

quy chẩn USA thật ra cũng tiền ko cụ ah, UL là chuẩn thường thấy ở các tb điện ở hoa kỳ, nó do 1 cty TƯ NHÂN cấp.... dĩ nhiên là tốn tiền

----------


## ducduy9104

> Thật ra cũng tùy bác ợ, công ty bác làm là cty lớn, đa quốc gia nên nó có rất nhiều quy trình, tiêu chuẩn phải tuân theo. 
> 
> Legacy Woodworking mình nghĩ chỉ là cty nhỏ thì tiêu chuẩn nó cũng ko nhiều đâu. Riêng ko có phần hút bụi là thấy tiêu chuẩn về sức khỏe & môi trường lao động cho người sử dụng không có rồi


Bác Gà nói chuẩn, không có tiêu chuẩn về bụi thì người lao động có bị lao phổi thì ai đứng ra chịu trách nhiệm?
Em nghĩ nếu đã là qui chuẩn thì không phân biệt cty lớn hay nhỏ đâu. Nếu cty làm cty không thì có công bằng trong chuyện cạnh tranh?
Trở lại vấn đề giá cái máy thì khó so được cái giá máy ngoại (Âu Mỹ) với máy ta máy Tàu. Nếu mà muốn so sánh cho đúng thì cứ thử làm cái máy CNC rồi xuất qua Mỹ xem nó cho cho nhập không thì biết. Nội chuyện mấy ông công nhân làm việc trong điều kiện thiếu an toàn trong xưởng ở VN, lương ba cọc ba đồng, chế độ đãi ngộ thì như sh...t, bla bla.. thôi là nó trả cái máy về rồi chứ chưa bàn đến cái tiêu chuẩn.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Gà nói chuẩn, không có tiêu chuẩn về bụi thì người lao động có bị lao phổi thì ai đứng ra chịu trách nhiệm?
> Em nghĩ nếu đã là qui chuẩn thì không phân biệt cty lớn hay nhỏ đâu. Nếu cty làm cty không thì có công bằng trong chuyện cạnh tranh?
> Trở lại vấn đề giá cái máy thì khó so được cái giá máy ngoại (Âu Mỹ) với máy ta máy Tàu. Nếu mà muốn so sánh cho đúng thì cứ thử làm cái máy CNC rồi xuất qua Mỹ xem nó cho cho nhập không thì biết. Nội chuyện mấy ông công nhân làm việc trong điều kiện thiếu an toàn trong xưởng ở VN, lương ba cọc ba đồng, chế độ đãi ngộ thì như sh...t, bla bla.. thôi là nó trả cái máy về rồi chứ chưa bàn đến cái tiêu chuẩn.


Chắc bác này chưa sống ở Mỹ.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Chắc bác này chưa sống ở Mỹ.


Sống ở Mỹ sao biết được vụ này bác  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

ông này ổng toàn nghe phong phanh , giang hồ đồn đủ thứ chứ ổng bằng tuổi ông Hưng chắc cỡ 24 tuổi thôi , lấy đâu ra đi Mỹ anh hehehe ..... nhưng được 1 cái ông chịu khó google với youtube , biết nhiều thứ thiệt , như cái damper anh hỏi , ông youtube ra thế là em biết thêm 1 món nữa , nhiều cái tuyệt ghê.

Cái vụ áp tiêu chuẩn để hàng qua Mỹ thì cũng có, những công ty lớn bị những hiệp hội gì đó làm áp lực nên nó đòi hỏi khắt khe , chẳng hạn như áp cái tiêu chuẩn SA800 hay 8000 gì đó , đó là những sản phẩm nó làm ra thì phải có nguồn gốc ... công nhân làm trong đó hưởng quyền lợi , điều kiện việc làm...... tùm lum thì những mặt hàng đó dân Mỹ hay châu âu nó mới thích ( chắc phú quý sinh lễ nghĩa ) vị dụ gần nhất là cha Tim Cook của apple phải qua china 1 chuyến điều tra tại sao công nhân làm trong xưởng sản xuất Iphone tự tử nhiều quá , nhận lao động dưới 15 tuổi , điều kiện khắc nghiệt , ô nhiễm .... tùm lum rồi cuối cùng hòa cả làng. 


Cái vụ tiêu chuẩn này nọ chắc mấy anh to to nó bị ép phải làm chứ mấy anh nho nhỏ thôi bỏ qua giống VN bỏ bà .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thấy lý do thực tế mà cái máy này có giá 68k$ là do hãng nó bán mắc thôi, chứ không thế lấy tiêu chuẩn bla bla gì đó để lấp liếm cho cái giá này. 

Nhưng thực tế vẫn có mấy ông mẽo mua máy của Legacy, lý giải hợp lý cho việc đó là lợi nhuận trên sản phẩm mà tụi mua máy là quá nhiều, thêm chữ made in USA là giá bán đã cao gấp 2-3 lần made in china rồi. Nhiều tiền nên cứ quốc thẳng cái máy phay gỗ 68$ để ở xưởng để ai hỏi tại sao bán mắc quá vậy thì lấy cái máy ra giải thích cho hợp lý.

Em lấy ví dụ thằng TQ vẫn bán máy gỗ sang mẽo giá 5-7k$ đây. Giá 5-7$ cho con 13x25 thì thấy ngang ngữa bán ở VN thôi, nhìn vào giá là biết môi trường làm việc của công nhân, tiêu chuẩn gì gì đó chẳng ra gì rồi. Nhưng vẫn bán ào ào thôi  :Big Grin: 

Nước Mỹ là 1 đấy nước điên khùng nên chuyện gì cũng có thể sảy ra dc hết  :Big Grin: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodwoking-C...3D272034080192

----------


## Gamo

Cùng 1 công việc, lương chú Mẽo cao gấp 10 chú Dzịt Nôm. Thật ra thì theo đánh giá của mình thì 1 chú Mẽo làm việc thường có trách nhiệm hơn & chất lượng hơn, có lẽ do ảnh hưởng của giáo dục từ bé. Tuy nhiên có vẻ gần đây các chú Dzịt Nôm trẻ bây giờ làm cũng khá

----------


## terminaterx300

> mấy ông ngồi ở VN mà cứ thích chém gió , máy làm ra  thương mại cho thị trường nào thì sẽ có giá đó . Mấy ông cười cái giá trên trờii bên USA cũng đúng thôi , 66K cũng bằng 1 năm thu nhập của mấy anh làm kỹ thuật thì cái máy 120 chai cũng bằng 1 năm của mấy anh Kĩ sư VN thôi. Mà tớ chắc rằng máy đó tốt thật , xài hàng xịn , có bản quyền , có hỗ trợ kinh doanh , có thị trường sản phẩm cao cấp , còn ở Vn thì nó cũng có nhưng thứ tương ứng thôi , chúng ta xài hàng china cấp cơ sở , xài hàng lụi , quy trình sản xuất hộ gia đình thì làm sao mà bì.
> 
> Nói chẳng đâu xa , tụi Mẽo nó cười VN ta thúi mũi vì cái tội mua chiếc xe mắc gấp 3 lần nó , mua xăng mắc gấp đôi , đóng phí thì chắc gấp nhiều lần mà cũng thuộc nghèo sát đáy thế giới , thế mới đau. Thôi.... xứ sở thiên đường chúng ta vui lắm.


nó ko cười đâu mà đang sợ, đất nước kém phát triển, nghèo mà toàn nhập siêu xe, đâu cũng toàn ip, éo hiểu tiền đâu ra nữa :v

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

tiền chú Nam mập trả

----------


## solero

> nó ko cười đâu mà đang sợ, đất nước kém phát triển, nghèo mà toàn nhập siêu xe, đâu cũng toàn ip, éo hiểu tiền đâu ra nữa :v


Nước nghèo chứ dân méo có nghèo à nha!

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nước nghèo chứ dân méo có nghèo à nha!


dân nghèo đây ......................  :Frown:  , xe cùi, dt đểu

----------


## ducduy9104

Làm li cafe cho bớt nóng đi các bác  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, HoangHoai, Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Ấy ấy hình như có ai gọi tên em  :Smile: ))). 
Em thấy vụ máy Legacy giá cao giá thấp hay chi rứa thì tuỳ theo cách nhìn nhận giá trị ra sao thôi chứ so sánh giữa ông làm máy chơi chơi thì càng rẻ càng tốt, còn ông làm máy để thương mại thì cho tiền thêm để xài đồ cũ thì có bao nhiêu ổng cũng không dám nhận vì làm xong giao máy xong tắt điện rồi đi trốn luôn. Đa số máy TQ rẻ và cái chiêu trốn này cũng áp dụng hơi nhiều nên máy VN ráp mới có chỗ xài các cụ ạ. 
Về tiêu chuẩn thì VN là thế giới khác rồi, các cụ làm hàng cho Nhật ắt sẽ biết tiêu chuẩn của Nhật lùn nó chua cỡ nào chứ đừng nhắc đến xuất đi qua Mỹ mẽo chi cho xa xôi. Cái nào cũng có giá của nó thôi, lý do vì sao mà mấy thằng Haas hay Tormach bên Mẽo nó mạnh là do nó đắt tiền đó  :Big Grin: 
Thôi em quay về đục gỗ với đập đá tiếp đây, dạo này hít đá hơi nhiều nên ngáo ngáo, các bác đừng chém em hahaha

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, hàng Tormach chất lượng ngon mà... hàng Legacy cùi mía thui, giống DIY hơn là professional  :Wink: 

** chạy lẹ **

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sai sai rồi anh gà mỡ ơi, Legacy nó chuyên làm gỗ, support về gỗ thì Tormach kêu bằng cụ  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## mr.fun

> hình như chỉ là giảm sự phóng điện thôi,nhìn lúc nó gần móc móc sẽ thấy có sự phóng điện.


Thao tác này làm cân bằng điện tích giữa dây dẫn và bác thợ thôi bác a.

----------


## Luyến

cần tìm thuê xe này chuyển máy  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> cần tìm thuê xe này chuyển máy


chuyến xe này chắc bằng vài con máy của bác  :Stick Out Tongue: 

để em sx version nhỏ hơn cho

----------

Luyến

----------


## yamahaymh

Có bác nào làm thành công món này chưa ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có bác nào làm thành công món này chưa ạ


món này khắc laser 3d trong pha lê thôi mà, nghe bảo máy gần cả tỏi  :Wink:

----------


## yamahaymh

> món này khắc laser 3d trong pha lê thôi mà, nghe bảo máy gần cả tỏi


Đọc câu đầu bác nói, e nghĩ chắc cũng dễ xơi "laser 3d trong pha lê *THÔI MÀ*" khúc sau nghe đâu máy này cả tỏi.  :Wink: .
Cái hay của món này e nghĩ là tia excimer laser.

----------


## Luyến

Các bác chuyên hàn TIG có bọc giấy bạc để hàn giống bác này ko ?

----------


## ronaldinho_07

titan của em  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ga con, haignition, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> titan của em


Ô cụ khò mỏ hàn vào à ? đẹp quá  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Cnc 5 trục.
 Phút thứ 5:17 các cụ đừng có nghĩ lung tung giống em nhé

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

Ồ

----------


## tranhung123456

thêm cái clip DIY máy chà nhám

----------

Gamo, haignition, nhatson

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cơ cấu này cho bác nào làm máy hành trình lớn này  :Big Grin: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

> Cơ cấu này cho bác nào làm máy hành trình lớn này .


Theo em thấy thì việc nâng toàn bộ bàn máy lên để lấy chỗ cho cơ cấu nối 2 vai X di chuyển là đã làm cho kết cầu yếu đi rồi. Cái này làm máy chạy chậm chậm thì được, chứ máy gỗ làm thế này không ổn đâu.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Theo em thấy thì việc nâng toàn bộ bàn máy lên để lấy chỗ cho cơ cấu nối 2 vai X di chuyển là đã làm cho kết cầu yếu đi rồi. Cái này làm máy chạy chậm chậm thì được, chứ máy gỗ làm thế này không ổn đâu.


Em thấy nó như router thôi ạ. Thay vì cây vitme quay thì giờ là cái đai ốc quay. Mà trong clip này trục Y nó chơi đến 4 ray lận. Thấy hơi thừa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, máy bé mà bác. Thiết kế đẹp nhưng mình ko ưa vụ vít me kéo qua dây đai lắm

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Ô cụ khò mỏ hàn vào à ? đẹp quá


lửa bếp gas thôi ậ  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

> Cnc 5 trục.
>  Phút thứ 5:17 các cụ đừng có nghĩ lung tung giống em nhé


Ko ngờ mấy chú nhựt bủm mà cũng chơi trò đục đẽo này hén.

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Sáng nay làm cái Z của con máy plasma, sắp cho con máy router này về hưu để chuyển qua máy khác nên up lên mấy clip làm kỷ niệm. Máy trồng từ ve chai trong nhà nhưng cũng được việc. Ngoài để phay nhôm thì, chấm lỗ lấy dấu trên sắt thép rất ok.

tool hss f4 D8mm, deepcut 12mm, stepover 0.3, f800.



tool hss f4 D8mm, deepcut 30mm, stepover 0.1 f800.



thử quay lowmotion xem phôi bay thế nào, tool hss f4 D8mm, deepcut 30mm, stepover 0.1, f800.



Công việc mà con router này thường xuyên làm là việc này

----------

CKD, emptyhb, Gamo, hung1706

----------


## terminaterx300

Hàng Tàu đây cho bik khả năng vô hạn của Thiên triều :v về nhanh ko tới hồi éo về dc thì chớt  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hahaha phút thứ 1:30 anh có thấy nó dùng con máy nào để gia công mấy cái khung máy ko :P 
OKUMA OKUMA OKUMA OKUMA

Nghĩ mà VN ko xây một cái tượng đài, một cái công trình ngàn tỷ dùng tiền đó đầu tư vào ngành này thì cả nền kinh tế đều có lợi rồi  :Big Grin:  Cả đất nước ko thấy thằng nào sản xuất máy công cụ, có mỗi thằng Bách Khoa mà giờ chuyển sang bán máy tàu luôn rồi. Chẳng biết bộ khoa học đưa vào ấy bao nhiêu tiền rồi mà chẳng nên trò gì.

----------


## terminaterx300

> hahaha phút thứ 1:30 anh có thấy nó dùng con máy nào để gia công mấy cái khung máy ko :P 
> OKUMA OKUMA OKUMA OKUMA
> 
> Nghĩ mà VN ko xây một cái tượng đài, một cái công trình ngàn tỷ dùng tiền đó đầu tư vào ngành này thì cả nền kinh tế đều có lợi rồi


nhiều lắm mài ơi :v Yasda, Shin Nippon Koki bla bla  :v

tầm của mài nhìn cứ sướng thế thoai chứ mua mài về méo có việc thì bán ve chai àh  :Big Grin:  

tao bik xưởng nghìn tỷ toàn máy CNC mà ko đủ việc làm nè 

nếu sx máy cnc ngon thì mấy thằng đại gia nó tự khắc đầu tư rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

> nhiều lắm mài ơi :v Yasda, Shin Nippon Koki bla bla  :v
> 
> tầm của mài nhìn cứ sướng thế thoai chứ mua mài về méo có việc thì bán ve chai àh  
> 
> tao bik xưởng nghìn tỷ toàn máy CNC mà ko đủ việc làm nè 
> 
> nếu sx máy cnc ngon thì mấy thằng đại gia nó tự khắc đầu tư rồi


Haha ông chú này cái gì cũng biết nhể. VN mình cả cây bulong ốc vít mà làm ra còn bị bọn Nhật lùn nó quăng vô sọt thì nói chi đến CNC  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nam CNC

mày chém gió xỉ nhục quá mảy , cây bulon nó cũng có giá của nó , bèo lắm cũng 5 ngàn 1/kg nếu lụm từ thùng rác ra , ít nhất cây bulon đó nó cũng xài được trong xây dựng , xe gắn máy , khung máy VN.... tụi nhật nó xài ở cái thứ gì đó cần chính xác và độ bền thì nó vứt thôi.

---- Nói tới cây bulon ha , cái máy bay mini nó xài 4 cây nối cái cánh với thân , mỗi cây giá 800USD , nếu không đúng bulon nhật hay đức nó cũng vứt sọt à .

Bulon thì anh có quen 1 anh Việt Kiều , sản xuất bulon ceramic cho các mạch điện gì đó dữ dằn lắm , mà toàn mấy thằng USA nó phải mua lại đó mày , mấy con đó sản xuất tại VN à.


----Ông Bách Khoa làm máy ??? ổng làm máy ra bán lỗ thấy cha , nhưng ổng phải làm vì cái dự án làm máy đó là 1 đề tài được nhà nước cấp kinh phí , nhưng sau cái kinh phí đó thì tính toán kinh tế thì bán máy Đài Loan , china cho nó hiệu quả và an toàn , còn tại sao vẫn còn làm máy CNC để bán , nếu ổng không làm thì làm sao PR được mấy cái mảng khác đang kinh doanh.

----Trên web ông Bách Khoa chém gió tự hào là đâu tiên làm máy công cụ CNC ..... à thì ít ra em còn làm trước ổng ấy chứ , mà trước em thì còn nhiều ông khác nữa như cha gà con nè , mà em còn đi mua máy 1 ông khác nữa đó vậy thì trước khi cái ông chủ BKmech ổng biết gì về CNC và làm luận văn tiến sĩ thì nhiều ông thợ máy tự làm ra máy và bán cho người khác rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em chém gió giải trí tí mà, nghe ông Nam mập khoe có quen biết nên dìm hàng chơi  :Smile: ))).
Nói chứ các ngành khác thì em ko rõ chứ bạn em nó làm QC bên xây lắp khung dàn thép thì đa số bulong ốc vít là VN ko pass đc vòng gửi xe vì căn bản vật liệu ko đúng chuẩn đầu vào. Còn mấy Cty Nhật Hàn Taiwan thì nó sx được con ốc vít bulong mà, tội gì xài hàng VN.
Ông rôméo chê máy Bê Ka nhưng mà chưa làm máy thương mại nên chưa biết làm hoàn thiện 1 con máy nó kinh dị thế nào ( chi phí hoàn thiện gần 1/3 tiền khung máy nếu ko biết tính toán). Tính ra làm 1 con PR cũng ko phải là vung tay quá đáng haha.

----------


## Luyến

Có cái clip hay quá

----------

cnclaivung, Oopsss, Tuanlm

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe em chém gió giải trí tí mà, nghe ông Nam mập khoe có quen biết nên dìm hàng chơi ))).
> Nói chứ các ngành khác thì em ko rõ chứ bạn em nó làm QC bên xây lắp khung dàn thép thì đa số bulong ốc vít là VN ko pass đc vòng gửi xe vì căn bản vật liệu ko đúng chuẩn đầu vào. Còn mấy Cty Nhật Hàn Taiwan thì nó sx được con ốc vít bulong mà, tội gì xài hàng VN.
> Ông rôméo chê máy Bê Ka nhưng mà chưa làm máy thương mại nên chưa biết làm hoàn thiện 1 con máy nó kinh dị thế nào ( chi phí hoàn thiện gần 1/3 tiền khung máy nếu ko biết tính toán). Tính ra làm 1 con PR cũng ko phải là vung tay quá đáng haha.


giờ tới tao chém mài nè  :Cool: 

mài cần tiêu chuẩn gì, báo tao làm cho, thằng anh tao làm bu lông cho nhà thép tiền chế mà, bao đo kiểm kéo các kiểu con đà điểu nhé thích cáp kèo ko. 

mài nói vật liệu đầu vào ko chuẩn là do trình độ của nhà mài kém thoai  :Big Grin:  hố hố

chết mài chưa cho mài chưa nha con  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

các nước khác khi đi qua nước khác đầu tư thì nó cũng có lí do , phải có những lợi thế gì thì nó mới đi , mỗi lần nó đi nó kéo nguyên băng đi và luôn có xu hướng xài 1 hệ của nước nó , đài loan chơi với đài loan , Korea chơi korea , japan chơi japan .Vì lí do đó VN mới ép tụi nó phải nội địa hóa giúp cho doanh nghiệp Vn chen chân vô , nhưng tụi nó cũng có ngàn lí do để nói không đạt yêu cầu để tụi nó nhập hàng hoặc đợi đàn em từ nước nó qua làm ăn đầu tư chung thế là cũng đạt cái yêu cầu nội địa hóa nhưng toàn là nước ngoài đầu tư FDI hết , còn anh em mình ngoài hệ thì miễn bàn . Thời gian VN ép nước ngoài liên doanh hết rồi , bây giờ phải chấp nhận FDI , nên khó mà chen chân vô.

Đại gia VN giỏi lắm , cái gì làm chả được , quan trọng bán được , kiếm được tiền là làm hết thôi chứ chẳng có giới hạn cái mẹ gì , vật liệu không đạt thì nhập vật liệu thôi chứ khó khăn gì chỉ trừ mấy món mà quốc gia người ta cấm thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Việt Nam mình làm được hết đóa, có điều ko bán cho bọn nó được thôi. Nhật cho mình vay ODA thì bù lại yêu cầu nhà thầu chính là của Nhật, nó subcontract ra toàn nhà thầu con của Nhật chứ éo chơi với đám VN  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

> giờ tới tao chém mài nè 
> 
> mài cần tiêu chuẩn gì, báo tao làm cho, thằng anh tao làm bu lông cho nhà thép tiền chế mà, bao đo kiểm kéo các kiểu con đà điểu nhé thích cáp kèo ko. 
> 
> mài nói vật liệu đầu vào ko chuẩn là do trình độ của nhà mài kém thoai  hố hố
> 
> chết mài chưa cho mài chưa nha con


Bạn học cùng khóa với tớ hồi trước làm sale buôn ốc vít các kiểu cho bọn Australia và Thụy Điển, giờ làm xưởng sản xuất ốc neo với D max 85mm nè, chuyên xuất Aus và EU, giấy tờ đầy đủ. Cần tớ dẫn qua xưởng chơi, bên Kcn Vĩnh Lộc (chém thôi chứ tớ chưa qua xưởng, chỉ gặp chém gió và gia công giúp mấy cái bánh cán ren :Stick Out Tongue: ).

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bạn học cùng khóa với tớ hồi trước làm sale buôn ốc vít các kiểu cho bọn Australia và Thụy Điển, giờ làm xưởng sản xuất ốc neo với D max 85mm nè, chuyên xuất Aus và EU, giấy tờ đầy đủ. Cần tớ dẫn qua xưởng chơi, bên Kcn Vĩnh Lộc (chém thôi chứ tớ chưa qua xưởng, chỉ gặp chém gió và gia công giúp mấy cái bánh cán ren).
> 
> Thanks.


xưởng thằng anh ngay xưa ngay cạnh nhà ................. bánh cán ren tự sản xuất luôn. trui cứng rồi tiện lại. phôi ra xăn ngét.

nghe đồn là đi đầu trong ngành lúc mới làm là dùng máy cán ren, năng xuất hơn bọn ở bến bình đông với ren chất lượng hơn.

tính ra trước khi chơi CNC này luôn  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Haha thôi em xin hổng bàn sâu vô cái ren of con bulông nữa. Em cũng biết ở VN ta có nhiều đại gia chỉ nhập về máy Nhật và chỉ gia công hàng cho Nhật, bọn Taiwan TQ thì lại thích xài máy TQ và làm hàng xuất về nc mẹ of mấy ảnh cũng nhiều, ngay nhà em có 2 cái xưởng gia công khuôn cho TQ nhòm máy chạy nhôm đồng chơi con spindle giải nhiệt nc phát ghét  :Smile: )))
Vấn đề là em ghét ông mập cái chi ổng cũng biết mà còn có quan hệ với đại gia nữa, cơ mà suốt ngày than đói nên ghẹo chơi hahaha

----------


## terminaterx300

> Haha thôi em xin hổng bàn sâu vô cái ren of con bulông nữa. Em cũng biết ở VN ta có nhiều đại gia chỉ nhập về máy Nhật và chỉ gia công hàng cho Nhật, bọn Taiwan TQ thì lại thích xài máy TQ và làm hàng xuất về nc mẹ of mấy ảnh cũng nhiều, ngay nhà em có 2 cái xưởng gia công khuôn cho TQ nhòm máy chạy nhôm đồng chơi con spindle giải nhiệt nc phát ghét )))
> Vấn đề là em ghét ông mập cái chi ổng cũng biết mà còn có quan hệ với đại gia nữa, cơ mà suốt ngày than đói nên ghẹo chơi hahaha


tao chém mài giờ .................. móa, đang đói chík mịe đây nè, nợ đầm đìa  :Wink:

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

thấy ông tây này khéo tay quá
máy móc làm còn hết hơi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mQLPvUi9Tk

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạo này trục A có vẻ hot  :Big Grin: . Để ý phút 3.03 nha anh Nam, dao V-bit đó nha hehe

----------


## anhnguyen

Có khi diễn đàn phải lập 1 kênh youtube riêng đó :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng dao V bit là đúng rồi có gì không chú ? con dao này V nhưng mũi nó được mài cầu rồi , gọi là conical radian cutter thôi , mũi cầu tầm 0.5 là đủ nét như thế rồi..... nếu không được mài cầu nó không bóng bề mặt đâu hehehe , gì chứ dao điêu khắc từ hồi làm máy nữ trang thì tớ biết nhiều rồi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## chetaojig



----------


## hung1706

Thích hợp cho cụ nào cảm thấy nhàn rỗi khi mất điện  :Big Grin: . Mất điện thì ta vẫn phay tiện như thường  :Smile: )))

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Tìm hiểu về PID

----------

Gamo, haignition, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

vài thủ thuật rà phôi từ HAAS

----------

Bongmayquathem, cuongmay, Gamo, haignition, tiinicat, vusvus

----------


## Luyến

Cái chất lỏng bay hơi kia có phải là nito không các bác, mua ở đâu ạ, đổ vào bi có ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của vòng bi không ah??

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoahong102

nguyên lý đơn giản mờ lạnh co lại, đúng là nito lỏng cực lạnh, làm vong bi co lại lắp dễ khi hết lạnh nở ra là chặt luôn, chắc ko ảnh hưởng gì đâu

----------


## nnk

> Cái chất lỏng bay hơi kia có phải là nito không các bác, mua ở đâu ạ, đổ vào bi có ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của vòng bi không ah??


thứ này không bán lẻ, bán bình bự như bình gió đá, và phải đặt cọc tiền triệu cho cái bình chứa, còn bình nhỏ 1/2/3/5 lít thì nó bán kèm bình luôn, giá chát, lâu lắm rồi ko mua thứ này, ngày trước OC PC chơi món này nhiều

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

N2 lỏng trong ngành em xài nhiều, chủ yếu cho mấy ông purging giếng hoặc gọi dòng cho giếng, áp suất khi thoát ra đạt cỡ 150 barg trở lên, max xài cỡ hơn 350 barg. Nhưng khi trữ trong bình lạnh 2 lớp áp suất rất thấp (vài barg), bình thì kết nối với hệ thống deep freezing duy trì nhiệt độ thấp. Chỉ cần xả ra qua bộ heat exchanger nó nung lên cho bớt lạnh đi là áp suất tăng ùn ùn rất nguy hiểm. Xài thông thường thì xài chai khí nén áp cỡ 150-250barg.

Mấy món siêu lạnh này nguy hiểm, xài coi chừng bỏng lạnh nhen a. Hồi còn ở KTX, có ông anh cùng phòng mới đi làm ngành nhiệt lạnh về kể, trong cty có ông bạn cùng khóa mới đi làm vài tuần, đang chạy thử dàn lạnh thấy bị xì, theo phản xạ hắn lấy tay bịt lại, xong dính ở đó, hôm sau cưa nguyên cánh tay luôn, hic.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

trước chơi bên watercool cuả máy tính cũng thấy món này mà ớn lắm. ko dám đụng vào. để mấy đại ca chơi em ngó thui.

Nitơ lỏng lạnh hơn -200 độ C. dính vào là coi như đóng băng luôn, chứ ko phải như mấy vụ bỏng lạnh từ từ của mấy tay leo núi trên đỉnh everest đâu là tím đen lại.

coi clip này là hiểu

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Khiếp nguy hiểm thế mà cha trong clip ko đeo găng tay nhể?

----------


## nhatson

> Khiếp nguy hiểm thế mà cha trong clip ko đeo găng tay nhể?


thì vây mói nguy hiểm, lo tám wen chọc tay vào cái là xong đấy ợ

----------


## terminaterx300

> thì vây mói nguy hiểm, lo tám wen chọc tay vào cái là xong đấy ợ


chọc tay vào thì xong, trước có clip lừa đút ngón tay vào cốc nito lỏng nhưng thực ra là cây xúc xích, rút đang lấy búa đập cái nát tan luôn.

rơi ít ít dính da thì cũng ko sao. :Cool:

----------


## nnk

bình 1 lít trước mua là 2tr5, giờ không biết giá cả sao, nếu cần làm lạnh thì có thể dùng đá khô ( băng CO2 ) giá tầm 150k/kg đỡ nguy hiểm hơn thứ này

----------

Gamo

----------


## ntd1081

Công nghệ in 3D mới

https://www.facebook.com/woodworking...9941682227254/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

mời ae thư giản

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5_tudyAF8

tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## giacongcokhibinhduong

Cảm ớc bác, clip hay ạ

----------


## hoahong102

Máy cắt tia nước giờ cũng ko còn là thứ cao siêu, chỉ với khoảng 100 củ là có rồi
https://www.wazer.com/pages/home/#buy-wazer

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cha nào rảnh làm 1 con giá dưới 10tr nè

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang

----------


## CKD

Anh em đam mê kỹ thuật có thể theo dõi kênh này.
Từ ý tưởng -> thiết kế -> chế tạo -> hoàn thiện -> sản phẩm đều được thể hiện rỏ ràng qua các clip.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Khiếp nguy hiểm thế mà cha trong clip ko đeo găng tay nhể?


Em thì cũng chưa nghịch nito lỏng, nhưng em tin là nó không quá nguy hiểm với con người. Vì nó bay hơi nhanh, mà cơ thể người lại nóng nên tốc độ bay lại càng nhanh, (kiểu như có 1 màng ngăn cách khi 2 bề mặt tiếp xúc quá chênh lệch nhiệt độ) .Thế nên, chưa đủ gây nguy hiểm nếu tiếp xúc ít.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjsMV1MglA4




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnsDdJwW-KU

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Nói chung cẩn tắc vô áy náy bác ạ. Sư tử nhà mình hôm trước mới bị phỏng vì lạnh á

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này là hiện tượng sôi màng, chất lỏng tiếp xúc với nhiệt cao hơn điểm sôi nhiều nó bay hơi nhanh tạo 1 lớp hơi giữa bề mặt tiệp xúc có tác dụng cách nhiệt. Mấy cụ làm xiếc đi trên than hồng áp dụng nó đây (chân của họ trước khi bước vào chảo lửa phải hơi ướt.). Người mô tả hiện tượng này bàng lý thuyết còn ngậm nito lỏng trong miệng để chứng minh nó cơ mờ.

----------


## saudau

Trong một xưởng sản xuất kẹo. Thấy hay hay nên cho vào đây nè.

----------


## Ga con

Cân bằng động với sensor analog và 1 cái đèn chớp, hic




Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Sản xuất Drone có khó?






Theo mình biết thì HCM có xưởng sản xuất Drone, nhưng làm đến công đoạn nào thì chưa rỏ  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> Theo mình biết thì HCM có xưởng sản xuất Drone, nhưng làm đến công đoạn nào thì chưa rỏ


mình thấy có tay làm cả motor luôn rồi. còn tới đâu thì chưa rõ

----------


## Gamo

> Sản xuất Drone có khó?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theo mình biết thì HCM có xưởng sản xuất Drone, nhưng làm đến công đoạn nào thì chưa rỏ


TQ giỏi quá

----------


## CKD

Tăng cứng, tăng bền cho bề mặt ren trên chất liệu mềm.

----------


## nhatson

> Tăng cứng, tăng bền cho bề mặt ren trên chất liệu mềm.


đoạn 1:45 ko biết gọi nó là gì được ah?

----------


## CKD

> đoạn 1:45 ko biết gọi nó là gì được ah?


Cái này có bán đầy mà, gọi là tắc kê rút hay ren gì đê. Dưới này có  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@nhatson: rút rivet  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

quá có điều kiện về mọi mặt

----------

CKD, haianhelectric, haignition, hung1706, khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, saudau

----------


## Duytri

một kho tài liệu quá tuyệt vời, Xin came ơn mọi người đã hỗ trợ !!!

----------


## Phucnguyen

Rất hữu ích. thanks

----------


## anhcos

Robot sống:

----------


## CKD

Kỳ kỳ kỳ công công công  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, haignition, nhatson, saudau

----------


## Gamo

Loại dùng lực sao chính xác bằng dùng tiếp xúc điện nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

> Loại dùng lực sao chính xác bằng dùng tiếp xúc điện nhỉ?


Cụ chỉ giúp em cái đồ xịn nào nó tiếp xúc điện, cái nào nó dùng lực & chuyển vị?

----------


## nhatson

hình như tiếp điểm mạ vàng?

----------


## nhatson

sửa lỗi spindle china runout
I received spindle with runout of more than 0.04mm. When tool was inserted and measured in distance of about 30mm, runout was more than 0.2mm, so useless. I grinded spindle using my diy CNC machine.
I move Z axis up and down few times, then add 0.01mm to the X axis. This process is than repeated approx 8 times, so 0.08mm of wall was removed.
After grinding, there is almost no runout. Even with tool sticking out of spindle 60mm, I get no more than 0.015mm runout at the end of tool.

----------


## Nam CNC

mài không runout là chuyện nhỏ , gá con dao vào nó runout hay không là chuyện khác lắm à ..... à chả có cái video nào chỉ cho cách gá để mài , canh sao cho trùng biên dạng cone .... em mò bể óc mới ra à nha.


CKD bỏ qua cho chú gà đi .... hắn có gia công món gì chính xác đâu mà biết set Z kiểu nào chính xác .... Gà mờ , tao chả cần cục set Z cũng set chính xác <0.01 mm đó .

----------


## itanium7000

Đồng hồ Tourbillon 3 axis của Jacob & Co.

----------


## nhatson



----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

cnc gì mà sạch sẽ thiệt đã, làm xong hết giờ chạy ra quán nhậu luôn, khỏi tắm rửa thay đồ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Có cụ nào thử khoan đầu bút chì bấm chưa?

----------

CKD, haignition, QuyND

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dành cho mấy bác dùng tạm khi không có khoan từ nè ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 


Con Datron NEO này 120k$

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Nếu mà cho em 120k để mua máy thì e không lấy con Datron, em sẽ lấy 1 con Haas VF3-SS 75k, với lại 1 con ST-15 45k  :Smile: ) Em sẽ an phận tới già  :Smile: ).

Dù cho ước mơ chỉ là mơ ước. :v

----------


## QuyND

Cho em hỏi đã có ai đăng clip này chưa ạ? Em nghe thiên hạ đồn bé khoản 6,5 triệu ấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu mà cho em 120k để mua máy thì e không lấy con Datron, em sẽ lấy 1 con Haas VF3-SS 75k, với lại 1 con ST-15 45k ) Em sẽ an phận tới già ).
> 
> Dù cho ước mơ chỉ là mơ ước. :v


đôi khi lại là ân hận tới già í
con NEO 120k là vác về thôi

HASS thì thấy rẻ thôi nhưng chắc trên có trên 200k 300k mới vác về dược

----------


## vusvus

> Nếu mà cho em 120k để mua máy thì e không lấy con Datron, em sẽ lấy 1 con Haas VF3-SS 75k, với lại 1 con ST-15 45k ) Em sẽ an phận tới già ).
> 
> Dù cho ước mơ chỉ là mơ ước. :v


1 like cho HAAS superspeed

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> đôi khi lại là ân hận tới già í
> con NEO 120k là vác về thôi
> 
> HASS thì thấy rẻ thôi nhưng chắc trên có trên 200k 300k mới vác về dược


Sao vậy bác? Em thấy bữa có thằng kia trên fb mời chào mấy con Haas giá cũng cỡ 60k ấy.

----------


## nhatson

> Sao vậy bác? Em thấy bữa có thằng kia trên fb mời chào mấy con Haas giá cũng cỡ 60k ấy.


chổ để cụ đẻ nó ở đâu, nội thành hà lội 1ty 1 met vuông rồi, chổ để máy đát hơn con máy
máy load 700kg cụ ko có palang xe nâng mỗi lần đặt part huy động cả họ ợ  :Wink: 

nó rẻ thì có rẻ, mà sử dụng nó thì ko hề rẻ

----------

QuyND

----------


## huyquynhbk

e mơ ước có e này thôi. hihi

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> chổ để cụ đẻ nó ở đâu, nội thành hà lội 1ty 1 met vuông rồi, chổ để máy đát hơn con máy
> máy load 700kg cụ ko có palang xe nâng mỗi lần đặt part huy động cả họ ợ 
> 
> nó rẻ thì có rẻ, mà sử dụng nó thì ko hề rẻ


Thôi thì đã mơ thì mơ cho trót bác nhể. Nếu mà có tiền mua 2 con khi thì chắc e cũng đã có được miếng đất, dựng cái chòi be bé tằm 250~300m2 nho nhỏ làm đồ chơi thôi.  :Smile: )

----------


## nhatson

> Thôi thì đã mơ thì mơ cho trót bác nhể. Nếu mà có tiền mua 2 con khi thì chắc e cũng đã có được miếng đất, dựng cái chòi be bé tằm 250~300m2 nho nhỏ làm đồ chơi thôi. )


ngắn gọn là có 120k sure là vác về nhà trọ 3x3 cũng nghịch được
còn 120k với hass thì phải ngó trước ngó sau, xem có wa được vòng chổ để ko đã

í em ở đây là lí do cái máy neo ra đời đó bác
neo có sẵn probe
có vision
có cam hạng nhẹ

----------

huyquynhbk, QuyND

----------


## Ga con

Mấy bữa e ngâm cứu video của Okuma quảng cáo về phun khí/dung dịch siêu lạnh trực tiếp vào dao gia công với nhiều ưu điểm.

Giờ thấy cái này mới ê răng, carbide vonfram mà họ tiện ngọt sớt



Thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, haignition, Luyến, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## Luyến

Cụ này chế cà lê chỉnh lực siết ốc cũng hay

----------

Gamo, haignition, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## vanvulinh01

video rất hay , cảm ơn chủ thớt nhé

----------


## hung1706

Màn này là ăn titan  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, haignition, khoa.address

----------


## nhatson



----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## Ga con

Servo đời mới giờ tích hợp cả Wireless Lan luôn, chơi đủ trò, điều khiển bằng máy tính bảng, điện thoại, tuning qua remote camera  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Haiza, e vẫn đi với motor MFA đời cổ lỗ, chỉ vì cái hộp số harmonic.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Em đang dùng con như thế ni, đắt lè nhưng đáng đồng tiền bát gạo







> Servo đời mới giờ tích hợp cả Wireless Lan luôn, chơi đủ trò, điều khiển bằng máy tính bảng, điện thoại, tuning qua remote camera 
> 
> Haiza, e vẫn đi với motor MFA đời cổ lỗ, chỉ vì cái hộp số harmonic.
> 
> Thanks.


Mạng nó lag thì sao nhỉ?

----------

Ga con

----------


## GORLAK

Con kềm này có loại nào dễ thở hơn ko bác Gamo?

----------


## Ga con

Cụ gà, cái kềm thì ngon thật, nhưng cái quan trọng nhất không thấy nói là đầu cos.

E xài cái đầu cos xịn (đồng đỏ của Nichifu Japan hoặc thường là KST Taiwan), bấm bằng kềm dõm mối bấm vẫn chắc nụi, trơn mượt cực đẹp. Còn bấm đầu cos chợ bằng sắt thì thua, có kềm xịn cũng chả ăn thua. Cơ bản nhất e thấy khác là cos xịn họ hàn cái đai thành vòng tròn luôn, còn cos sắt thì không có, bấm canh không chuẩn là 1 bên bị lệch liền, do đó bấm cos sắt em hay quay ngược cái đầu kềm lại dù là không đúng cho lắm.



Cos đồng đỏ bấm dây rất nhuyễn không bị đứt còn cos sắt thì coi chừng. Ngặt cái cos đồng đỏ mắc quá, làm nguyên con máy chắc ốm luôn.

Dung hòa 2 yếu tố, e đi lùng khắp chợ thì có cos đồng thau, cũng rẻ chả khác sắt là mấy (200k/1000con), xài thì ok hơn cos sắt như dẫn điện tốt, không sét. Còn ngoại hình thì mỏng chả khác gì sắt, vẫn không hàn cái đai, bấm vẫn dễ lệch. Ngặt cái cos thau chỉ có max size 2-4 (lỗ vào dây 2mm, lỗ ốc 4.2mm).

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui Phúc bồ đẹp giai, loại cose đồng thau chỗ mô bán vậy? Có loại bé ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Ui Phúc bồ đẹp giai, loại cose đồng thau chỗ mô bán vậy? Có loại bé ko?


aliexpress đê

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Con kềm này có loại nào dễ thở hơn ko bác Gamo?


400k thoai mờ

----------

huanpt, ppgas

----------


## Ga con

> Ui Phúc bồ đẹp giai, loại cose đồng thau chỗ mô bán vậy? Có loại bé ko?


Có trong chợ á a, trên lầu như khu B. Chỗ bán mấy đồ công nghiệp, nút nhấn công tắc, đồ audio luôn.

Có size 1.5-3, 1.5-4, lớn nhất 2-4, cả cos tròn lẫn cos Y, có bọc nhựa hay trơn mà giá cũng vậy (chả hiểu). Cos pin thì e chưa hỏi nhưng chắc là có.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ppgas

> 400k thoai mờ


Chỉ chỗ mua đi Nhatson, anh hỏi Knipex các loại tuơng tự từ 4tr5 trở lên  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Chỉ chỗ mua đi Nhatson, anh hỏi Knipex các loại tuơng tự từ 4tr5 trở lên


ah ba , ah cần thì tuan sau oder em oder kèm thôi

b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Mấy ông làm đồ điện đặt chung để cụ Linh ship luôn xem có giảm giá gì được hem?
Mà có 2 loại: loại ở giữa là các lá sắt và loại ở giữa là sắt đặc. Loại sắt đặc đắt hơn tí, khoảng 450k-500k. Chất lượng chả biết có khác nhau ko

Em làm mấy món đồ điện mà ko dùng đầu cose thì thế nào cũng có vấn đề. Các cụ ngoại đạo như em cũng nên sắm 1 cái để đỡ nhức đầu, bấm ngon và dễ hơn kềm thường

----------

ppgas, QuyND

----------


## ppgas

> ah ba , ah cần thì tuan sau oder em oder kèm thôi
> 
> b.r


Đăt hàng giúp anh 1 cái nhé, và như cụ Gà nói, nếu có loại sắt đặt thì càng hay. Cảm ơn.

----------


## trucnguyen

> Đăt hàng giúp anh 1 cái nhé, và như cụ Gà nói, nếu có loại sắt đặt thì càng hay. Cảm ơn.


Đặt giúp em 01 cái được không bác NS. 
Nếu được bác inbox em giá về tới Sài Gòn, em chuyển tiền trước.
Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Đặt giúp em 01 cái được không bác NS. 
> Nếu được bác inbox em giá về tới Sài Gòn, em chuyển tiền trước.
> Thanks.


vâng, em mua 3 cây để dành dùng ai cần thì lấy thoai ko vấn đề gì

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## Gamo

Mua giùm em 1 con để sơ cua nhe

----------


## nhatson

> Mua giùm em 1 con để sơ cua nhe


okies la, gà dạo  này đầu tư kinh

----------


## motogia

Ngồi lướt web ngày lễ, thấy cái clip làm bánh răng kiểu nầy thấy ê răng buốt óc quá các bác ơi.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, khoa.address, nhatson, quangcaohoanglong, solero

----------


## GORLAK

Cho bác nào chưa hiểu hay chưa rành cân chỉnh combo.

----------

CKD, Gamo, motogia, QuyND

----------


## CKD

Nhìn clip ghiền, mình lắp xong thì con máy từ trắng nó thành đen luôn

----------


## QuyND

> Cho bác nào chưa hiểu hay chưa rành cân chỉnh combo.


Cục đá mài rà mặt đó có cần phải đá chuyên dụng không mấy bác? Hay là cục đá mài dao thường thôi cũng được ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

đời không như là mơ đâu mấy chú , tự hỏi mấy chi tiết gia công để lắp ráp nó có chuẩn như trong video chưa trước khi làm mấy thao tác này , nói chung video hãng nó chuẩn cho các bác bảo trì máy hãng , còn máy DIY phải chơi tuyệt chiêu giang hồ lụi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

@QuyND: bác xài đá mài khuôn đc đó ah

----------


## imechavn

Máy gia công tượng, mô hình kích thước lớn, khổ gia công 2800x720x720:
Máy ngang:




Máy đứng:




Gia công tượng Khổng Minh cao 1500:

https://www.facebook.com/dongduong.c...028531887/?t=0

Máy nhà tự dựng đây các bác.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ducduy9104

Thấy publish gần đây, post cho bác nào chưa xem.

----------


## Ga con

Hôm trước làm việc với cty Quang Khanh (Vũng Tàu), đơn vị chuyên phun phủ phục hồi chi tiết máy, đủ cả các thể loại (kim loại tinh khiết, bạc babit, phun các loại tăng cứng như carbide/gốm/inconel...) họ có giới thiệu về phun tốc độ cao (đạt tốc độ siêu âm luôn), hạt kim loại dính vào nền do vận tốc cao, không cần gia nhiệt như plasma.

Phương án này có một số ưu điểm so với phun phủ plasma nhưng khó thực hiện, đã làm nhiều lần không đạt, phải mời chuyên gia Germani về thực hiện mới OK.

Mày mò xem thì thấy ông này không chỉ ứng dụng phun phủ, mà còn in 3D luôn.



Website thấy nhiều món khá hay ho
http://www.hermle-generativ-fertigen...en/technology/

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, motogia, QuyND

----------


## vopminh

> Hôm trước làm việc với cty Quang Khanh (Vũng Tàu), đơn vị chuyên phun phủ phục hồi chi tiết máy, đủ cả các thể loại (kim loại tinh khiết, bạc babit, phun các loại tăng cứng như carbide/gốm/inconel...) họ có giới thiệu về phun tốc độ cao (đạt tốc độ siêu âm luôn), hạt kim loại dính vào nền do vận tốc cao, không cần gia nhiệt như plasma.
> 
> Phương án này có một số ưu điểm so với phun phủ plasma nhưng khó thực hiện, đã làm nhiều lần không đạt, phải mời chuyên gia Germani về thực hiện mới OK.
> 
> Mày mò xem thì thấy ông này không chỉ ứng dụng phun phủ, mà còn in 3D luôn.
> 
> 
> 
> Website thấy nhiều món khá hay ho
> ...


Bác cho em xin địa chỉ liên lạc với cty Quang Khanh nha bác Ga con, em quan tâm phủ Carbide và gốm cho đồ chịu xói mòn cao, thanks bác.

----------


## Ga con

Ặc, e tưởng cụ ở đó biết họ chứ.

Giờ em làm mảng khác không làm với họ nữa, để em tìm lại nhắn a nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Có rất nhiều clip hay về motIon

----------

Gamo, motogia, nhatson

----------


## ppgas

Máy chiên trứng ở khách sạn M Social- Singapore:



Chắc làm 1 em về quá ...

----------

Ga con, Gamo, TigerHN

----------


## terminaterx300

con của thái lan thì phải, MTA lần trước có. mười mấy nghìn. có cầm tay chỉ việc

----------


## vopminh

> Ặc, e tưởng cụ ở đó biết họ chứ.
> 
> Giờ em làm mảng khác không làm với họ nữa, để em tìm lại nhắn a nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


Ngay xưa có bao giờ em để ý mấy vụ phun đắp chế cháo đâu, mòn tí là vứt thay hàng mới, giờ vật vã quá mới phải tính tới.

----------

Ga con

----------


## CKD

Máy ép nhựa siêu nhỏ, nhìn là ghiền

----------

haignition, motogia, nhatson

----------


## motogia

Đúng là nhỏ nhưng có võ, tiếp chân bác CKD về hàng mini, các bác thưởng thức nhé.

----------

CKD

----------


## itanium7000

Máy rất đẹp, video clip cũng đỉnh cao.

----------


## CKD

Ai mê độ chế laser thì xem nhé

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## QuyND

Làm bằng máy cơ đẹp quá mấy bác.

----------


## CKD

Sắt nhe các bác  :Big Grin:

----------

CQV, khoa.address, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Sắt nhe các bác


Sao con máy chế nhìn đểu đểu mà nó chạy kiếp thế nhỉ các cụ  :Smile:  cái mũi phay 4 ly mà nó chạy f2700

----------


## GORLAK

Spindle đó khả năng cao là ko phải của tàu khựa.

----------


## Ga con

E không hiểu nó nói gì nhưng e nghĩ mấy cái tấm mặt chưa chắc là sắt.

Chạy như thế mà không có 1 miếng ba vớ nào ngả màu đỏ, tím chứ chưa thành xanh hay đen thui, nhất là khi làm mát bằng gió chứ không phải nước thì càng không thể.

Thanks.

----------

CQV

----------


## nhatson

> Spindle đó khả năng cao là ko phải của tàu khựa.


em nghĩ là china spindle






gấu thì đầu tư con 400hz 12000rpm hoặc con 800hz 24000rpm trên 500usd là ngon ngay

----------


## anhcos

DIY đây các bác

----------

Gamo, khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Chả thấy gì hết

----------


## QuyND

> E không hiểu nó nói gì nhưng e nghĩ mấy cái tấm mặt chưa chắc là sắt.
> 
> Chạy như thế mà không có 1 miếng ba vớ nào ngả màu đỏ, tím chứ chưa thành xanh hay đen thui, nhất là khi làm mát bằng gió chứ không phải nước thì càng không thể.
> 
> Thanks.


Em kiếm được một clip cũng của bác ấy. Trong tiêu đề là hình như là phay 2 cái vai bằng thép ấy bác.

----------

CQV

----------


## CQV

máy DIY mà chọn dc chế độ cắt quá kinh , phát cuối e thấy hình như tại con motor ko đủ moment nên dao mới gãy ko thì chắc vẫn ok , dao D4 vs D6 chưa bao giờ chạy ra dc phoi thế này

----------


## CKD

Cái cậu người Đức này (gọi cậu cho nó trẻ trung, vì cụ DIYer này còn trẻ chán, tuy nghe giọng có hơi già) chế máy em theo dõi từ video clip đầu.
Quả thật là nghe không hiểu, nhưng từ cái khung máy + mấy cái hộp vuông nên suy luận nó là thép. Và từ phay mấy cái hộp thép đến phay cái tấm mặt nó không khác nhau mấy. Nên tự suy ra cái mặt cũng thép luôn  :Big Grin: 

Clip chạy sắt của một cụ khác. Chất liệu thấy ghi là Steel 16MnCr5, em chẵng rò VN ta kêu món này là gì.
À spindle 2.2kW china nhé

----------


## Diyodira

> Chả thấy gì hết


dậy đủ phê rồi, chừ muốn thấy cái chi nữa thì vô bar mấy em đi chây sẽ chiều hết cỡ cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông này bậy bạ quá

----------


## CKD

Chạy kinh

----------

Gamo, khoa.address, MrNgo, nhatson, phê tê bốc

----------


## haignition

Chạy kim loại mà như chạy gỗ . Kinh thật.

----------


## CKD

Khung máy CMM

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

Nhìn mấy cái P&P nó chạy thật kinh khủng  :Big Grin:

----------

TigerHN

----------


## QuyND

Em lượn trên youtube thì lụm được cái video này của bác Đức, bác ấy có cái kit khá hay giống như cái thay dao thủy lực của a Nam vói a Nhatson nhưng thay gì ngậm cốt thẳng thì ngậm cả cái SK30. Em không biết trình bày sao. Em tìm kit này thì thấy nó đã từng bán trên ebay với 550€ nhưng hết rồi. Giờ hiện đang bán giá 1200€. Với lại cái cơ chế ngậm, nhả dao như thế nào ạ?

Cơ mà tại sao máy khung H, spindel 2,2kw mà có thể phay nhôm lên tới sâu 10mm, ngang tới 2mm lận ạ?

----------


## nhatson

> Em lượn trên youtube thì lụm được cái video này của bác Đức, bác ấy có cái kit khá hay giống như cái thay dao thủy lực của a Nam vói a Nhatson nhưng thay gì ngậm cốt thẳng thì ngậm cả cái SK30. Em không biết trình bày sao. Em tìm kit này thì thấy nó đã từng bán trên ebay với 550€ nhưng hết rồi. Giờ hiện đang bán giá 1200€. Với lại cái cơ chế ngậm, nhả dao như thế nào ạ?
> 
> Cơ mà tại sao máy khung H, spindel 2,2kw mà có thể phay nhôm lên tới sâu 10mm, ngang tới 2mm lận ạ?


em  nghĩ nó có cốt rút như ATC bthường, ben đủn dạng đòn bẩy
550e hay 1100e thì mua luôn con ATC china  :Smile: 

ăn cạnh 70o của dao ko hao công suất đâu ợ

----------

QuyND

----------


## Longphan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTNHuzwqJNM
Toàn tiếng Đức.
Đầu đục dùng máy mài lắp với cơ cấu thay dao khí nén,em đoán mò là đầu BT15.
Hình như cty SOROTEC này mới thành lập gần đây.

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Có món náy Mình mê mẫn không biết các bạn có thích không ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcjVgs97cDs
https://youtu.be/t_S0fmJMOOQ

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Em post lại giùm chủ thớt

----------

Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em post lại giùm chủ thớt


hay quá, mà sao nó chạy được nhỉ ? cụ nào nhà mình có cái sơ đồ bên trong thông não giúp em với ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

bàn hút chân không thì phải, mạnh VL :v 8000rpm mà bào ko thua gì datron

----------


## anhcos

> hay quá, mà sao nó chạy được nhỉ ? cụ nào nhà mình có cái sơ đồ bên trong thông não giúp em với ạ


Nguyên lý của nó là do chênh lệch nhiệt độ thôi, nhưng càng chênh ít càng khó làm. Bên chỗ e làm vừa đặt mua về, còn chế thì sẽ làm kiểu khác. Bản vẽ và hướng dẫn đầy trên mạng đó bác. Bác tìm theo từ khóa stirling engine ấy

----------

Tuấn

----------


## audiophilevn

> Nguyên lý của nó là do chênh lệch nhiệt độ thôi, nhưng càng chênh ít càng khó làm. Bên chỗ e làm vừa đặt mua về, còn chế thì sẽ làm kiểu khác. Bản vẽ và hướng dẫn đầy trên mạng đó bác. Bác tìm theo từ khóa stirling engine ấy


Cái này nó làm để vui mắt hay có ứng dụng gì thực tiễn không vậy bác? hiệu xuất làm sao bằng được động cơ đốt trong

----------


## anhcos

> Cái này nó làm để vui mắt hay có ứng dụng gì thực tiễn không vậy bác? hiệu xuất làm sao bằng được động cơ đốt trong


Hiện tại thì chủ yếu làm mô hình về hoạt động của động cơ nhiệt dễ hình dung hơn khi vận hành, còn thực tế áp dụng thì minh k biết.

----------


## terminaterx300

cũng ko phải chỉ chơi chơi đâu, hình như có tàu ngầm hiện đại lắm, đời mới đàng hoàng dùng nó thì phải, các bác tham khảo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotland-class_submarine

----------

anhcos

----------


## Diyodira

> hay quá, mà sao nó chạy được nhỉ ? cụ nào nhà mình có cái sơ đồ bên trong thông não giúp em với ạ


nó là động cơ stirling, mua trên mạng về ngâm cứu đi a, bán nhiều lắm dạng kit, hiện tại chỉ có những con nhỏ cho thí nghiệm

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Máy ép nhựa siêu tí hon  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Máy ép nhựa siêu tí hon


Cái máy trên của một bác Nga bán hơn 5000 đô lận ấy. Em cung đang ấp ủ chế 1 bé vọc, có bác nào có tài liệu không cho em xin với ạ.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Luyến

5 trục thiết kế gon nhẹ.

----------


## imechavn

Bác nào thấy con cnc 5 axis mini có tự động thay dao ở đâu không? cho xin cái video cái!

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Máy làm trầm viên thắp ngày rằm, dành cho nhừng ai theo nghề Mộc, tận dụng bột cưa để sản xuất hương và trầm viên . 
https://youtu.be/Js1oNEXSnLk

----------


## itanium7000

Chế flyboard không các bác?!  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## huanpt

Ducted fan nhà em còn 1 mớ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> Ducted fan nhà em còn 1 mớ


Ducted fan hiệu suất không có cao.
Trò này thì thấy tụi nó làm lâu rồi... mà không có phát triển như quadcopter được. Chắc lý do là hao năng lượng quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Nhiều controller từ khá lâu support gantry nhưng đa phần ứng dụng trong robot phục vụ các ngành liên quan bán dẫn là chủ yếu.

Kết nối & setup đơn giản.




Thanks

----------


## Kedoithay

Có cái clip mấy bác nhật ráp Z phê lòi mắt

----------


## dangduc

> Nhiều controller từ khá lâu support gantry nhưng đa phần ứng dụng trong robot phục vụ các ngành liên quan bán dẫn là chủ yếu.
> 
> Kết nối & setup đơn giản.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Controller của Planet CNC cũng hỗ trợ Gantry đó bác, e đang dùng chạy cũng khá ổn cài đặt rất dễ.

----------


## Ga con

Điều khiển thì đơn giản cụ ạ, chỉ thêm 1 cái đảo tín hiệu là xong, thậm chí đấu chung không cần đảo gì cũng được. Còn như Mach3 nó chạy master-slaver luôn cũng được.

Khó ở chỗ tuning cho 2 con servo 2 bên nó đồng bộ. Tìm cái nào hỗ trợ tuning luôn thì khỏe thân.

Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Có mấy trò calibr máy hay nè bà con

----------

Ga con, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## racing boy

có cái máy này cũng hay này các bác
]https://www.facebook.com/ticklab.vn/...1975789069475/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Post lại giùm cụ Racing Babe

----------

cuong

----------


## CKD

ArtCAM với màn xuất CAM 3 mặt cho chạy tượng  :Big Grin:

----------

cuong, Gamo, saudau, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Các cụ ráng đầu tư món này mau giàu, kkk




Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Gamo

Ui các bác chỉ em trò kim cương này với

----------


## anhcos

Kim cương là dạng tinh thể đặc biệt từ cacbon chỉ hình thành dưới nhiệt độ và áp suất cực cao nên thường có dưới lòng đất sâu và đuợc đưa lên mặt đất thông qua phun trào. Thực tế chi phí tạo ra kim cương thật đắt hơn so với giá trị thu đuợc nên chỉ dùng cho thí nghiệp như video trên.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Trong video họ không nó rõ thôi a.

Cái vỏ áo đó bằng carbide W, nhiệt độ bên trong khoảng 1.500C, áp suất thì khiếp quá không nhớ. Nuôi trong khoảng 2 tuần trở lên.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Fusionvie

> Kim cương là dạng tinh thể đặc biệt từ cacbon chỉ hình thành dưới nhiệt độ và áp suất cực cao nên thường có dưới lòng đất sâu và đuợc đưa lên mặt đất thông qua phun trào. Thực tế chi phí tạo ra kim cương thật đắt hơn so với giá trị thu đuợc nên chỉ dùng cho thí nghiệp như video trên.


Cái này không phải thí nghiệm đâu bác, đó là dịch vụ làm kim cương từ tro cốt người đã khuất sau khi hỏa táng. Chi phí đắt hơn kim cương tự nhiên, nhưng là một trang sức tâm linh cho người thân của người đã khuất.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, haignition

----------


## vopminh

Bọn em hay chơi món này PDC bit, polycrystalline diamond compact, cũng giòn giòn, đang đinh gõ mảnh mang chế nhẫn..kaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Cái này không phải thí nghiệm đâu bác, đó là dịch vụ làm kim cương từ tro cốt người đã khuất sau khi hỏa táng. Chi phí đắt hơn kim cương tự nhiên, nhưng là một trang sức tâm linh cho người thân của người đã khuất.


Hồi trước cũng nghe đồn thế, nghe hơi ghê ghê.
Nhưng xem lại hơi vô lý vì trong cốt chẳng có mấy carbon, chỉ còn đa số muối canxi, chứ đốt riết carbon cháy hết.

Trong video họ lấy từ tóc, hàm lượng carbon khá cao, sau khi refine vài lần còn carbon tinh khiết. Kiểu này thì còn sống vẫn làm ok, chứ không cần phải chờ...hóa tro.

Thanks

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hồi trước cũng nghe đồn thế, nghe hơi ghê ghê.
> Nhưng xem lại hơi vô lý vì trong cốt chẳng có mấy carbon, chỉ còn đa số muối canxi, chứ đốt riết carbon cháy hết.
> 
> Trong video họ lấy từ tóc, hàm lượng carbon khá cao, sau khi refine vài lần còn carbon tinh khiết. Kiểu này thì còn sống vẫn làm ok, chứ không cần phải chờ...hóa tro������.
> Thanks


Carbon từ tro cốt chiếm tỷ lệ ít lắm bác, để làm được ngư trên họ phải thêm hơn 99% bột carbon đã làm giàu.

Nếu cụ xem kỹ trong video, nó có ghi chú đơn hàng và khách hàng ạ

----------


## Ga con

Tất nhiên là phải có mã khách hàng rồi.

Cụ xem ngay phút đầu, nó bỏ viên bi với tóc vào cái ống đem lắc lên để nghiền tóc thành bột, xong đem đi đốt bớt tạp chất.

Nếu than từ xương e nghĩ còn carbon, chứ đốt ra tro như bên mình hay đốt chắc chả còn tý nào cả. Ngày xưa e học thầy bảo xương gồm có cốt giao + muối canxi, nếu đốt cháy thì chỉ còn mỗi canxi.

Thanks.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

Ý em nói mã khách hàng với hàm ý khả năng cao nó làm thương mại, chứ không phải thí nghiệm.

Em đọc thì thấy nó nói làm từ tro cốt (Ashes), chứ không làm trực tiếp từ xương (hic, nghĩ làm từ xương ghê răng phết)

Thùy Link đây ạ

(Carbon trong tóc chiếm 51%, trong xương chiếm 50% trọng lượng, không chênh nhau nhiều, mà khối lượng xương lớn hơn rất nhiều tóc.)

----------


## nhatson

> Tất nhiên là phải có mã khách hàng rồi.
> 
> Cụ xem ngay phút đầu, nó bỏ viên bi với tóc vào cái ống đem lắc lên để nghiền tóc thành bột, xong đem đi đốt bớt tạp chất.
> 
> Nếu than từ xương e nghĩ còn carbon, chứ đốt ra tro như bên mình hay đốt chắc chả còn tý nào cả. Ngày xưa e học thầy bảo xương gồm có cốt giao + muối canxi, nếu đốt cháy thì chỉ còn mỗi canxi.
> 
> Thanks.


còn bao nhiêu carbon cũng ko quan trọng lám, vấn đề marketing thôi mà cụ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái vụ nữ trang từ người chết này có lâu rồi mà , ở Thụy sĩ làm đó , nhớ đâu tầm 25K đô ( chả biết Thụy Sĩ hay Mỹ ) trở lên , còn cái vụ đá rớt ra từ thiêu xác thì chắc phật tổ là người đâu tiên đó nhỉ , trên thế giới thống kê đâu hơn 86K xá lợi phật... VN mình cũng có trong chùa xá lợi đó, còn tại sao lại có người có người không thì thống kê người tu hành đắc đạo lại hay có, nguyên nhân thì em chưa tìm thấy được lời giải thích khoa học.

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

ha ha bác Nam CNC xem cuốn "Chuyển Pháp Luân" ạ . điều bí mật mà bác thắc mắc sẽ được giải đáp 1 cách khoa học

----------


## CKD

Điện mặt trời thì quá trình chế tạo phôi pin thảy ra nhiều chất nguy hại cho môi trường.

Điện gió thì quá trình chế tạo có vẻ ít tác động hơn. Nhưng khi đưa vào vận hành thì tác động đến môi trường xung quanh thế nào nhỉ?

----------


## terminaterx300

nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng cả năng lượng mà cả cuộc đời tấm pin có thể sx ra không bằng dc năng lượng sx ra chính bản thân nó. hehe

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

Khác ở chỗ khi sản xuất thì chúng ta có thể xử lý được ô nhiễm, ko cho thải ra môi trường :P

Theo nghiên cứu của các chú Mẽo http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy99osti/24619.pdf

Payback về năng lượng cho solar panel khoảng 4 năm

----------


## cuocsongs

[QUOTE=CKD;150120]Điện mặt trời thì quá trình chế tạo phôi pin thảy ra nhiều chất nguy hại cho môi trường.

Điện gió thì quá trình chế tạo có vẻ ít tác động hơn. Nhưng khi đưa vào vận hành thì tác động đến môi trường xung quanh thế nào nhỉ?

----------


## anhcos

> Điện mặt trời thì quá trình chế tạo phôi pin thảy ra nhiều chất nguy hại cho môi trường.
> 
> Điện gió thì quá trình chế tạo có vẻ ít tác động hơn. Nhưng khi đưa vào vận hành thì tác động đến môi trường xung quanh thế nào nhỉ?


Do nó đổ bóng dài nên dân cư gần đó sẽ bị ảnh hưởng do sự nhấp nháy của cánh quạt. Tiếng ồn thì ở gần mới nghe đuợc.

Đánh giá tac động môi trườg vn hay bỏ qua chứ họ làm kỹ fải xem hướng chim di cư để tránh, rồi đổ bóng hay nhấp nháy làm cho sinh vật gần đó k sinh sản.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Em có ghé điện gió Bình Thuận thì thấy cánh quạt quay cũng chậm lắm.
Ảnh hưởng thì chắc là có ảnh hưởng, nhưng có vẻ như ít nghiêm trọng hơn là solar.

----------


## CKD

Calibrate!

----------

huanpt

----------


## anhcos

> Em có ghé điện gió Bình Thuận thì thấy cánh quạt quay cũng chậm lắm.
> Ảnh hưởng thì chắc là có ảnh hưởng, nhưng có vẻ như ít nghiêm trọng hơn là solar.


Phần ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tại nơi phát điện thì mặt trời hầu như không đáng kể so với gió.
Nếu có thì chỉ là sau khi dỡ bỏ hay thay thế các dàn pin thì việc xử lý phía sau có ảnh hưởng.
Phần tính toán gió có riêng module lớn cho phần nhấp nháy và bóng râm luôn.

Cái này là cánh quạt của loại tháp cao 100m:

----------

QuyND

----------


## motogia

em lại thấy thiết kế này về wind turbine có nhiều ưu điểm nếu theo quảng cáo.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

có thằng em nó làm cái này. 



Các cụ thấy có tương lai không ah?

----------

Bongmayquathem, Fusionvie, haignition, Tuanlm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> có thằng em nó làm cái này. 
> 
> 
> 
> Các cụ thấy có tương lai không ah?


Bá đạo thật. Ngưỡng mộ tuổi trẻ tài cao. Chắc chắn là có tương lai rồi, có điều ko biết cậu ấy có ở lại phục vụ đất nước không? hay lại bay sang trời tây tung hoành....

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước cũng thấy con trai lão vufree khoe cái tay này của nó làm, thằng bạn mình dạy bên KHTN cũng khoe hình đám sinh viên làm đề tài này... có vẻ tay kiểu này đang hot với đám học sinh/sinh viên

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm trước cũng thấy con trai lão vufree khoe cái tay này của nó làm, thằng bạn mình dạy bên KHTN cũng khoe hình đám sinh viên làm đề tài này... có vẻ tay kiểu này đang hot với đám học sinh/sinh viên


thế giới làm xong pub source là sau đó có ptrào làm đề tài tốt nghiệp ngay ấy mà

----------


## khoa.address

Con prorobot, hehehe. Nhìn đã thiệt 

https://www.facebook.com/10000862216...623546524/?t=1

----------


## anhcos

Công nghệ robot giờ đã tiến bước quá nhanh.
Con này bốc ván và dùng súng bắn ghim vào khung gỗ:

----------


## CKD

Buồn buồn xem clip  :Smile:

----------

Fusionvie, nhatson, phuocminhhoa

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Mình có Máy này xem cũng hay , nó ứng dụng cnc cực kì hiệu quả
https://www.facebook.com/SuperViral....9006449/?t=221

----------


## QuyND

Có bác nào thử dùng bàn map làm khung máy chưa?

----------


## CKD

Chuyện về trục tọa độ.

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ là phần lớn anh em DIYer khi chế CNC không quan tâm đến nội dung trong video, hoặc chưa có tham khảo qua.

Video này là một phần căn bản để thiết kế và lựa chọn vật tư phù hợp. Và hầu hết con máy mình làm.. có tính toán tham khảo để lựa chọn và setup phù hợp. Giảm thiểu rủi ro khi vận hành.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## katum573

em xin góp vui 1 phát.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hanasimitai

> em xin góp vui 1 phát.


Mỹ tuổi LOL gì trong ngành chế tạo máy CNC.

----------


## truongkiet

Vậy chứ mĩ tuổi gì

----------


## hanasimitai

> Vậy chứ mĩ tuổi gì


tự đi mà tìm hiểu cu.

----------


## truongkiet

Xạo chó lâu lâu lên ỉa rồi trây chét ra

----------


## hanasimitai

DCM thằng não lợn này, google đéo mất phí đâu. tìm hiểu trước khi sủa đi con lợn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## truongkiet

Đm mày con lợn bit sủa ah,mà cái quần què gì cũng gg cuộc đời mày chỉ ngồi ko một chỗ rồi gg phán ah,mày đéo làm tình rồi lên gg nghe cảm giác ntn rồi nói lại hả

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ hãm bớt cái cảm xúc lại đê.
Gì thì gì, giữa chốn đông người nên để phần người thể hiện. Đừng vì cảm xúc nhất thời mà đánh mất bản thân mình. Nhé!

----------


## hoctap256

hóng.... ! 
Mỹ đưa người đi lên cung trăng rồi việt nam thì chưa có cái gì ngoài giá xăng :v 
hóng.... ! 
hóng.... ! 
hóng.... ! 
hóng.... !

----------


## CKD

Thếu + phí + bảo hiểm xã hội.
Và giá điện nữa này  :Smile: 
Cụ hoctap256 không cập nhật rồi.

----------

hoctap256

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Vậy chứ mĩ tuổi gì


Có lẽ người đức là hàng đầu về lĩnh vực này

----------


## truongkiet

Máy Đức thì là hãng nào vậy?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Máy Đức thì là hãng nào vậy?


Em cũng ko biết. Nghành cơ khí của đức thì gần như là đứng đầu về công nghệ và sự chính xác. 
Nhưng có lẽ giá thành  nó quá cao nên nó ko phổ biến như máy nhật. 
https://youtu.be/uOqFQ0d_p84

----------


## nhatson



----------

QuyND

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng ko biết. Nghành cơ khí của đức thì gần như là đứng đầu về công nghệ và sự chính xác. 
> Nhưng có lẽ giá thành  nó quá cao nên nó ko phổ biến như máy nhật. 
> https://youtu.be/uOqFQ0d_p84


em nhớ ko lầm máy mẽo mới mắc, chảnh nên sau 1 thời gian bị máy rẻ của Gremany và Japan đè cho chết

----------


## nhatson



----------


## nhatson



----------


## CKD

Này thì đu ai quay

----------


## motogia

Thêm một series clip, thấy nghề này cũng độc..., nghề cơ khí đâu có khô khan. gửi các bác thưởng thức. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwz...Ai5ZDRw/videos

----------


## Luyến

Ko biết ai ai đưa clip này lên chưa. Hôm nay em xem đựoc thấy hay ạ

----------

Longphan, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Luyến

Nể nể thế nào ấy ạ.

----------

khoa.address, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ soi rồi xem có gì đặc biệt không nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Chả video này quay ở đâu nhưng tia dc cái cờ VN.

Cơ cấu chính để bẻ nghiêng cánh quạt, bên cạnh cánh chính có 2 quả tạ bé giúp ổn đinh bay khi ngoặt gấp, học theo 2 quả tạ bé 2 bên đầu con ruồi ấy.

----------


## CKD

> Chả video này quay ở đâu nhưng tia dc cái cờ VN.
> 
> Cơ cấu chính để bẻ nghiêng cánh quạt, bên cạnh cánh chính có 2 quả tạ bé giúp ổn đinh bay khi ngoặt gấp, học theo 2 quả tạ bé 2 bên đầu con ruồi ấy.


Keke! Tia được cờ sao vàng là đúng rồi anh.
Còn helicopter thì ngoài lề nên không bàn nhiều.
Cánh quạt kiểu này, gì chỉ còn những con đời cũ hoạc dạng đơn giản là còn dùng thôi à. Đời mới nó không dùng tạ nữa vì có cơ cấu cân bằng tự động hỗ trợ.
Cục tạ ấy là flybar hay than cân bằng (Stabilizer Bar), dùng hiệu ứng con quay hồi chuyển để giữ thăng bằng cánh máy bay. Cái flybar này cũng góp phần làm chậm lệnh lái của pilot.

----------


## CKD

Mấy món be bé thế này nhà có linh kiện.
Liệu chăng có nên làm một con để trong tủ làm kiểng không nhể?

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy món be bé thế này nhà có linh kiện.
> Liệu chăng có nên làm một con để trong tủ làm kiểng không nhể?


rảnh thì mần thoai

----------


## motogia

Ui , ray tròn có đế ạ, ăn nhôm bốc lửa vậy thế mà nhiều bác cứ chế ray tròn có đế và con trượt khuyết không kiếm gạo được... lạ nhỉ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## VuongAn

> Mấy món be bé thế này nhà có linh kiện.
> Liệu chăng có nên làm một con để trong tủ làm kiểng không nhể?


Em cũng ấp ủ dự án nho nhỏ thế này đặt trên bàn làm việc rồi, cụ lúc nào làm cho em một chân theo sau cụ nhé.
Vitme, ray trượt và spindle mini có hết rồi, bây giờ chỉ còn phương án thi công nữa thôi ạ, kết hợp nhôm tấm và nhôm profile hay là lắp ghép nhôm tấm không?
Làm bằng sắt là em chịu thôi ạ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Đồ của người ta  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến, nhatson, QuyND

----------


## QuyND

Hôm bữa có bác nào hỏi máy của Đức ợ.

----------


## Fusionvie

ATC không dùng ben khí, đạp nhả, mà dùng súng hơi vặn đai ốc khoá phía trên.

----------


## CKD

> ATC không dùng ben khí, đạp nhả, mà dùng súng hơi vặn đai ốc khoá phía trên.


Cái này là đuôi NT  :Big Grin:

----------


## VuongAn

Làm như thằng này chắc mình lấy tay thao dao cho nhanh.

----------


## hung1706

Hình như ổng đang calib thay dao thì phải. Setup xong rồi mới tự động dc ạ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Fusionvie

Máy này không hình dung nó calibrate theo phương pháp nào các cụ nhỉ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Làm như thằng này chắc mình lấy tay thao dao cho nhanh.


đấy là dao nhẹ nên mình thấy thay bằng tay nhanh hơn. Nhưng nếu bác thử dùng mấy con dao face to nó nặng chà bá ra thì lại là cả vấn đề đấy ạ.

----------


## QuyND

Một video tài liệu khá hay về máy tiện. Mời các bác.

----------

Ga con, Longphan, QuocLuong

----------


## Luyến

Bác nào rảnh chế cho em 1 cái để xóa tan cái nóng miền bắc đi ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Sơ sẩy nó kéo tróc cả da đầu  :Cool:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Sơ sẩy nó kéo tróc cả da đầu


 em cũng nghĩ thế chỉ dành cho người tóc ngắn sài thôi

----------


## imechavn

Chạy kiểm thử bộ ezi servo plus R

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Anh em DIYer đâu rồi... chế máy mài nè  :Big Grin:

----------

HuyPhuc, Luyến, nhatson, QuocLuong, QuyND

----------


## CKD

Chỉ là nắn chân vịt thôi mà... quá chuyên nghiệp

----------

Gamo, haignition

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

@CKD
Cái này thấy vậy mà không đơn giản , xưa mình có sửa chân vịt tàu đánh cá nên biết , đối với loại cao tốc này nếu chỉnh sửa không đúng sẽ mất cân bằng chạy rung như sốt rét , phá hư cả bạc trục , họ làm vầy mới là Oke . :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## congngheachau

Kitamura Mycenter 4XiD thăm gia hội chợ MTA 2/7-5/7/2019

----------


## QuyND



----------


## anhcos

Bác nào làm quả startup này chắc kiếm bộn tiền.
Miền Tây và SG đang cần:

----------


## imechavn

Kiểm tra hộp số bằng mach3 và iphone:

----------

CKD, datcnc01

----------

